# UK 2015 Head-Fi Meet (Cambridge - Saturday 25th April)



## smial1966

​ ​  ​  ​ *Stop Press - Criterion Audio will be offering a 15% product discount on orders placed during the meet. Further details in thread post #606.*​  ​ *Stop Press - RHA Audio will also be offering a 15% meet discount on their entire product range. Valid for event purchases only. *​  ​ *Stop Press - Frank has kindly agreed to deduct 10% from his range of Toxic Cables this weekend for meet attendees ordering via PM. *​  
 ​ *N.B. Pre-registration is now CLOSED*​  ​  ​ *Last years (2013) Head-Fi meets in London were such fantastic events and as loads of people have expressed an interest in attending one next year, Mark (pedalhead) and I have decided to organise an officially sanctioned UK meet in April 2015.*
  
*Due to generous sponsorship from Frank (*http://toxic-cables.co.uk/*) Mike (*http://criterionaudio.com/*) and Iain (*http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/*) **this event will be FREE to Head-Fi members with complimentary refreshments (tea, coffee, soft drinks) and a light lunch of scrumptious sandwiches too.  A raffle will be held to raise funds for Cambridgeshire Deaf Association and any monies leftover from organising the event will also be donated.*
  
  
*Provisionally event sponsors can arrive at 09:00 and attendees with a lot of gear to set up at 09:30. Doors open to everyone else at 10:00 with the raffle draw taking place at 16:00. The meet winds down from 16:30 onwards with it finishing promptly at 17:00.*
  
*Bar Hill village hall, *
  
*- *https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Bar+Hill+Sports+%26+Social+Club/@52.250405,0.018699,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x8a8618ee8e270b66 *-*
  
*which has good access to the M11 and A1(M) via the A14 has been booked for Saturday 25th April 2015. There is ample on-site parking, tables/chairs, a kitchen, spacious hall and accessible toilets. The hall address is - 171 The Spinney, Bar Hill, Cambridge, CB23 8SU. The hall is accessed via a residential area, so Sat Nav users enter the postcode and 171 The Spinney to pinpoint the exact location. *
  
*Bar Hill village is well served by buses from Cambridge bus depot. The Citi 5 (operated by Stagecoach) leaves every 20 minutes on Saturdays. The closest stop to the village hall is near Apple Trees.*
  
*Relatively inexpensive accom**modation is available at the nearby Travelodge for £37 per night (priced on 28/12/14). Further details - *http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/42/Cambridge-Lolworth-hotel
  
*N.B. There are no more retailer/manufacturer places available at this event as it's being kindly co-sponsored by Toxic Cables, Criterion Audio and RHA. However, it may be possible to have your equipment demonstrated at the meet if it's an innovative/unusual piece of kit. So please PM me if you're interested in pursuing this option. *
  
*By limiting the retailer involvement we hope to encourage a more authentic member focused event with head-fiers bringing their gear for other attendees to listen to, whilst still having some high end purchasable equipment for attendees to audition. We've already lined up some esoteric kit for your aural pleasure, e.g. the Wells Audio `Headtrip' is a beast of an amp and the maker claims it's a BHSE beater! There'll also be a Goldmund Telos present, which is an exquisite amp/DAC from this renowned manufacturer. So please PM Mark (pedalhead) with the gear that you intend to bring and he'll add it to the forthcoming equipment list. *
  
*Please spread the word via social media and posting below to keep the thread fresh.  *

  
_*All meet attendees please read the following thread regarding event etiquette -*_
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/450911/uk-meet-tips-for-newbies *-* *as it's a useful reminder of the do's and do *
  
*nots of meet protocol. *


----------



## smial1966

*RAFFLE PRIZE LIST*
  
*Tickets are £2.50 each & only purchasable at the meet. All monies raised will go to Cambridgeshire Deaf Association. *http://cambsdeaf.org/
  
*N.B. Raffle entrants must be registered Head-Fi members or guests of the aforementioned.*
*Raffle prizes must be collected at the meet. Unclaimed prizes will be re-entered into the raffle as we do not have the resources to post them.  *
  
*Prize donations from retailers/manufacturers are most welcome.*
  
*1. PONO PLAYER - CLEAR LIMITED EDITION VERSION*
*2. HEADPHONE STAND - COURTESY OF OSCARSAUDIO*
*3. TISBURY AUDIO - CHALLENGE AMP 1*
*4. GRAIN AUDIO - OEHP HEADPHONES*
*5. DENON - ENVAYA BLUETOOTH SPEAKER*
*6. HENRY AUDIO - USB DAC 128 mkII*
*7. EPIPHANY ACOUSTICS - EHP-O2Di & ATRATUS III RCA INTERCONNECTS - COURTESY OF OLIVER*
*8. HiFiMan - HE400 HEADPHONES, HEADPHONE STAND & £150 CABLE VOUCHER - COURTESY OF FRANK *
*9. AUDIOQUEST - NIGHTHAWK HEADPHONES - COURTESY OF AUDIOQUEST*
*10. RHA AUDIO -  T10i IN-EAR HEADPHONE - COURTESY OF IAIN, RHA AUDIO*
*11. THE LAMBERT COMPANY - `PLAY IT BY EAR' HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER*
*12. PS AUDIO - `Sprout' - DAC/HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER & MUCH MORE!*
*13. LAB 12 - HPA - OTL TUBE HEADPHONE AMP, DAC & PREAMPLIFIER *
*14. wyred4sound - uDAC-HD - DAC & HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER*
*15. QED CABLES - WHOLE HEAP OF GOODIES - COURTESY OF CRITERION AUDIO & QED*
*16. FELIKS AUDIO - `ELISE' HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER*
*17. CREEK AUDIO - OBH-21mk2 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER - COURTESY OF CREEK AUDIO*
*18. LAKE PEOPLE - VIOLECTRIC HPA V90 - COURTESY OF FRIED REIM*
*19. CUSTOM CANS - BEYER CUSTOM ONES (CUSTOMISED BY PAUL NEWMAN) - COURTESY OF JASON *
*20. OPPO - CALIBRATION DVD & HDMI CABLE - COURTESY OF OPPO (UK) *


----------



## pedalhead

This should be a superb meet. Can't wait.. and as Andy said, feel free to PM me with your gear info and if you have any questions or ideas. Cheers! Mark.

*Equipment list

Here is the equipment we're currently expecting to have at the meet. This list is being continuously updated as we receive further info from prospective attendees and our sponsors.

Sources
Altmann Tera-Player (regular & Stealth Edition)
Anedio D2
Apple Ipod gen 4 & 5
Arcam rDac
Arcam rPAC
Astell & Kern AK120
Asus Xonar Essence ST (3 X LME49720HA)
Audiolab M-DAC
Auralic Vega
Benchmark DAC1
Benchmark DAC1 HDR
Bottlehead DAC
Cambridge Audio Dacmagic + BT100 transmitter
Chord Blu CD Transporter
Chord QBD76 DAC
CI Audio VDA1/VAC1
CI Audio VDA2/VAC1
Colorfly C3
Computer Audiophile Pocket Server C.A.P.S. v3 Topanga running Jriver
Cypher Labs db DAC
db Labs Tranquility
DiDiT DAC212
Eastern Electric Minimax DAC
Fiio E17K
Fiio X3
Fiio X5
iFi Micro iDAC
iMOD (240GB)
JDS Labs ODAC
Just Audio uHA-120Dsc with Sony Xperia Z1 on UAPP
Lehmann usb dac
Little Dot CDP1
M2Tech HiFace
Musical Fidelity V-DAC II
ODAC
Oppo BDP-105
Pioneer S904 CD player
Panasonic SL-SW404 MASH portable CD player
PonoPlayer
Schiit Modi
Shozy Alien
Sonosax SX-DA2
Sony NWZ-F886
Sony NWZ-ZX1 Walkman
Sony X1060 Walkman
Squeezebox 3
Squeezebox Touch + CI Audio VDC-SB
Synology DS213J
Tag Mclaren DVD32R
Turntable (TBD)


Amplification
Acoustic Research AR-M2 
ALO Audio Continental
Apex Glacier
Audioquest Dragonfly
Auralic Taurus mk2
Beresford Capella
Beyerdynamic A2
Bottlehead Crack
Burson Conductor
Cavalli Liquid Crimson
CEntrace HiFi M8
CEntrance Hifi M8 LX
Chord Hugo
Chord Hugo TT
Clarity III SE
Cmoy (various)
Creek OBH-21mk2
Cypher Labs Duet
Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2Di 
Feliks Audio Elise
Fidelity Audio HPA200 SE
FiiO E12 (modded)
Grace Design m920
Graham Slee Voyager
Headamp Blue Hawaii SE
Headamp Gilmore Lite
iBasso D Zero MK2
iBasso DX50
iBasso DX90
Icon Audio HP8 MKII
iFi Micro i-can
iFi Micro i-Tube
JDS Labs O2
Just Audio AHA-120
Just Audio uHA-120Dsc
KGST (electrostatic)
Lehmann Black Cube Linear
LH Labs Geek Out 450
LH Labs Geek Pulse
Lotoo Paw Gold
Luxman R-1120 (vintage receiver)
Luxman SQ507X (vintage amp)
McCoy amp
Meier Audio Corda Classic
Meier Audio Quickstep
Meridian Explorer
Moon 430HA
Neco Soundlab V3
Neco Soundlab V4
NuForce Icon HDP
Objective 2
Oppo HA-1
Oppo HA-2
Quad PA-One
Questyle CMA800
Roland Mobile UA
RSA 'The protector'
Schiit Lyr
Schiit Magni
Schiit Valhalla
Sennheiser HDVD800
Theorem 720
Tisbury Audio Challenge Amp 1 - will be put into the raffle at the end of the day!
Topping NX1
Violectric V281
Violetric V200
Vorzuge VorzAMP Pure II
Wells Audio `Headtrip' - a beast of a headphone amplifier and the only one in Europe!
White Bird Amplification Virtus-01
Woo Audio WA2
Woo Audio WA22
Woo Audio WA6SE
World Designs HD3S
Xin Supermacro 3
Zero Audio Duoza


Headphones
Abyss AB-1266
ACS T1
AKG K3003
AKG K550
AKG K551
AKG K702
AKG K812
Alessandro MS1 (modded)
Audeze EL-8 (closed & open)
Audeze LCD2
Audeze LCD3 (balanced & SE)
Audeze LCD-X
Audeze LCD-XC
Audio Techinca ATH-A2000X
Audio Technica ATH-50
Audio Technica ATH-700
Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
Audio Technica ATH-ESW10JPN
Audio Technica ATH-MSR7
Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV
Audioquest Nighthawk
Beyerdynamic DT1350
Beyerdynamic DT150
Beyerdynamic DT990 Professional (250 ohms)
Beyerdynamic T1 (balanced & stock)
Beyerdynamic T90
Blox MC2
Bowers & Wilkins P5
Creative Aurvana Live
Custom Art Audio Harmony 8
Custom Cable MH1
DBI Pro 700
DBI Pro 705
Denon AH-D2000
Denon AH-D7000
Denon D7000
DUNU 2000
DUNU DN-12 Trident
Etymotic ER4P/S
FitEar MH334 CIEM
Fostex TH900
Goldring DR150
Grado Bushmills
Grado HF-1
Grado HF-2
Grado SR-225
Grado SR-80i (modded)
HiFiMAN HE-400i
HiFiMAN HE-500 + Toxic Cables Silver Poison balanced
HiFiMAN HE-560 + Norne Draug v2 XLR
HiFIMAN HE-5LE
HiFiMAN HE-6
HiFiMAN RE-400
InEar Stagediver SD-2 
JH Audio JH13
JH Audio JH16PRO
JH Audio Roxanne
Koss Porta Pro
Logitech UE6000
Martin Logan Mikros 90
Monster Turbine Miles Davis
Mr Speakers Alpha Prime + Charleston "Audiophile" cable
Nad HP50
Oppo PM-1
Oppo PM-2
Philips Fidelio S2
PSB M4U2
Sennheiser Amperior
Sennheiser HD25-I (modded)
Sennheiser HD540 Reference Gold
Sennheiser HD580
Sennheiser HD598
Sennheiser HD600 + Cablepro Panorama XLR
Sennheiser HD650
Sennheiser HD800
Sennheiser IE800
Sennheiser Momentum
Sennheiser PX-200
Shure SE846
Skullkandy Aviator
Sony Eggo MDR-D77
Sony MDR-1R
Sony MDR-SA5000
Sony PFR-V1
Stax SR-003 Mk2
Stax SR-007 Mk1
Stax SR-009
Stax SR-404 Signature with SR-507 earpads
Superlux HD 681EVO
Superlux HD668B
Technics RP-FDA100
TripleFi-10
Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10
Ultrasone 900
Ultrasone Edition 10
Ultrasone Edition 8 Romeo
Ultrasone Edition 9
Ultrasone PROline 550
VModa M100
Vsonic GR07
Yamaha PH-MT220
Yuin PK1


Miscellaneous
Human Audio Tabla Pico
Oscars Audio headphone stands (various)
*

*DISCLAIMER: Please note that the event organisers and sponsors cannot be held responsible for any breakages, thefts or any other unfortunate shenanigans affecting equipment exhibited by attendees. We're all responsible for our own gear, folks, but please let's look out for each other - don't be afraid to challenge someone if you see something odd (well, more odd than a group of mostly grown men playing with headphones all day). Thanks!*


----------



## smial1966

The first meet raffle prize is in and it's a...

Limited edition PONO Player CLEAR - brand new & unused in it's bamboo box. 

Nice way to start!


----------



## suicidal_orange

4.5 hours by train including at least two changes?  That means time off work and two nights in a hotel or pointlessly late arrival...
  
 I'll add a link in my signature to advertise but don't think I'll be coming


----------



## Progenitor

Amazing news! Can't wait for the meet - I will try to drag a few friends along!


----------



## smial1966

Sorry to hear that attending the meet would be such an arduous journey for you, perhaps the next one will be nearer your locale?!? 
  
 Quote:


suicidal_orange said:


> 4.5 hours by train including at least two changes?  That means time off work and two nights in a hotel or pointlessly late arrival...
> 
> I'll add a link in my signature to advertise but don't think I'll be coming


----------



## Tony1110

I'll do my utmost to attend. It's a bit of a slog from Newcastle but I'll look upon it as an opportunity to see a part of the UK that I've never seen before.

At present I have a Violectric V281, an Anedio D2 DAC and my Alpha Prime headphones w/ Charleston "Audiophile" cable (will be interesting to compare it to some of the Toxic cables).


----------



## pedalhead

tony1110 said:


> I'll do my utmost to attend. It's a bit of a slog from Newcastle but I'll look upon it as an opportunity to see a part of the UK that I've never seen before.
> 
> At present I have a Violectric V281, an Anedio D2 DAC and my Alpha Prime headphones w/ Charleston "Audiophile" cable (will be interesting to compare it to some of the Toxic cables).


 
  
 Thanks for replying Tony.  As I mentioned before, your Alpha Prime's are top of my "want to hear" list.  My wife & I will be making a weekend of it...lots of nice sights to see in Cambridge. I can highly recommend it .


----------



## smial1966

Good man, your efforts to attend are appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


tony1110 said:


> I'll do my utmost to attend. It's a bit of a slog from Newcastle but I'll look upon it as an opportunity to see a part of the UK that I've never seen before.
> 
> At present I have a Violectric V281, an Anedio D2 DAC and my Alpha Prime headphones w/ Charleston "Audiophile" cable (will be interesting to compare it to some of the Toxic cables).


----------



## Acapella11

Great! Subscribed.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Thanks Andy
 Keep up the Good Work.
 Cheers.


----------



## smial1966

Awaiting confirmation that we'll have a Dragon Inspire IHA-1 Tube Headphone Amp at the meet...
  

 ...very nice thermionic direct coupled design by Dennis Had.


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Awaiting confirmation that we'll have a Dragon Inspire IHA-1 Tube Headphone Amp at the meet...
> 
> 
> ...very nice thermionic direct coupled design by Dennis Had.


 
  
 Awesome, this amp is near the top of my wish list at the moment


----------



## Tony1110

pedalhead said:


> Thanks for replying Tony.  As I mentioned before, your Alpha Prime's are top of my "want to hear" list.  My wife & I will be making a weekend of it...lots of nice sights to see in Cambridge. I can highly recommend it .




I'm always seeing your name in the Alpha Prime thread. I reckon by April 25th you'll have succumbed to temptation and bought your own


----------



## pedalhead

tony1110 said:


> I'm always seeing your name in the Alpha Prime thread. I reckon by April 25th you'll have succumbed to temptation and bought your own


 
  
 It's not beyond the realm of possibility


----------



## ejong7

Don't think I'll be able to make it since it's very near to my main exam dates (this is my third year) but I'll try my best. If I do come I'll try to bring everything on my profile list. No promises the Calyx M will last for the whole day though lol.


----------



## realmassy

Nice event, congrats on the organizers. I'll have to pass on this unfirtunately, but I'll be curious to read your impressions guys.


----------



## Nuwidol

I'll see you guys there & I'll be bringing:

Auralic vega
Auralic Taurus mk2
Violetric V200
Theorem 720
HiFi M8
Lcd2
Lcd3
Balanced T1
Few customs
Maybe some other gear...


----------



## glassmonkey

Colour me interested. I'm not sure if I'll be able to come due to plans to take my wife to Istanbul while she is still able to travel (baby on the way). If I'm able to come I have a LH Labs Geek Out 1000 and hope to have my Pulse XFi. I'm really hoping to hear the HE-560 and the Alpha Prime. I've also never heard a tube amp. If anybody has some Audeze to bring, I might just have to make an itinerary that will make my wife want to come.


----------



## rocketron

Hi Andy thanks for the heads up about the meet count me in. .


----------



## Ra97oR

Most likely going to bring all my gear except the SRM-727A, not going to get a JP voltage amp too much hassle.


----------



## Tony1110

nuwidol said:


> I'll see you guys there & I'll be bringing:
> 
> Auralic vega
> Auralic Taurus mk2
> ...




Nice. I'd love to hear the Auralic stack. I'm also curious about your balanced T1 out of my V281.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Andy for organizing the meet and giving us the opportunity to co sponsor it, as with you previous one.
  
 If anyone wants a certain cable to try, just let me know.


----------



## esuhgb

Thanks for the heads up. Will try and make it. Missed the London one. Be nice to visit Cambridge too.


----------



## whoever

Ohhhhhh maybe I'll be there too with some CAH8 and a shozy alien!


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> Colour me interested. I'm not sure if I'll be able to come due to plans to take my wife to Istanbul while she is still able to travel (baby on the way). If I'm able to come I have a LH Labs Geek Out 1000 and hope to have my Pulse XFi. I'm really hoping to hear the HE-560 and the Alpha Prime. I've also never heard a tube amp. If anybody has some Audeze to bring, I might just have to make an itinerary that will make my wife want to come.


 
  
 Well, I'm bringing some HE-560s, Tony's bringing the Alpha Prime and there's an LCD2 & LCD3 on the list too. Travel to Istanbul via Cambridge?


----------



## Type35

Count me in!
  
 LH Labs willing, I'll be bringing a Geek Out 450, Geek LPS and Geek Pulse or Geek Pulse Xfitr.
 For headphones, I might dig up my old trusted AKG K702 and Creative Aurvana Live.


----------



## Cakensaur

count me in
  
*B*eyerdynamic T1's and LCD2's with an arcam rDac and A corda classic available to bring.
 Maybe my modded SR80's.


----------



## Duncan

toxic cables said:


> Thanks Andy for organizing the meet and giving us the opportunity to co sponsor it, as with you previous one.
> 
> If anyone wants a certain cable to try, just let me know.


PM Sent - ergo, consider me as attending


----------



## smial1966

Thanks to Mr.Toxicity himself, the ever generous Frank for supporting the UK Head-Fi community by co-sponsoring our event. 
  
  Just to reiterate, please PM Frank requesting any cables that you'd like to demo at the meet. Incidentally, a full list of currently available cables is available by clicking on the Toxic Cables graphic/logo in post 24. 
  
 Quote:


toxic cables said:


> Thanks Andy for organizing the meet and giving us the opportunity to co sponsor it, as with you previous one.
> 
> If anyone wants a certain cable to try, just let me know.


----------



## headinclouds

Thanks for organising this smial1966 and friends. Thanks to the sponsors. I was hoping someone would get another meet going.  I like to go to the Cambridge location.
  
 I'm working on KGST at the moment and will bring that and poss other Stax stuff.


----------



## Turrican2

Thanks very much Andy, will be there for sure. Really appreciate you getting this organised.


----------



## smial1966

Very happy to be jointly organising this meet with my buddy Mark (pedalhead).


----------



## Duncan

Good to see Andy, good to see


----------



## FragmentedGod

Excellent to see this!  Andy kindly PM'd me to let me know this is happening.  I missed the London one and have been waiting for people to organise another.
  
 I'm definitely in for this.  I'll be bringing along the Icon Audio HP8 MKII valve amp and an assortment of valves, a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II and Denon D7000 headphones.  I've got the basic Geek Pulse on its way as well, my 'portable' phones are Ultrasone 900 so they'll be coming with me, and by that time I will have another DAP.  The screen on my X3 broke so need to get a replacement. Recommendations on that welcome .


----------



## pedalhead

fragmentedgod said:


> Excellent to see this!  Andy kindly PM'd me to let me know this is happening.  I missed the London one and have been waiting for people to organise another.
> 
> I'm definitely in for this.  I'll be bringing along the Icon Audio HP8 MKII valve amp and an assortment of valves, a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II and Denon D7000 headphones.  I've got the basic Geek Pulse on its way as well, my 'portable' phones are Ultrasone 900 so they'll be coming with me, and by that time I will have another DAP.  The screen on my X3 broke so need to get a replacement. Recommendations on that welcome .


 
  
 Thanks for the info, and welcome to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Great to see a good British amp like the Icon HP8 making an appearance. That'll definitely be on my "must hear" list.  Thanks!


----------



## tjw321

Definitely *want* to go. But I won't know until nearer the time if I can. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I'll definitely try and make it down if I'm still in the country.
  
 I can bring most of what I have along.


----------



## smial1966

*Very nice addition to the meet raffle prizes...*
  

  
  
  
  
*... a Tisbury Audio Challenge Amp 1 - *http://www.tisburyaudio.co.uk/products *-* *which will be available to demo before being raffled. *


----------



## Duncan

fragmentedgod said:


> Denon D7000 headphones


Makes me think I should bring the D7100s along for a side by side...

Hmm...


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Happy New year to all, good to hear there will be a UK meet this year....
  
 I am hoping to make this for sure, will know at a later date, but if I do attend I will bring along what's on my sig below, I will probably be the dozenth person to be bringing along a Chord Hugo!
  
 If parking is immediate to the facility I could if requested  by anyone who is interested on the day bring along an Oppo BDP-105 (purely for cd playback as wont have a screen for outputting any pictures) with a Chord Indigo plus digital coax for cd playback on this player (or usb pen drive music) through their gear or simply try the on board HP out also. 
  
 Really hope to make it as some of the gear that will be there looks very interesting.
  
 Anyone taking their Grado PS1000 in either the old or new version? as this is on my short list with Beyer T5p/T1?, LCD3 currently or anything else tangible on the day!


----------



## walakalulu

Will try and get there. Maybe Trilogy will have their upcoming Stax energiser available by then.


----------



## episiarch

I will hope to be there!  (Logistics may be tricky, but I have some time to work on it.)


----------



## Sceptre

Hi Andy,
  
 Many thanks for the PM to alert me of this.
  
 I've been spending more time listening to music than scanning the forums recently.
  
 Hugo and Roxannes are my fave setup at the moment but will bring a selection of headphones for all to try (Ultrasone Ed9 & 10, Denon 7k, AT ESW10JPN and others).
  
 Looking forward to making this one as it is almost on my doorstep!
  
 Regards
  
 Sceptre


----------



## ejong7

sceptre said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Many thanks for the PM to alert me of this.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those Edition 9's. :O
  
 From the person who borrowed you the TH900 in last years meet.


----------



## smial1966

There'll be a couple of raffle prize additions this weekend, a Kickstarter funded headphone and a Bluetooth portable speaker, so stay tuned folks!


----------



## pedalhead

sceptre said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Many thanks for the PM to alert me of this.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice one Sceptre...apologies if we double-teamed you on the PMs


----------



## Toxic Cables

Happy New Year all.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle Update*
  

*A funky pair of Grain Audio OEHP headphones. *
  
 http://grainaudio.com/collections/headphones/products/oehp-over-ear-headphones
  
*An interesting Kickstarter funded company producing these headphones and a wireless speaker system. Nice solid walnut ear cups, Neodymium magnets and a CCAW voice coil.  *


----------



## pedalhead

Andy and I are busy behind the scenes securing various cool stuff for the meet.

The latest tease for you... Looks promising that we'll have some high profile, as yet unreleased new headphones available for everyone to try. More details to come .


----------



## smial1966

For those of you old enough to remember watching `Allo Allo!' on TV here's a clue regarding the unreleased headphones...
  
  

  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Andy and I are busy behind the scenes securing various cool stuff for the meet.
> 
> The latest tease for you... Looks promising that we'll have some high profile, as yet unreleased new headphones available for everyone to try. More details to come .


----------



## Tony1110

pedalhead said:


> Andy and I are busy behind the scenes securing various cool stuff for the meet.
> 
> The latest tease for you... Looks promising that we'll have some high profile, as yet unreleased new headphones available for everyone to try. More details to come .




HifiMan?


----------



## smial1966

To quote John McEnroe "You cannot be serious".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


tony1110 said:


> HifiMan?


----------



## Tony1110

Audioquest


----------



## pedalhead

I couldn't possibly comment (despite the giveaway above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Cakensaur

Are we running a name tag system?
  
 Is it worth doing one?


----------



## pedalhead

cakensaur said:


> Are we running a name tag system?
> 
> Is it worth doing one?


 
  
 Yes, we'll be pre-registering the attendee list, which will hopefully cover most people.  For anyone who appears on the day without pre-registering, we're planning on having a simple form to fill in with name/address.  For the 2009 meet, I pre-printed lanyards for everyone, which was kinda cool but also quite a faff.  Based on more recent meets, we're expecting many more attendees this time so we'll probably go with a simple name sticker that everyone will have glued to their forehead.  Alternatively, you can put the sticker on your jersey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cakensaur

pedalhead said:


> Yes, we'll be pre-registering the attendee list, which will hopefully cover most people.  For anyone who appears on the day without pre-registering, we're planning on having a simple form to fill in with name/address.  For the 2009 meet, I pre-printed lanyards for everyone, which was kinda cool but also quite a faff.  Based on more recent meets, we're expecting many more attendees this time so we'll probably go with a simple name sticker that everyone will have glued to *their forehead*.  Alternatively, you can put the sticker on your jersey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm going to make sure that one guy who does this is me.


----------



## pedalhead

You heard it here folks!


----------



## smial1966

Using an indelible ink marker pen would win you more kudos or even better, how about having a facial tattoo?!? :wink_face:




cakensaur said:


> I'm going to make sure that one guy who does this is me.


----------



## pedalhead

Another great review of the Inspire IHA-1 Dragon... http://headphone.guru/inspire-ha1-amplifier-return-of-a-legend/
  
 I'm personally very excited to get the chance to hear this one at the meet.


----------



## FragmentedGod

duncan said:


> Makes me think I should bring the D7100s along for a side by side...
> 
> Hmm...


 
 Please do!  I'd love to hear them.


----------



## smial1966

*We hope to have the forthcoming Audeze EL-8 and Deckard DAC/amp at the meet subject to confirmation from Scull Communications - Audeze's PR Company.*
  
*There's already a lot on Head-Fi about the EL-8 but the Deckard DAC/amp seems to have slipped under the radar. This info from Scull Communications Press Release this morning at 09:08 GMT.*
  
*Audeze Deckard DAC/Headphone Amplifier*
  
The slim-chassis Deckard, also designed by BMW Group DesignworksUSA, is a powerhouse in a small, elegant package. The class-A circuitry in the Deckard drives Audeze or any other headphones extremely well. The internal DAC has impressive specs and handles 16- to 32-bits and sampling rates from 44.1kHz to 384kHz. There are front-panel switches for three gain settings and input (USB and Analog) as well as a smoothly-functioning volume control. The headphone output is standard quarter-inch, and the Deckard also functions as a line level preamp - just add some powered speakers and you have a great desktop audio system.
The sound is exciting, punchy, wideband with just the right amount of tonal color to make the experience come alive. The bass is outstanding, tight and well-controlled, the midrange wide open and colorful, the highs extended and sweet, never harsh or thin. MSRP: $699.


----------



## FragmentedGod

Edit:  This was supposed to be a reply directed at Toxic Cables but not seeing anything here to make that explicit .
  
 Happy New Year!

 Thanks for all your support on the meetup.  I really appreciate people supporting the community like this.
  
 Quick question re cables.  I have a D7000 and an Ultrasone Pro 900.  The Ultrasone needs a new cable and I'd prefer to upgrade it instead of just buying the replacement stock cable they sell (http://shopworld.ultrasone.com/uk/cable/45-ultrasone-pro-550-.html).  Is that something you offer? 
  
 I'm also curious if anyone has tried out the D7000 with any other cables and if it's worth investing in?  I think the stock cable is really good but I don't have much to compare it to and as it's hard wired it's not as easy to try out different ones.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## smial1966

No problem, but best send Frank a PM too, as he might not read your post.
  
* Just to reiterate, please PM Frank requesting any cables that you'd like to demo at the meet. Incidentally, a full list of currently available cables can be seen by clicking on the Toxic Cables graphic/logo in post 24. *
  
 Quote:


fragmentedgod said:


> Edit:  This was supposed to be a reply directed at Toxic Cables but not seeing anything here to make that explicit .
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


----------



## FragmentedGod

Thanks!  Sorry, I did read that and completely forgot.


----------



## OK-Guy

subbed... Andy I'll reply to your pm later mate, put Fortis's ZX1 down on the equipment list if he don't let you have his (you know how tight fisted these Spurs fans are), I'll send you mine which could actually be the ZX2 if it's released in time.... good  luck with this Andy.


----------



## smial1966

Good man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Those Spurs fans are notoriously parsimonious, unlike Owls supporters who are known to be generous and erudite. Ha ha ha.***  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
***For the non-football supporters, Spurs refers to Tottenham Hotspur F.C. and the Owls is a reference to Sheffield Wednesday F.C. 
  
 Quote:


ok-guy said:


> subbed... Andy I'll reply to your pm later mate, put Fortis's ZX1 down on the equipment list if he don't let you have his (you know how tight fisted these Spurs fans are), I'll send you mine which could actually be the ZX2 if it's released in time.... good  luck with this Andy.


----------



## benjitb

Hi all, pretty new to all this. would like to make this cambridge meet, but expense may prove a problem.
  
 Are there any London HP clubs or anything of that nature?


----------



## smial1966

Perhaps a head-fi member from London could give you a lift to the meet if you share the fuel costs? 
I don't know of any London based audio clubs, but then I'm resident in deepest, darkest Norfolk.  




benjitb said:


> Hi all, pretty new to all this. would like to make this cambridge meet, but expense may prove a problem.
> 
> Are there any London HP clubs or anything of that nature?


----------



## benjitb

smial1966 said:


> Perhaps a head-fi member from London could give you a lifting to the meet if you share the fuel costs?
> I don't know of any London based audio clubs, but then I'm resident in deepest, darkest Norfolk.


 
 Hi, i found a meet in london at the end of this month thanks to the speedy efficiancy of head-fi.
  
 Good idea on the fuel sharing.


----------



## Acapella11

benjitb said:


> Hi, i found a meet in london at the end of this month thanks to the speedy efficiancy of head-fi.
> 
> Good idea on the fuel sharing.


 

 Hi benjitb, where is that meet?


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  


*Yes that's right, you could win a fashionable Denon glasses case in the meet raffle! *
  
*Only kidding, as it's actually a Denon Envaya Bluetooth Speaker - *http://www.denon.co.uk/uk/product/bluetooth/bluetoothspeakers/dsb200


----------



## benjitb

acapella11 said:


> Hi benjitb, where is that meet?


 

 London £10 a ticket, 30/31st January 2015.
http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/headroom/show/


----------



## smial1966

Crikey, a tenner just to enter! Our event is FREE entry for Head-Fi members. 
  
 Quote:


benjitb said:


> London £10 a ticket, 30/31st January 2015.
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/headroom/show/


----------



## Cakensaur

that seems a little expensive.
 That being said we will probably be spending similar to that on raffle tickets....


----------



## Acapella11

benjitb said:


> London £10 a ticket, 30/31st January 2015.
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/headroom/show/


 
  
 Cheers benjitb


----------



## Ra97oR

Not quite sure on that meet. Not a member's meet, more like a blinged up showroom. There isn't really anything I haven't heard from those brand and the tenner doesn't help.

Might change my mind if more Head-Fi members heads over.


----------



## benjitb

ra97or said:


> Not quite sure on that meet. Not a member's meet, more like a blinged up showroom. There isn't really anything I haven't heard from those brand and the tenner doesn't help.
> 
> Might change my mind if more Head-Fi members heads over.


 

 I am not afiliated with it and for me that's cheaper than getting to Cambridge, any Head-Fi free passes Phil !?
  
 I am looking at getting my fist "high end" (for the rest of you read mid-tier) headphones so need to try out and educate myself on DAC/amps as well as a variety of HP. 
  
 London or UK based, feel free to add to my thread in sig to expand our scope of shops and Headphones to try.
  
   
(OT: Anyone know where in London I can try the Fostex T50rp standard/MrSpeakers/AMF/or variations.)


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi to all,
I have the time off work I have the hotels lined up , so I'm coming! Thanks for the PM's because I wouldn't want to have missed it. It's almost a 600 mile round trip for me so it'll probably be a 2 night stay at the Lolworth Travelodge. It'll be great to see everyone again, well worth the trip.
I shall bring
Sennheiser HD800
Dacmagic+ with BT100 Bluetooth Transmitter
Sennheiser IE800 
Fidelity Audio HPA200 SE Headphone Amplifier
VModa M100
Skullkandy Aviator
Ibasso DX100 
Ipod
Colorfly C3

I shall be eagerly awaiting Turrican's MH1 customs and are you one of the only owners in the country of the Tera player Andy?

regards
Trev


----------



## smial1966

Hi Trev,
  
 Good job sir! Thanks for your sterling effort to attend the meet.
 There are quite a few of us UK Tera Player owners now. I'll bring my TP to the meet.
  
 Cheers,
 Andy.  
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> Hi to all,
> I have the time off work I have the hotels lined up , so I'm coming! Thanks for the PM's because I wouldn't want to have missed it. It's almost a 600 mile round trip for me so it'll probably be a 2 night stay at the Lolworth Travelodge. It'll be great to see everyone again, well worth the trip.
> I shall bring
> Sennheiser HD800
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


>





> I'll bring my TP to the meet.


 
 excellent....I'll make sure I bring an attenuator cable (and an SD card with some familiar WAVs) so I can try this with my K3003, been wanting to try that combo for a long time.


----------



## Tony1110

I'd love to hear the Tera Player as it's quite likely I'll have acquired a couple of high-end CIEMs by the time the meet takes place (if I can get over my fear of visiting an audiologist).


----------



## smial1966

Visiting an audiologist isn't too bad really, as they're highly trained and must take lot's of ear canal impressions every year. It's imperative to give the audiologist the CIEM manufacturers instructions, as some like the impressions made with the mouth open, others with it closed and so on. 
  
 Good luck! 
  
 Quote:


tony1110 said:


> I'd love to hear the Tera Player as it's quite likely I'll have acquired a couple of high-end CIEMs by the time the meet takes place (if I can get over my fear of visiting an audiologist).


----------



## Tony1110

I've been eyeing the UM Mentor. They sent me instructions to take to an audiologist and unfortunately they do require me to sit there open-mouthed and drooling for 15 minutes while I alternate between waggling my jaw and biting on an apple. There's an audiologist in my town but unfortunately I know the girl there so it also means a trip into Newcastle.


----------



## KT66

ra97or said:


> Not quite sure on that meet. Not a member's meet, more like a blinged up showroom. There isn't really anything I haven't heard from those brand and the tenner doesn't help.
> 
> Might change my mind if more Head-Fi members heads over.


 
  
 A charge to get into a trade show always makes me laugh, they'll be charging to get into Primark next, but being a sad head-fi audio starved Londoner I'll
 am going on Saturday.
 BTW the venue is a NIGHTMARE to get to.


----------



## smial1966

*Couple of very nice raffle prize announcements planned, one for a small USB DAC tomorrow and the other for a neat DAC/AMP unit this weekend. *
  
*So...*


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  

  
*A nice diminutive USB DAC 128 mkII from Henry Audio - *http://www.henryaudio.com/ *- that has received numerous plaudits from the audio press. *


----------



## andca574

I just joined Head-Fi and this looks like something I'd love to attend. Do I sign up or just turn up on the day?
Also, any members living in Brighton?
At the moment I have a PonoPlayer, Fiio X3 and Sennheiser Momentum but I'm interested in the new Audeze EL-8 and need to audition more cans.

All the best,
Andreas


----------



## pedalhead

andca574 said:


> I just joined Head-Fi and this looks like something I'd love to attend. Do I sign up or just turn up on the day?
> Also, any members living in Brighton?
> At the moment I have a PonoPlayer, Fiio X3 and Sennheiser Momentum but I'm interested in the new Audeze EL-8 and need to audition more cans.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Andreas.  Welcome to Head-Fi (sorry about your wallet!).   Posting on this thread (or sending Andy or I a PM) is enough - You will be most welcome at the meet...it's a great way to try out lots of kit and meet other members.  See you there!


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*Oliver from Epiphany Acoustics - *http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/ *- has kindly donated an EHP-O2Di to the raffle. The EHP-O2Di is an integrated headphone amp/DAC with RCA sockets. *
  

*But wait, there's more... he's also donating a pair of Atratus III RCA interconnects too. *
  

*Both items will be available to demo at the meet prior to them being raffled. Incidentally, I use the Atratus III and at £100 for a 1 metre pair they're outstandingly good value. *



* *


----------



## smial1966

*As today is raffle SUPER SUNDAY I'll be announcing another prize update later this evening...*


----------



## pedalhead

*Following on from our earlier (admittedly not very subtle!) hints, we can officially announce that Audioquest will be providing their brand new headphone, "Nighthawk" for us all to demo at the meet!  *


----------



## oscarsaudio

Looks like I should be able to make this one , may even bring a turntable .


----------



## Tony1110

pedalhead said:


> *Following on from our earlier (admittedly not very subtle!) hints, we can officially announce that Audioquest will be providing their brand new headphone, "Nighthawk" for us all to demo at the meet!  *




Wow! This comes as a real surprise ; -)


----------



## pedalhead

oscarsaudio said:


> Looks like I should be able to make this one , may even bring a turntable .




Excellent. See you there


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update 2*
  
*Mr. Toxicity himself, Frank has kindly donated a HiFiMan HE400 headphone, a headphone stand, and a £150 voucher to be redeemed against a cable from his range of superlative aftermarket headphone cables. *


----------



## pedalhead

Nice one Frank!


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle teaser & COMPETITION TIME*
  
*Next week I'll be announcing 2 superb raffle prizes both amplification related. *
  
*To win £20 of meet raffle tickets (10 tickets @ £2 each) identify the equipment product name, then for the second clue name the audio company. They are two separate items/companies. First correct thread answer wins.*
  
*Clues:*
  
*1. Mass participation produces a seed requiring photosynthesis germination to...*
*2. A Premiership football manager shares this audio company's surname.*
  
*Good luck! *


----------



## some1

Doh


----------



## alvin sawdust

Wild and tenuous guess but:
  
 1. Geek Pulse
  
 2. Lambert ( Lambert Audio)


----------



## some1

1. Geek Pulse
  
 2. Graham Slee


----------



## smial1966

*50% correct with Lambert. *




  
 Quote:


alvin sawdust said:


> Wild and tenuous guess but:
> 
> 1. Geek Pulse
> 
> 2. Lambert ( Lambert Audio)


----------



## Turrican2

1. PS Audio's Sprout
 2. Lambert Audio


----------



## Type35

1) PS Audio Sprout (Kickstarter)
 2) Lambert Audio Play It By Ear Headphone Amp (Indiegogo)


----------



## smial1966

*CORRECT! *





  
*Please remind me at the meet that you have 10 free raffle tickets to collect.*
  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> 1. PS Audio's Sprout
> 2. Lambert Audio


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


>


 
 thanks!
  
 Sorry to Type35, you must have submitted seconds after me..very close call


----------



## smial1966

*So close...*
  
*5 free raffle tickets to Type35 for being so very close behind Turrican2.  *



* *
  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> thanks!
> 
> Sorry to Type35, you must have submitted seconds after me..very close call


----------



## Type35

Turrican2
 Indeed, we posted within seconds of each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I just took a short break to launch The Glitch Mob - We Can Make The World Stop and see how my new Blox Earphones sound.
 Can I have your rafle tix if you miss the meet?
  
 Cheers


----------



## smial1966

*Now, now, don't be cheeky!  *



*  Raffle tickets won in thread competitions are non-transferable.  *
  
 Quote:


type35 said:


> Turrican2
> Indeed, we posted within seconds of each other
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Type35

Thanks Andy!
  
 The Blox BE3 sound really good, nice wide sound stage  and surprising bottom end for an earbud.


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


>


 
 no worries, I don't intend to miss this...


----------



## Type35

Cheeky is my middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just kidding!


----------



## Type35

Anybody planning to go to the Headroom meet in London at the end of the month?
 It's organized by Unilet Sound & Vision so it's likely to have a very different vibe than the Cambridge meet.
 No room for amateurs and DIYers to showcase their gear and it's a tenner to attend (tickets don't seem to sell briskly at this stage).


----------



## Ra97oR

Tenner to walk in to a showroom is a bit steep. Unless you really wanted to try certain something there.


----------



## smial1966

I reckon that our meet equipment list is already better than theirs and they haven't got the BEAST either!  
  

  
*Power output: 50w/channel at 8 ohms, 25W/channel at 32 ohms*
*1.8W/channel at 600 ohms*
  
  
 Quote:


type35 said:


> Anybody planning to go to the Headroom meet in London at the end of the month?
> It's organized by Unilet Sound & Vision so it's likely to have a very different vibe than the Cambridge meet.
> No room for amateurs and DIYers to showcase their gear and it's a tenner to attend (tickets don't seem to sell briskly at this stage).


----------



## smithamb

Looks great! Subbed


----------



## smial1966

Good man. 




smithamb said:


> Looks great! Subbed


----------



## smithamb

Will try to get there but it's a trek from Oxford for a skint student  

All I can contribute to the gear would be Atomic Floyd Superdarts and JVC HA FX850. I realise it's not much but hey ive gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## pwiles1968

So Tempting, I will have to play this by ear I am away on business up to the meet, If I am back I am sure my wife and family won't mind me disappearing for the day   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## OK-Guy

smithamb said:


> Will try to get there but it's a trek from Oxford for a skint student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I started out as one of those tadpole thingies, I grew from there...


----------



## smial1966

Really hope that you can make it as we'll have some esoteric gear to demo. My first credible pair of headphones were the Sennheiser PX100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Quote:


smithamb said:


> Will try to get there but it's a trek from Oxford for a skint student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

smithamb said:


> Will try to get there but it's a trek from Oxford for a skint student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I for one would be very interested to hear the FX850's!


----------



## potkettleblack

Hi guys,
  
 I've never been to one of these. Do you have to bring gear in order to attend?


----------



## pedalhead

potkettleblack said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've never been to one of these. Do you have to bring gear in order to attend?




Absolutely not mate, you are more than welcome to pitch up with nothing but your ears


----------



## Cakensaur

pedalhead said:


> Absolutely not mate, you are more than welcome to pitch up with nothing but your ears


 
 Although I would suggest also bringing the rest of your body.


----------



## smial1966

Very good point. As dismembered body parts tend to make other attendees uneasy. 




cakensaur said:


> Although I would suggest also bringing the rest of your body.


----------



## Cakensaur

smial1966 said:


> Very good point. As dismembered body parts tend to make other attendees uneasy.


 
 I was thinking about the awful seal you would get with just ears..


----------



## pedalhead

I think we could make an exception if the ears were golden...


----------



## potkettleblack

cakensaur said:


> Although I would suggest also bringing the rest of your body.




Great thanks.


----------



## smial1966

There will be a flora related raffle prize update tomorrow so stay tuned and check the thread regularly. This one is a real peach (though not literally) and an exquisitely executed bit of kit.


----------



## Holowlegs

Hello All
  
 Thanks Andy for the PM, missed the London one due to work.
  
 One thing I do want to know, will I be able to enter the raffle, lightning can't strike twice can it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have read the whole thread and some great gear in the raffle and being brought along, great work by all.
  
 I can bring, 
  

White Bird amp Virtus -1 
Lehmann usb dac
Sennheiser HD650
Computer Audiophile Pocket Server C.A.P.S. v3 Topanga running Jriver
  

  

 Any Tee Shirts this year?

  

  

 Cheers Frank

  

 PS I will be coming from Ruislip if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## smial1966

You sir are definitely BANNED from entering the raffle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This newbie turns up, having never even owned a portable amp before, buys some tickets and wins this... 
  

  
 ...complete with NOS Mullard valves. About a grands worth of thermionic goodness. Bloody cheek!
  
 Hiya Frank. of course you can enter the raffle, just don't win anything!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Look forward to seeing you and the Vitus again in April. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


holowlegs said:


> Hello All
> 
> Thanks Andy for the PM, missed the London one due to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjw321

holowlegs said:


> ...
> PS I will be coming from Ruislip if anyone needs a lift.


 
 I'm not sure yet if I can make it or not, but I'm from Eastcote. If I do go, I'd be happy to pay for the petrol etc. if you still have room by the time I know.
  
 Also, it'll be my first meet and I'll be buying a few raffle tickets so hopefully some of your luck will rub off on the way


----------



## smial1966

tjw321 it's worth sending Frank (Holowlegs) a PM about vehicle sharing as he's an infrequent visitor to Head-Fi. 
  
 Quote:


tjw321 said:


> I'm not sure yet if I can make it or not, but I'm from Eastcote. If I do go, I'd be happy to pay for the petrol etc. if you still have room by the time I know.
> 
> Also, it'll be my first meet and I'll be buying a few raffle tickets so hopefully some of your luck will rub off on the way


----------



## tjw321

smial1966 said:


>


 
 Thanks, will do.


----------



## pedalhead

*Raffle update*
  

  
  
*Audioquest have kindly offered to donate their Nighthawk headphones to the raffle! These are Audioquest's first entry into the headphone market, employing some pretty special tech including a biocellulose diaphragm and "liquid wood" ear cups. They were shown for the first time at CES last week, and will retail in the UK at £499.*
  

  
Here's an excellent video from Tyll Hertsens, chatting to Skylar Gray (Nightwawk's designer) about the technology behind the headphones:


----------



## smial1966

Can't quite read the text, any chance of making it even bigger?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> *Raffle update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

Oops, can you tell I'm using my hi rez laptop today?


----------



## Holowlegs

> You sir are definitely BANNED from entering the raffle!


 
  
 I will try and keep my hand down if my numbers come in, or maybe pay out bigger bribes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 As for the white bird it really is a lovely amp, I may let you have a listen, but it may cost you how are you ticket picking skills these days, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously Andy looks like you are collecting a very fine collection off prizes, well done to all.
  
 Cheers Frank


----------



## Lobstanovich

This looks like an amazing event. I'm a very new member on here and I'll be doing my darnedest to attend. I'll be travelling from newcastle, quite possibly staying locally over night and returning the next day, so there may be a car-share available if I decide to drive, which I probably will. Does one need to reserve a place or simply turn up? Many thanks


----------



## smial1966

Lobstanovich, the fact that you've expressed your intention to attend has you down on the meet attendees list. Welcome to Head-Fi. 




lobstanovich said:


> This looks like an amazing event. I'm a very new member on here and I'll be doing my darnedest to attend. I'll be travelling from newcastle, quite possibly staying locally over night and returning the next day, so there may be a car-share available if I decide to drive, which I probably will. Does one need to reserve a place or simply turn up? Many thanks


----------



## Lobstanovich

Thanks smail1966, it really is great to be here. It's a fantastic community and I'm learning a lot. Be nice to put some faces to names in April.


----------



## dill3000

I'll be coming to the meet with some of my gear - looking forward to it now!!


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*RHA AUDIO (a fine British headphone company) have kindly donated their flagship in-ear headphone...*
*the T10i *http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/t10i.html *to the meet raffle. *
  

  
*The stainless steel T10i features a handmade dynamic driver (model 770.1) engineered to reproduce all genres of music with high levels of accuracy and detail. A unique tuning filter system allows for frequency response customisation and patent pending mouldable over-ear hooks ensure a comfortable, noise isolating fit.*
*Incidentally, Iain from RHA will be attending the meet as a fellow audio enthusiast, so do say "Hello" as he'll be travelling down from Scotland. *


----------



## Turrican2

That's a great prize. I bought my wife some rha mha750i for Christmas and she loves them. Although she didn't quite understand why they were being blasted with music on the bedroom drawers for a few days... The joys of burning in. Was worth it though they sound good!


----------



## glassmonkey

There wouldn't happen to be anyone heading over from Hampshire would there? Happy to do a fuel share if so.


----------



## Ra97oR

glassmonkey said:


> There wouldn't happen to be anyone heading over from Hampshire would there? Happy to do a fuel share if so.




I would most likely be going.


----------



## Sceptre

Hi Andy
  
 I have decided on the kit list I'll be bringing.  If anyone sees something in my profile that they would like to see then let me know.
 I can also bring a Cyrus DVD7+ with upgraded DAC's if it helps as an additional source for CD's and DVD Audio discs.
  
 Ultrasone Ed 9 & 10
 ATH ESW10JPN
 Denon D7000
 Senn HD650
 JHA Roxanne and JH13
 Senn IE800
  
 Chord Hugo with coax to DX90
 Sonosax SX-DA2 with toslink to iRiver
 240Gb iMod to Just Audio AHA-120
  
 Three portable rigs that can drive all from IEM's to 300 Ohm headphones.
  
 I must admit that I haven't switched on my Phonitor for many months now. The portable units are just too good!
  
 Bye 4 now
  
 Sceptre


----------



## Ra97oR

Just got my W3000ANV today, if I can make it, the W3000ANV will be coming along as well.


----------



## pedalhead

sceptre said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I have decided on the kit list I'll be bringing.  If anyone sees something in my profile that they would like to see then let me know.
> I can also bring a Cyrus DVD7+ with upgraded DAC's if it helps as an additional source for CD's and DVD Audio discs.
> ...


 
  
 Nice one John, cheers for the list.  See you there!


----------



## pedalhead

ra97or said:


> Just got my W3000ANV today, if I can make it, the W3000ANV will be coming along as well.


 
  
 Lovely!  Hope you can make it


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

Definitely make a beeline for John's Sonosax and iRiver combo as it sounds amazing! The rest of his gear isn't too shabby either. 




sceptre said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I have decided on the kit list I'll be bringing.  If anyone sees something in my profile that they would like to see then let me know.
> I can also bring a Cyrus DVD7+ with upgraded DAC's if it helps as an additional source for CD's and DVD Audio discs.
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*As it's Friday I'll be posting 2 raffle updates today, both of which have already been discussed in the thread and are really nice prizes.*
  
*The Lambert Company - `Play It By Ear' - *http://www.lambert.co.nz/
  

  
*A sublime Headphone amplifier, "Play It By Ear" utilizes a dual triode Russian built vacuum tube for the input section, and features single ended Class A Mosfet output to drive the headphones. Simple, direct, and clean. Powered by a 19 volt low noise wall socket power unit, this headphone amplifier easily drives difficult loads. It comes supplied with the power unit, a pair of "Little Links" interconnects, and a mini jack to 1/4 inch headphone socket adaptor.*

  
*Next raffle update this evening... *


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Looks like you can count on me attending also, long trek but have a pass for a few days out combined with work, so will probably be staying at Travel lodge thursday to sat, possibly even wednesday depending on work on thursday. Let me know if you want me to bring anything


----------



## ClassicalViola

Hi guys. I'm interested in attending the meet! It would be my first so I hope I'll be able to make it. Do we need to register somewhere or do we just turn up on 25th April?


----------



## pedalhead

classicalviola said:


> Hi guys. I'm interested in attending the meet! It would be my first so I hope I'll be able to make it. Do we need to register somewhere or do we just turn up on 25th April?


 
  
 Just posting on this thread is fine.  Glad you can make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  If you'll be bringing anything along, feel free to post here or send me a PM with the details.  Cheers!


----------



## pedalhead

nic rhodes said:


> Looks like you can count on me attending also, long trek but have a pass for a few days out combined with work, so will probably be staying at Travel lodge thursday to sat, possibly even wednesday depending on work on thursday. Let me know if you want me to bring anything


 
  
 Good to have you on board, Nic!


----------



## Holowlegs

Andy
  
 Just read a review on the The Lambert Company - _`Play It By Ear, and this will be a great prize for someone._


----------



## pedalhead

*Co-sponsor update!*
  
*Criterion Audio have confirmed they will be bringing the Abyss AB-1266 for demo at the show.  Not only that, but these monsters deserve the best amplification and will be paired with the brand new Moon 430HA amp.  A proper slice of Summit-Fi for UK Head-Fiers to play with *





 .


----------



## Nic Rhodes

are these both going into the raffle also at the end?


----------



## pedalhead

nic rhodes said:


> are these both going into the raffle also at the end?


 
  
 Ha! If they are, then I'm rigging it


----------



## smial1966

*YES!!! *
  
*But only if you purchase the `Golden Ticket' priced £10,000 that guarantees winning them. *
  
 Quote:


nic rhodes said:


> are these both going into the raffle also at the end?


----------



## OK-Guy

golden tickets What... this is Head-Fi, bollox to it I'll take five...


----------



## benjitb

These prizes look astonishing, i'm definitely keeping the date open if only for the raffle ! (And to meet everone of course...)
  
 It'll have to be the train for me unless anyone is going from London for the day and want to petrol share.
  
 Just recieved some AKG K612 Pro's today, as long as i like them, they'll be coming should i make it.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*Really nicely conceived and executed Kickstarter project that delivered on time without innumerable perk upgrades and buggy functionality. Very aesthetically pleasing too... *
  


*... it's the PS Audio `Sprout'.  *http://www.psaudio.com/products/sprout/
  
_*Main features:*_
*Passive EQ moving magnet phono preamplifier*
*High resolution digital audio*
*Power amplifier*
*Built in Bluetooth receiver*
*Line level output*
*Discrete zero impedance headphone amp *
  
*Check out the website link above for additional info, specifications and so on.*
  
*There's also a natty red power cord included! *


----------



## smial1966

*How about this classic for the meet theme tune?*


----------



## pedalhead

Don't stop us now, but here's another...
  
*Co-Sponsor Update*
  
*Criterion Audio have arranged for Audeze's UK distributor to be present at the meet.  Between them, they intend to have EVERY current Audeze variant available for us to demo - hopefully including their new Deckard DAC/amp and EL-8 headphones just announced at CES!  Not only that, but they'll also be bringing a selection of Astell and Kern kit as well!*
  
  
 [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]
[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]


----------



## Acapella11

Wow cool, looking more forward every day


----------



## pedalhead

acapella11 said:


> Wow cool, looking more forward every day


 
  
 Me too! Forgot to add in my previous announcement that the UK Audeze guys will also be bringing along some Astell and Kern gear to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  (I've updated the post)


----------



## benjitb

Going to add the thread link in my UK HP test thread ok guys?


----------



## pedalhead

benjitb said:


> Going to add the thread link in my UK HP test thread ok guys?




Sounds great, cheers


----------



## smial1966

Thanks very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


benjitb said:


> Going to add the thread link in my UK HP test thread ok guys?


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*The meet raffle is now only open to registered members of Head-Fi and their guests. *
  
*There'll be another prize update tomorrow. *


----------



## UprightMan

Now am confused.. when are raffle tix on sale and how else is someone going to know about the meet up except Head-fi?


----------



## smial1966

Apologies for any confusion caused by my post. To clarify, raffle tickets are only on sale at the meet and to registered members of Head-Fi, as it is possible to peruse this website as a 'guest' and not register as a member. 




uprightman said:


> Now am confused.. when are raffle tix on sale and how else is someone going to know about the meet up except Head-fi?


----------



## ClassicalViola

smial1966 said:


> Apologies for any confusion caused by my post. To clarify, raffle tickets are only on sale at the meet and to registered members of Head-Fi, as it is possible to peruse this website as a 'guest' and not register as a member.


 
 So how do we prove that we are registered members when we arrive at the meet? Do we mention our Head-Fi usernames?


----------



## smial1966

We will compile a definitive list of meet attendees a week or so before the event and refer to this on the day, crossing names off as they enter and handing out name badges. It's necessary to have an accurate indication of who is attending for catering purposes. 




classicalviola said:


> So how do we prove that we are registered members when we arrive at the meet? Do we mention our Head-Fi usernames?


----------



## pedalhead

Tyll Hertsens just posted an interesting chat with Skylar Gray (Audioquest Nighthawk designer) from CES. An excellent insight into the technology behind these new headphones.  Remember, not only can you listen to them at the meet, you also have the chance to WIN a pair


----------



## bigjim

Hi Everyone, 
  
 I found out about this over on Avforums, which was really great as I had been hoping to attend a UK meet, everything I buy is based on user opinions so it will be fantastic to be able to listen first hand.
  
 Im based in Chichester so ill bring the family and they can go out shopping and sightseeing. 
  
 I will be bringing the following: Arcam rPAC, Ibasso D Zero MK2, Hifiman RE-400's and Sennheiser Amperiors, oh and ill bring my modded SR-80i's should anyone want to partake. 
  
 Looking forward to it already, 
 James.
  
 Just a thought, will people also please bring along any Android tablets / phones, as I am sure DanBa over on the Android USB thread would welcome any findings made with regards compatibility.


----------



## benjitb

bigjim said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found out about this over on Avforums, which was really great as I had been hoping to attend a UK meet, everything I buy is based on user opinions so it will be fantastic to be able to listen first hand.
> 
> ...


 
 Wouldn't be my thread in AV that led you here BigJim?


----------



## pedalhead

bigjim said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found out about this over on Avforums, which was really great as I had been hoping to attend a UK meet, everything I buy is based on user opinions so it will be fantastic to be able to listen first hand.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great to have you on board James, and thanks for listing your kit...I'll add it to the master kit list.  I guess my AVForums thread is working then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I'm sure there'll be some Android devices there...I'll be bringing my LG G2 and HP Touchpad running CM for starters.


----------



## bigjim

benjitb said:


> Wouldn't be my thread in AV that led you here BigJim?


 
 It was a thread by Shokabuku? If thats you on Avforums. 
  
 James.


----------



## pedalhead

bigjim said:


> It was a thread by Shokabuku? If thats you on Avforums.
> 
> James.


 
  
 That's me


----------



## Nic Rhodes

learn some new every day


----------



## pedalhead

nic rhodes said:


> learn some new every day


 
  
 I recognize your name from the AV Forums Nic, although I haven't spent much time on there since my fairly epic Bat Barn build thread/video in 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nic Rhodes

you and me both, rarely post there nowdays but occasionally read stuff.


----------



## pedalhead

The new forum software on AVForums is doing my head in.  Can't see me going back on a regular basis.


----------



## Dickymint

Oh super, an event in the UK! I will try and get there, though it is my dads 98th birthday and I may need to go to Ireland instead! Personally, I hope there will be more of these events, Hi-fi shows were great years ago but no one seems interested these days! And an event for portable gear, dreamy.... Better get the bib out, i may be drooling all day!
  
 Dickymint.


----------



## pedalhead

dickymint said:


> Oh super, an event in the UK! I will try and get there, though it is my dads 98th birthday and I may need to go to Ireland instead! Personally, I hope there will be more of these events, Hi-fi shows were great years ago but no one seems interested these days! And an event for portable gear, dreamy.... Better get the bib out, i may be drooling all day!
> 
> Dickymint.


 
  
 Nice one mate.  Hope you're able to make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NattyE

Is there a limit to how many people can come? It's a long way to come from Cornwall


----------



## smial1966

The venue capacity is 200 at any one time and we're nowhere near this number at the moment. Next week we'll start compiling an attendees meet list and post it here so that folks can ensure that they're on it. The definitive meet list won't be finalised until a few days before the event, as invariably people drop out and/or want to add a guest. 




nattye said:


> Is there a limit to how many people can come? It's a long way to come from Cornwall


----------



## Mattyhew

Hey, its me again, looking forward to coming to this meet last years (2013) was fantastic 
  
 Just wondering if anyone is travelling from/by nottingham and would be willing to give me a lift, naturally you would be reimbursed for your troubles.


----------



## Acapella11

Anyone passing by Welwyn Garden City?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

anyone passing Cumbria?


----------



## benjitb

nic rhodes said:


> anyone passing Cumbria?


 


dickymint said:


> Oh super, an event in the UK! I will try and get there, though it is my dads 98th birthday and I may need to go to Ireland instead! Personally, I hope there will be more of these events, Hi-fi shows were great years ago but no one seems interested these days! And an event for portable gear, dreamy.... Better get the bib out, i may be drooling all day!
> 
> Dickymint.


 


benjitb said:


> These prizes look astonishing, i'm definitely keeping the date open if only for the raffle ! (And to meet everone of course...)
> 
> It'll have to be the train for me unless anyone is going from London for the day and want to petrol share.
> 
> Just recieved some AKG K612 Pro's today, as long as i like them, they'll be coming should i make it.


 
 etc...
  
 What we need is a UK Head-Fi dial-a-bus!


----------



## smial1966

This guy might be able to help with transportation, anybody know him?
  

  
 Quote:


benjitb said:


> etc...
> 
> What we need is a UK Head-Fi dial-a-bus!


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 Struggle bus only goes to london/manchester for me


----------



## apmusson

Hi Andy,

I will be coming. I will bring my Nad HP50 headphones and Tera player. Will also think about other stuff too.

Ade


----------



## Toxic Cables

fragmentedgod said:


> Edit:  This was supposed to be a reply directed at Toxic Cables but not seeing anything here to make that explicit .
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry, not been checking in as often.
  
 We make nearly any cable including the one's you want, please PM me.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update (part 1)*
  
*Subject to colour confirmation (seems an odd thing to write but all will be reviled revealed soon) we'll be receiving a splendiferous raffle prize donation. **I'm not giving too much away by posting these teaser photo's - please no Google image tracking!*
  
  

  
  
*This is a really nice piece of kit and will be available to demo at the meet prior to it's inclusion in the raffle. **Reckon that this is potentially the star prize. But whatever could it be?!?*


----------



## alvin sawdust

Would it be a Lab 12 HPA by any chance?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

Travel lodge booked for friday and saturday nights.


----------



## smial1966

Good man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


nic rhodes said:


> Travel lodge booked for friday and saturday nights.


----------



## smial1966

Very perceptive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


alvin sawdust said:


> Would it be a Lab 12 HPA by any chance?


----------



## pedalhead

nic rhodes said:


> Travel lodge booked for friday and saturday nights.


 
  
 Nice one Nic


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update (part 2)*
  
*Guessed correctly by Alvin Sawdust, we have a Lab 12 HPA - *http://www.lab12.gr/hpa *- OTL Tube Headphone Amplifier with DAC and Preamplifier Output as our star raffle prize.*
  
*This excellent prize comes with one caveat, the colour, which is bound to polarise opinion. So here it is folks...*
  

  
*...if Tango (orange fizzy soft drink) made audio equipment! *
  
*So what do you think of the colour?!? I kinda like it. *


----------



## pedalhead

Personally, I love the colour, but then I also resprayed a top of the line mountain bike of mine kawasaki green so I'm not entirely known for my good taste


----------



## smial1966

Competition time:

The Lab 12 HPA mentioned above has very distinctive paintwork which is primarily used as an automotive colour. So the competition is simple, name the car manufacturer and model that utilises this colour. Prize is yet to be determined but will be worth at least £100. I've been informed of the correct answer and wil judge submissions accordingly. First correct answer wins. 

So for example...

ROLLS ROYCE - SILVER SHADOW.


----------



## pedalhead

Oh I think I know this one...but I'll keep schtum


----------



## smial1966

Your discretion is appreciated, especially as I told you the answer! 




pedalhead said:


> Oh I think I know this one...but I'll keep schtum


----------



## esuhgb

Am guessing mclaren f1?


----------



## smial1966

Inspired guess, but nope. 




esuhgb said:


> Am guessing mclaren f1?


----------



## naimless

KTM crossbow?


----------



## smial1966

Nice answer, but no. 




naimless said:


> KTM crossbow?


----------



## ejong7

Looks like the General Lee from the Dukes of Hazard. So a 69 Dodge Charger - Orange?


----------



## ejong7

oh and manufacturer. Think its a Chrysler.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Maclaren 12C?


----------



## alvin sawdust

I think the colour is great.


----------



## Turrican2

lamborghini aventador


----------



## tjw321

BMW M3?


----------



## NattyE

Ariel Nomad?
Also, anyone travelling from Cornwall/Devon?


----------



## smial1966

*Good guesses guys, but a little too exotic, think of a more prosaic car manufacturer. *
  
*Competition (only open to UK & E.U. residents) prize*
  

  
*The Koss SP330 - *http://www.koss.com/en/products/headphones/on-ear-headphones/SP330__SP330
  
*I had a quick listen and they sound great. Ideal portables for travelling, commuting and casual listening.  *


----------



## UprightMan

ford focus maybe...


----------



## alvin sawdust

Ford Focus
  
 Edit: been beaten to it.


----------



## smial1966

*Winner!  PM coming your way. *




*  *
  
 Quote:


uprightman said:


> ford focus maybe...


----------



## smial1966

*You guys are far too sharp for my competition questions.  *





  *I'll have to cogitate on the next conundrum to set...*


----------



## tjw321

smial1966 said:


>


 
 So, these guys are being a bit "economical with the truth"
  
http://www.monoandstereo.com/2013/11/lab12-hpa-preamplifier-usb-dac-and.html
  
 Not surprising as they spelt "Lamborgini" (sic) wrong...


----------



## smial1966

Good spot. There might be a Lamborghini orange HPA about too, but I was informed that the paint is definitely Ford Focus ST Orange. 
  
 Quote:


tjw321 said:


> So, these guys are being a bit "economical with the truth"
> 
> http://www.monoandstereo.com/2013/11/lab12-hpa-preamplifier-usb-dac-and.html
> 
> Not surprising as they spelt "Lamborgini" (sic) wrong...


----------



## tjw321

smial1966 said:


>


 
 I definitely trust your source more


----------



## Turrican2

turrican2 said:


> lamborghini aventador


  

 Quote:


smial1966 said:


> Good spot. There might be a Lamborghini orange HPA about too, but I was informed that the paint is definitely Ford Focus ST Orange.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe they share paint suppliers?


----------



## smial1966

Could be. Bet Lamborghini charge considerably more for ostensibly the same paint colour than Ford do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> Maybe they share paint suppliers?


----------



## UprightMan

smial1966 said:


> *Winner!  PM coming your way. *
> 
> 
> 
> * *


 
 wow - thanks!


----------



## glassmonkey

If anybody is wondering about transportation from Oxford, Megabus does £1 tickets (one-way) between Oxford and Cambridge. I'm coming from Southampton, but that might be how I get to the meet (only takes 6 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Train to Oxford, bus to Cambridge. Unless somebody wants company and is driving through Southampton; fuel compensation qualifies of course.


----------



## smial1966

Your dedication and perseverance is appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> If anybody is wondering about transportation from Oxford, Megabus does £1 tickets (one-way) between Oxford and Cambridge. I'm coming from Southampton, but that might be how I get to the meet (only takes 6 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

*Is anyone here Vintage-curious? *
  
 One of the coolest threads on Head-Fi has to be the vintage receiver thread... http://www.head-fi.org/t/537704/calling-all-vintage-integrated-receiver-owners, all 900+ pages of it!.  There are some people (including respected Head-Fi member Skylab) who reckon the best 1970s amps can match and even surpass the quality of high-end modern dedicated headphone amps.
  
 Well, if you're curious to hear what all the fuss is about, I'll be bringing a couple of classics to the meet - the lovely Luxman SQ507X and a TOTL Monster Receiver, the R-1120. 
  
 Be careful with that volume knob!


----------



## smial1966

Which one are you donating to the raffle?  




pedalhead said:


> *Is anyone here Vintage-curious?*
> 
> One of the coolest threads on Head-Fi has to be the vintage receiver thread... http://www.head-fi.org/t/537704/calling-all-vintage-integrated-receiver-owners, all 900+ pages of it!.  There are some people (including respected Head-Fi member Skylab) who reckon the best 1970s amps can match and even surpass the quality of high-end modern dedicated headphone amps.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Which one are you donating to the raffle?


----------



## smial1966

Just kidding! 

It will be interesting to see whether the amplifier or receiver has the "better" headphone out. Presumably there shouldn't be much audible difference between them? Lovely old gear. 




pedalhead said:


> :eek:


----------



## pedalhead

Yep, I'm thinking the differences may just come down to how healthy each one is.  Can't wait


----------



## walakalulu

Is anyone bringing Stax 009s with a fancy headamp ie not a Stax amp?


----------



## glassmonkey

Jiminy, I went to book the with Travelodge last night and there was a room, but had trouble with their checkout. I go to book today, and there is nothing left there. Somebody swooped in and got the room. Oh well, maybe I'll stay somewhere nicer. Fees for internet access? What age are you in Travelodge, 1996?
  
 To repeat, no double rooms left at Travelodge - Lolford.


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> Jiminy, I went to book the with Travelodge last night and there was a room, but had trouble with their checkout. I go to book today, and there is nothing left there. Somebody swooped in and got the room. Oh well, maybe I'll stay somewhere nicer. Fees for internet access? What age are you in Travelodge, 1996?
> 
> To repeat, no double rooms left at Travelodge - Lolford.


 
  
 I just checked and it's showing rooms as available for both the 24th and 25th April.  
  
 When I booked, I did also have trouble with their website. One issue was that sometimes it reset the date of the booking to the current day...it's worth checking that isn't what you're seeing.


----------



## TheAttorney

walakalulu said:


> Is anyone bringing Stax 009s with a fancy headamp ie not a Stax amp?


 
  
 I don't know for sure if I can make the date, but if I can I'll be bringing my BHSE and SR009 and SR007 Mk1.
  
 And if I can make the date, then I could give someone a lift en route (broadly Cirencester - Oxford - Milton Keynes - Bar Hill)


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> I just checked and it's showing rooms as available for both the 24th and 25th April.
> 
> When I booked, I did also have trouble with their website. One issue was that sometimes it reset the date of the booking to the current day...it's worth checking that isn't what you're seeing.


 
 The dates were right and I checked twice. However, I went back and ticked the accessible room box, found and booked an accessible room for the same price. Am I a terrible person for taking a room designed for a disabled person? Booked in now for the 24th-26th.


----------



## smial1966

Just checked Travelodge *Lolworth* - http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/42/Cambridge-Lolworth-hotel - and it shows availability thus:
  
*Check in:   24/04/15    Double room   Flexible rate £48  Saver rate £33*
 Check out: 25/04/15
  
*Check in:   25/04/15     Double room   Flexible rate £62  Saver rate £48*
 Check out: 26/04/15
  
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> Jiminy, I went to book the with Travelodge last night and there was a room, but had trouble with their checkout. I go to book today, and there is nothing left there. Somebody swooped in and got the room. Oh well, maybe I'll stay somewhere nicer. Fees for internet access? What age are you in Travelodge, 1996?
> 
> To repeat, no double rooms left at Travelodge - Lolford.


----------



## smial1966

Don't sweat about the accessible room thing, as I'm a wheelchair user and know from experience that the Travelodge "accessible rooms" just have a few hand rails near the toilet and are ground floor rooms, so they're hardly fully adapted and you're not really depriving a disabled person of anything much by booking one. 
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> The dates were right and I checked twice. However, I went back and ticked the accessible room box, found and booked an accessible room for the same price. Am I a terrible person for taking a room designed for a disabled person? Booked in now for the 24th-26th.


----------



## smial1966

*Should have a nice raffle prize update this weekend so stay tuned... *


----------



## pedalhead

theattorney said:


> I don't know for sure if I can make the date, but if I can I'll be bringing my BHSE and SR009 and SR007 Mk1.
> 
> And if I can make the date, then I could give someone a lift en route (broadly Cirencester - Oxford - Milton Keynes - Bar Hill)


 
  
 Well I'll rather like to put those goodies on the meet kit list!  What can we do to persuade you to make it?


----------



## smial1966

How about a head to head between the BHSE and Wells Audio Headtrip? Same source, cables and headphones, just the two different amplifiers in a battle of the Titans! 




pedalhead said:


> Well I'll rather like to put those goodies on the meet kit list!  What can we do to persuade you to make it?


----------



## Mattyhew

I noticed people are brining a few Woo amps, does anyone have a WA7 or are any of the other Woo amps comparable? Want to try one out with my TH900s,
  
 Also, regarding getting a lift, if anyone is going past a town/city and has a spot for me that would help as cambridge isnt on my rail line and so would make my journey simpler, dont worry if not ill still make it 
  
 EDIT: My Address (Nottingham, NG125LQ)


----------



## LFC_SL

If anyone is able to offer a lift from inside the m25 I can go and talk about petrol money. Think some of my toys are not on the list. 

Anyone not staying overnight that is. Drive to and back on the day...


----------



## smial1966

Can folks requesting a car share/lift specify approximately where they live, e.g. Woolwich, as it gives other car drivers a better indication of whether offering you a lift is feasible or not. 

Thanks. 




lfc_sl said:


> If anyone is able to offer a lift from inside the m25 I can go and talk about petrol money. Think some of my toys are not on the list.
> 
> Anyone not staying overnight that is. Drive to and back on the day...


----------



## Acapella11

Alright, I am on the A1, Welwyn Garden City, reasonably close to North London but neither on the M25 not M11. I was planning to take the train but it would limit what I can bring to contribute to the meet.


----------



## KT66

Anyone else going to the Metropolis event in Chiswick tomorrow?


----------



## ejong7

Went to it today. Things that I think you shouldn't miss:
  
 JH Audio Laylas/Angie (under the A&K banner) (to me best in show)
 Audeze EL-8 (if you wanna know what all the fuss is all about)
 Geek Pulse/LPS combo (if you wanna know what u back)


----------



## KT66

Thanks Corate, was there parking ?


----------



## TokenGesture

The EL8 is there? You just made my mind up to go


----------



## Duncan

Haha, with all the gear going, guess I'd better save some cash... My OLED TV can wait!! :evil:

smial1966 Just want to check, do the C5 buses have audio announcements as to the stops, how would I / we know which is the apple trees stop? (ironically, going to Cambridge today on the X5)


----------



## smial1966

@Duncan - sorry I have no idea as I live 50 miles away from Cambridge. Suggest contacting - http://www.stagecoachbus.com/customerservices.aspx - to find out. 
  
 Quote:


duncan said:


> Haha, with all the gear going, guess I'd better save some cash... My OLED TV can wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*There'll be another competition on Sunday to win something rather nice. Just got to think up a fiendishly difficult question... *


----------



## MayorDomino

Interested in this, if i come ill bring AKG551, logitech UE6000 and Topping NX1.


----------



## TheAttorney

pedalhead said:


> Well I'll rather like to put those goodies on the meet kit list!  What can we do to persuade you to make it?


 
  
 Hmm... let me see... how about booking a Master Class by the entire cast of Strictly's female professional dancers?
 Yep, that should do it.
  
 On reflection, that could be rather tricky to arrange, even with Andy's impressive organisational skills (no harm in trying though).
 So a repeat loan of Andy's Audio Note CDP would be nice.
  
 I'm shortly to acquire the iFi DSD Micro for portable use, but I've yet to determine if that will be man enough for the job, so I'd like to have a known quantity source as back up.


----------



## MarkyMark

Hi all

May possibly be able to make this date. If so would come by train and stay at local Travelodge on Fri night. Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get to Travelodge i.e. is there a nearby bus service and how far the meet venue is from Travelodge?

Gear I could bring..

Benchmark DAC1, M2tech hiface, computer
HD800 and Cardas single ended cable
Lehmann BCL
Etymotic ER4P/S

Cheers..


----------



## musicday

Haya,
I will bring my Tera player Stealth Edition with Korta Koss Pro modified by me and Lotoo Paw Gold when i get my hands on.
Will be leaving from East Croydon train station.
See you all there,
Musicday


----------



## LFC_SL

smial1966 said:


> Can folks requesting a car share/lift specify approximately where they live, e.g. Woolwich, as it gives other car drivers a better indication of whether offering you a lift is feasible or not.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Southwest Zone 4 but no problem joining up given the density of rail and underground connections within London. Quite relaxed though, i knew East Anglia would be difficult. There is always next time.


----------



## naimless

Finally made up my mind to come along,don't know why I've been hesitating,I enjoyed last years first meet and this one seems to be just as good plus there is that tempting raffle pauses to wipe away drool,So I'll probably be driving up from Essex nr the M25 via the M11 so if anyone wants a lift and contributes to the petrol cost they cam pm me.Dont know yet what gear I will bring but if anyone see's something in my profile that they would like me to bring let me know.


----------



## pedalhead

naimless said:


> Finally made up my mind to come along,don't know why I've been hesitating,I enjoyed last years first meet and this one seems to be just as good plus there is that tempting raffle pauses to wipe away drool,So I'll probably be driving up from Essex nr the M25 via the M11 so if anyone wants a lift and contributes to the petrol cost they cam pm me.Dont know yet what gear I will bring but if anyone see's something in my profile that they would like me to bring let me know.


 
  
 Glad you're coming along! Personally, I'd love to hear the Oppo so if you're able to bring that along it'd be great. Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Acapella11

naimless said:


> Finally made up my mind to come along,don't know why I've been hesitating,I enjoyed last years first meet and this one seems to be just as good plus there is that tempting raffle pauses to wipe away drool,So I'll probably be driving up from Essex nr the M25 via the M11 so if anyone wants a lift and contributes to the petrol cost they cam pm me.Dont know yet what gear I will bring but if anyone see's something in my profile that they would like me to bring let me know.


 

 Hi Naimless, actually I would be interested hearing your Icon Audio HP8 mk2 tube amp =)


----------



## naimless

pedalhead said:


> Glad you're coming along! Personally, I'd love to hear the Oppo so if you're able to bring that along it'd be great. Cheers  .





pedalhead said:


> Glad you're coming along! Personally, I'd love to hear the Oppo so if you're able to bring that along it'd be great. Cheers  .




No problem I can bring both if you supply a source otherwise you'll have to make do with my iPhone.


----------



## Mattyhew

naimless said:


> No problem I can bring both if you supply a source otherwise you'll have to make do with my iPhone.


 
 Ill second the Oppo, been wanting to try one out for a while.


----------



## benjitb

Will your Oppo stand look anything like this !?   (Pic from:http://www.head-fi.org/t/737787/oppo-to-reveal-pm-3-planar-magnetic-headphones-and-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-at-rmaf)


----------



## naimless

I wish....


----------



## smial1966

*Apologies, but this announcement will be delayed for a couple of days.*
  
 Quote:


smial1966 said:


> *There'll be another competition on Sunday to win something rather nice. Just got to think up a fiendishly difficult question... *


----------



## smial1966

I'll don my Lederhosen and jig about seductively if it helps?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The Audio Note has departed but I can offer you a choice of 3 viable alternatives. A TEAC P500 transport plus an assortment of DACs, a Trigon Recall II CDP, or a diminutive battery powered Japanese CDP that's based on a 47 Labs design.
  
 Quote:


theattorney said:


> Hmm... let me see... how about booking a Master Class by the entire cast of Strictly's female professional dancers?
> Yep, that should do it.
> 
> On reflection, that could be rather tricky to arrange, even with Andy's impressive organisational skills (no harm in trying though).
> ...


----------



## smial1966

The Lolworth Travelodge is actually on the A14 westbound and isn't the easiest place to walk to from the meet venue. As the crow fly's it's about a mile, as there's a pedestrian route through the housing estate behind the recreation ground which the hall is in.
  
 There is a bus route that will take you 75% of the way from the hall to the Travelodge:   
  







Walk to near The Spinney
About 6 mins
near The Spinney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Citi 5Bus towards Cambridge
 09:35–09:37 (2 mins, 5 stops) Service run by Stagecoach in the Fens

near Saxon Way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Walk to Cambridge, Cambridgeshire CB23 8DR, UK

  
 I reckon that your best bet is to ask for a lift from a meet attendee staying at the Travelodge. 
  
 Quote:


markymark said:


> Hi all
> 
> May possibly be able to make this date. If so would come by train and stay at local Travelodge on Fri night. Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get to Travelodge i.e. is there a nearby bus service and how far the meet venue is from Travelodge?
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoga

Dang, flying to Switzerland that weekend, would have most certainly attended. Have fun :¬)


----------



## MarkyMark

Thanks for the heads up Smial1966
  





.
  
 At the moment I'm not sure I can attend 'cos there is a strong possibility I have to work that weekend (I work in IT) but am nevertheless keeping my fingers crossed. I haven't been to a meet since Manchester 2009 so it's been a while!
  
 If I can come, then like you say I could probably snag a lift from someone at the Travelodge. Or alternatively just come up on the day, although it will be a very early start (I'm based in Walton-on-Thames).
  
 In terms of getting from Cambridge station to the Travelodge, do you know if I can I get most of the way by bus (I noticed it's 7 miles away from the station so preferring not to pay 15-20 quid for a taxi)?
  
 Cheers
 Mark


----------



## Mattyhew

markymark said:


> Thanks for the heads up Smial1966
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IIRC You can get a bus from Cambridge to about 5 mins from the venue, not sure about the travelodge. (this was back in sept 2013)


----------



## smial1966

Below from the Travelodge website - Lolworth - using the 'Directions & Map' tab specifying by bus. Ignore the times as this corresponds to the time of the search. The routes are what you need.

7.1 mi - about 46 mins
 Cambridge, Cambridge, Cambridgeshire CB1 2JW, UK
Walk to Railway Station (Stop 6)
About 2 mins
Railway Station (Stop 6)
Citi 3Bus towards Cambridge
5:15pm–5:26pm (11 mins, 5 stops)
Service run by Stagecoach in Cambridge
opp Christ's College
Citi 5Bus towards Fenstanton
5:31pm–5:51pm (20 mins, 13 stops)
Service run by Stagecoach in the Fens
near Superstore
Walk to Cambridge, Cambridgeshire CB23 8DR, UK
About 8 mins
 Cambridge, Cambridgeshire CB23 8DR, UK




markymark said:


> Thanks for the heads up Smial1966
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Thanks! 




mattyhew said:


> IIRC You can get a bus from Cambridge to about 5 mins from the venue, not sure about the travelodge. (this was back in sept 2013)


----------



## David1961

I recently got a pair of SR-003mk2 in-Earspeakers to use with my BHSE / K-01, and I have to say I think they sound amazing, not as open sounding as the 009's, but for what they cost they are a bargain. (IMO)

In the list of the amps going to the Cambridge meeting in April, I saw there's a KGST, so I think I'll bring the 003mk2's to try out with that amp assuming it would be OK with the KGST owner.


----------



## pedalhead

david1961 said:


> I recently got a pair of SR-003mk2 in-Earspeakers to use with my BHSE / K-01, and I have to say I think they sound amazing, not as open sounding as the 009's, but for what they cost they are a bargain. (IMO)
> 
> In the list of the amps going to the Cambridge meeting in April, I saw there's a KGST, so I think I'll bring the 003mk2's to try out with that amp assuming it would be OK with the KGST owner.


 
  
 "headinclouds" (Geoff) is bringing the KGST.


----------



## David1961

pedalhead said:


> "headinclouds" (Geoff) is bringing the KGST.




I had a feeling it was Geoff bringing the KGST because I've heard astrostar59's KGSSHV which was built by Geoff, and Julian ( astrostar59 ) told me Geoff was starting to build KGST's, but I didn't know for sure it was Geoff bringing his KGST to the meeting.


----------



## smial1966

There'll definitely be a raffle prize update tomorrow folks.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update:*
  
*wyred4sound have kindly donated a uDAC-HD -  *https://wyred4sound.com/products/dacs/%C2%B5dac-hd *- a nifty little Digital-to-Analog converter & Headphone amp. Product blurb below. *
  

  
*No matter how you choose to use the uDAC HD, you’ll be amazed how such a small package can deliver such a great sound. The building block is the the amazing Sabre DAC, a chip that’s derived from the same platform as the industry-standard ESS9018 found in our flagship DAC-2 series. The ESS patented Hyperstream™ and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator technology guarantees a jitter-free digital signal and remarkable sound from any source.*
*As a fully portable unit, the uDAC HD’s headphone stage allows for high-quality music reproduction when powered through your computer’s USB port. When plugged-in with the unit’s DC power converter, the uDAC HD automatically becomes a superior performing Class A headphone amp. *
  
*Do click on the link above and check out the product specifications and online reviews. *
*Thanks to Item Audio for supplying the unit as a UK wyred4sound retailer.*


----------



## smial1966

A couple of techno literate meet attendees have enquired whether wifi is available at the venue as their music is stored in the cloud. As this means nothing to me, my tech expert (17 year old nephew) has informed me that BT has two 'Hotspots' in Bar Hill and that the venue is covered. So wifi is available to purchase by the hour/day via BT here - 

https://my.btwifi.com/selfcare/purchase/chooseProduct.htm;jsessionid=93D91A1D1127D938DD506BBDDA580CFE

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


> A couple of techno literate meet attendees have enquired whether wifi is available at the venue as their music is stored in the cloud. As this means nothing to me, my tech expert (17 year old nephew) has informed me that BT has two 'Hotspots' in Bar Hill and that the venue is covered. So wifi is available to purchase by the hour/day via BT here -
> 
> https://my.btwifi.com/selfcare/purchase/chooseProduct.htm;jsessionid=93D91A1D1127D938DD506BBDDA580CFE
> 
> ...


 
  
 Or if anyone is a BT Customer their login should work (thats how their policy used to be).


----------



## smial1966

Good point young man. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> Or if anyone is a BT Customer their login should work (thats how their policy used to be).


----------



## Antopipac

I will certainly try to attend,
If i can i will bring some low to mid fi gear ie b&w p5 series 2...goldring dr150...beyerdynamic dt1350 facelift.
All geared towards portable use.
Sources would include ipad 3 and htc m7 phone,spotify and i tunes library.
Im hoping to get the hifiman he400i next week (if i can persuade my wife they will enrich my life to the point she feels the benefit!)
If I have them I will certainly bring them!
It sounds like there is some fantastic gear expected at this event (which Im very much looking forward to sampling btw)
But I thought I d lower the tone lol with some cheaper mass market stuff!
Hope I can get a hotel booked otherwise Ill have to get the 1984 mitsubishi camper van out!:mad:


----------



## smial1966

@Antopipac
 Lolworth travelodge (nearest to meet venue) is showing availability - check-in Saturday 25th April - of a Family room for £71 (Flexible rate) and £59 (Saver rate) 
 Swavesey travelodge (1.3 miles from Lolworth) is showing availability - date as above  - of a Double room for £51 (Flexible rate) and £35 (Saver rate)
  
 Above availability/prices correct at 09:35 - 08/02/15. 
  
  
 Quote:


antopipac said:


> I will certainly try to attend,
> If i can i will bring some low to mid fi gear ie b&w p5 series 2...goldring dr150...beyerdynamic dt1350 facelift.
> All geared towards portable use.
> Sources would include ipad 3 and htc m7 phone,spotify and i tunes library.
> ...


----------



## David1961

As well as bringing my SR-003mk2's to the Cambridge meeting which I hope to try out with the KGST, I think I'll also bring my 009's.
  
 AFAIK my 009 has a different headband to anyone else's 009, which is why I want to try it out with the KGST rather than the 009 that's on the list.
 I'd also like to hear how those two Earspeaker's of mine sound with the KGST, and how that amp drives them compared to my BHSE, although I would think the source will be different, which I believe is the most important piece in an audio system.
  
  
  
 Because I like taking photo's, here's a photo of my 003 and 009 together.


----------



## smial1966

*Sponsorship update:*
  
*Due to escalating meet costs and the fact that we know how much you guys like a free lunch!  *





  *RHA Audio *http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/ *have kindly agreed to join us as an official co-sponsor. RHA make a neat range of innovative IEM which utilise proprietary technologies and robust materials. The IEM sound darned good and their prices are very competitive too. *
  
*Iain Smith will be manning their meet table(s) and will have the complete RHA product range for sale. There'll be a juicy meet discount (amount TBC) available on the day to IEM purchasers. Plus there'll also be a take-home discount code for those that forget their wallet! *
  
*Cheers,*
*Andy. *


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


> *Sponsorship update:*
> 
> *Due to escalating meet costs and the fact that we know how much you guys like a free lunch!  *
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very Interesting, I recommended the 750s to a friend and he says he loves them so I cant wait to try them myself and see how they compare to the rest of the range.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm - Only space to take one headphone with me - toying with taking the Sony SA5000 rather than the Denon D7100... - found some real love for the SA5K out of the Hugo...

Haha, that - or just buy a bigger backpack


----------



## Antopipac

Hi thankyou kindly for the info..I will be there even if i have to drive down on the day!


----------



## RHA Team

smial1966 said:


> *Sponsorship update:*
> 
> *Due to escalating meet costs and the fact that we know how much you guys like a free lunch!  *
> 
> ...


 
  
 Morning everyone! 
  
 Glad I can finally post in this thread officially, been looking forward to the meet for a while, so it's cool that we've been invited to help sponsor the event. We'll have an update shortly on what we'll have available and discounts - will post in the thread as soon as its confirmed!


----------



## pedalhead

rha team said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Glad I can finally post in this thread officially, been looking forward to the meet for a while, so it's cool that we've been invited to help sponsor the event. We'll have an update shortly on what we'll have available and discounts - will post in the thread as soon as its confirmed!


 
  
 Thanks Iain.  Great to have you on board!


----------



## smial1966

*There'll be another thread competition starting tomorrow on Thursday to win a pair of headphones. Just got to think of a devious question...  *


----------



## UprightMan

Hi all - I was the lucky winner of the Koss SP330's and was asked to write a few words about them so here goes!
  
 Other cans owned - Hifiman 400i, Mad Dog Pro's, Senn Amperior, Sony Eggo MDR-D66, AKG K51BLE, Senn HD201.  I used my HTC One M8 (only) as source as these are clearly meant for portable use and really only compared them against the Amperiors, Egggos and AKG's as well. 
  
*Build/Style/Fit *- _Much _stronger then you would assume with small size.  Metal hinges and solid robust feel.  Ear cubs turn 90 degrees to fit into portable case that comes with them making them very portable, though case is larger than it needs to be.  3.5mm Detachable cord which is always a good thing (though cord that came with it is a bit flimsy feeling, easily rectified my V-moda cord which fits perfectly).  Fit is a bit unusual for on-ear as the leather cups with memory foam and indent into your ear.  Hard to explain but quite different than amperiors or other on-ears which typically circle surrounding the ear passage, whilst still on the ear.  Unless you have very unusual head size they should fit fine but need to fiddle a bit to get them in the right spot.  The speaker sits right next to ear so it's obvious if you need to adjust and they are comfortable for a few hours for sure (more so than other on-ears I have).
  
*Sound *- Mostly Neutral with slightly increased mids and not as good soundstage as other cans as the speakers sit so close to ears.  Bass was is good, but not bloated and highs clear.  Really a good all rounder but disposed itself more to Electronic genres over guitar genres, though certainly not poor in any (inc classical).  That said_ I _am more disposed to electronic genre's so take that with salt.  My Amperiors I prefer in every way in sound, but Koss's were better then the Eggos or AKG's in every way.  Good, but not loud volume reached on my phone and these do not leak badly at all (the speakers going right into ear helps here).
  
 You get what you pay for and these are priced correctly in my opinion (£95 in UK on Amazon).  If looking for good all round portable on ear at this price range consider these for sure.


----------



## MarkyMark

I'll be able to attend the meet now due to my weekend working being rescheduled  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can bring:
  
 Benchmark DAC1 hooked up to PC via M2Tech Hiface2
 HD800 with Cardas S/E cable
 Lehmann BCL and Van Den Hul First Ultimate I/C's
 Ety ER4P/S
 Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10
  
 Will there be plenty of room for everyone to set up at the venue and what sort of time should I look to arrive?
  
 Was going to do the Travelodge on Friday night but may just come up on the morning itself.
  
 Cheers,
 Mark


----------



## smial1966

There should be room for everybody as the hall is spacious and there are plenty of tables and chairs. 
Please arrive at 10:00 for general admittance.

Cheers,
Andy. 




markymark said:


> I'll be able to attend the meet now due to my weekend working being rescheduled
> 
> Can bring:
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkyMark

Thanks Andy for the clarification.


----------



## pedalhead

*Hi all.  I'll shortly be announcing details of a selection of very interesting after-market modified headphones from a new modder on the scene who will soon be making his services available to all.  His work so far is receiving excellent feedback & I for one am very keen to hear what he can do. Stay tuned!*


----------



## FragmentedGod

Re wifi, if we have good phone reception we have other options as well.  I have a good 4G data plan so if the reception is good some of us at least can use that as a wifi hotspot.  If not we will still have BT but hopefully the phone signal there is good and we can save some money.


----------



## pedalhead

To be safe, I'd personally make every effort to have offline copies of any music you definitely want available. The BT roaming wifi services and 4G coverage from EE/Vodafone aren't the most reliable of things in my experience.


----------



## Turrican2

pedalhead said:


> To be safe, I'd personally make every effort to have offline copies of any music you definitely want available. The BT roaming wifi services and 4G coverage from EE/Vodafone aren't the most reliable of things in my experience.


 
 so no Tidal then


----------



## pedalhead

turrican2 said:


> so no Tidal then


 
  
 haha well I'll be trying Tidal as well, but not betting on it


----------



## Ra97oR

duncan said:


> Hmm - Only space to take one headphone with me - toying with taking the Sony SA5000 rather than the Denon D7100... - found some real love for the SA5K out of the Hugo...
> 
> Haha, that - or just buy a bigger backpack




Don't worry, I will most likely have my SA5K on hand on that day anyway.


----------



## smial1966

You guys do know that we're nowhere near the coast/sea right?!? 




pedalhead said:


> haha well I'll be trying Tidal as well, but not betting on it


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> You guys do know that we're nowhere near the coast/sea right?!?


 
  
 Ha, we'll drag you into the 21st century, Andy...just give us some time


----------



## Mattyhew

pedalhead said:


> haha well I'll be trying Tidal as well, but not betting on it


 
  
 Took a months trail for Qobuz recently, any reason you prefer tidal?


----------



## pedalhead

mattyhew said:


> Took a months trail for Qobuz recently, any reason you prefer tidal?


 
  
 Well, I haven't tried Qobuz yet, but of course I like Tidal for the lossless streaming and I'm happy to support them for that reason alone..for now.  At the risk of taking the thread a little off topic, how do you like Qobuz?


----------



## Mattyhew

pedalhead said:


> Well, I haven't tried Qobuz yet, but of course I like Tidal for the lossless streaming and I'm happy to support them for that reason alone..for now.  At the risk of taking the thread a little off topic, how do you like Qobuz?


 
  
 Comparing it to spotify, which in my opinion is the perfect service if not for the low quality service.
  
 - 9.5/10 of the tracks that i find on spotify. 
 - Web app is a little buggy 
 - Search results/engine are basic
 - Lacks any real tailored music discovering experience besides "qobuz reccomends" which as far as i can tell is generic. 
 - Has "Offline library" but I think will only play at 320kbps MP3, which IMO defeats the purpose.
 - Android app works but again, search is basic.
  
 As it stands i dont think ill re-sub as most of the time I use music streaming is when im at work or out and about when 3G isnt always enough for FLAC and swapping didnt seem that fluid, plus i use IEMs and a phone while sometimes only having 1 ear in so often wont notice the quality.


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks, good info.  I'll sign up for a trial soon & see what it's like compared to Tidal, which is great for sound quality, pretty decent for choice, but suffers from a buggy PC client and horrifically non-gapless playback.


----------



## benjitb

Thought I'd chime in here with all this Tidal talk.

 Anyone else taken the "Tidal High Fidelity" Test? http://test.tidalhifi.com/
  
 I did horribly from my laptop with it's awful soundcard, I used good headphones so felt suitably sheepish.


----------



## pedalhead

benjitb said:


> Thought I'd chime in here with all this Tidal talk.
> 
> Anyone else taken the "Tidal High Fidelity" Test? http://test.tidalhifi.com/
> 
> I did horribly from my laptop with it's awful soundcard, I used good headphones so felt suitably sheepish.


 
  
 hehe yes I did it...got 4/5. Two of them I guessed (one correctly, one not).  The others I thought I could hear some subtle differences. Emphasis on the *subtle*!


----------



## benjitb

pedalhead said:


> hehe yes I did it...got 4/5. Two of them I guessed (one correctly, one not).  The others I thought I could hear some subtle differences. Emphasis on the *subtle*!


 

 I got the first 2 right then failed the rest, i believe boredom was the reason. That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## pedalhead

benjitb said:


> I got the first 2 right then failed the rest, i believe boredom was the reason. That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it.


 
  
 Quite right too .  Actually, I thought Tidal may have made the differences more obvious...kudos to them for not doing that.


----------



## Mattyhew

pedalhead said:


> hehe yes I did it...got 4/5. Two of them I guessed (one correctly, one not).  The others I thought I could hear some subtle differences. Emphasis on the *subtle*!


 
  
 I Find that FLAC comes through on the songs you've heard 100s of times, because its then that you notice the extra details, simply A/B'ing 20 secs worth of a song you've never heard before seems like a poor test. I mean I was only willing to listen to each one through once on either quality.


----------



## pedalhead

mattyhew said:


> I Find that FLAC comes through on the songs you've heard 100s of times, because its then that you notice the extra details, simply A/B'ing 20 secs worth of a song you've never heard before seems like a poor test. I mean I was only willing to listen to each one through once on either quality.


 
  
 Yup, fair point...always better to be hearing familiar tracks.


----------



## smial1966

*Stay tuned for a competition (delayed from Wednesday) later today to win a pair of headphones... *


----------



## Sceptre

Looking forward to the competition later today, but wondered, which car paint schemes should I gen up on?
  
 Loving the varied subjects you are testing us on though !
  
 Regards
  
 Sceptre


----------



## smial1966

Bristol Cars 1952 - 2002.  




sceptre said:


> Looking forward to the competition later today, but wondered, which car paint schemes should I gen up on?
> 
> Loving the varied subjects you are testing us on though !
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


> Bristol Cars 1952 - 2002.


 
  
 What an esoteric subject.
  
 I must confess I had to Google Bristol Cars ^^


----------



## alvin sawdust

My mate's dad has got an old Bristol in his garage that he has never got round to restoring. All aluminium body if I remember correctly.


----------



## pedalhead

Phwwooor...nice pair of Bristols...


----------



## glassmonkey

benjitb said:


> Thought I'd chime in here with all this Tidal talk.
> 
> Anyone else taken the "Tidal High Fidelity" Test? http://test.tidalhifi.com/
> 
> I did horribly from my laptop with it's awful soundcard, I used good headphones so felt suitably sheepish.


 
 I got 4/5 and the one that I missed was the horrifically compressed Killers track. I didn't guess, but I did listen to tracks several times and found the biggest difference is generally in the bass. I listened on my cheapo Kurzweil 'monitors.'


----------



## smial1966

*Competition time:*
  
*I think it apposite to start offering a perk based competition system ...*
  
*... just kidding!  *



*  *
  
*As the prize is very nice and worth around £300 this competition will run for just over a week until 18:00 on Sunday 22nd February (Competition open to Head-Fi members/UK residents that have already posted in this thread only. Judges decision is final. Prize posted to winner)   *
  
*It's time to let your poetic juices flow and compose a limerick. *
  
*A limerick is a form of poetry, especially one in five-line anapestic meter with a strict rhyme scheme (AABBA), which is sometimes obscene with humorous intent. The first, second and fifth lines are usually longer than the third and fourth.*
  
*As Mark (meet co-organiser) is an endurance cyclist and top bloke, the first line of the limerick is:-*
  
*`There was an endurance cyclist called Mark ...'*
  
*... the rest of the limerick is yours to compose, so be creative and have fun, but please don't be obscene or lewd. Multiple entries are encouraged. Mark will judge the limericks with me. Funny, bizarre, zany, surreal and wacky humour will be favoured.  *
  
*So what's the prize?*
  


*The Furutech ADL H118 headphones with upgraded iHP-35 (1.3 metre) cable. *
  
*The headband and over-the-ear transducer shape make the H118 Headphones supremely comfortable, an observation everyone makes before suddenly being captured by the sound, upon which they fall silent! The ADL H118 is balanced in a completely audiophile way, a very Furutech way! Scintillating tonal colors and textures, intimate and close harmonic interplay, a sense of space and quiet backgrounds, the resonance of music itself creates an involving emotional experience when you’re THIS CLOSE to the music!  *
*Furutech Pure Transmission technical tidbits abound; high noise attenuation, 40mm high-resolution extra-large high-flux neodymium drivers, a ring engineered to keep ultra-high frequencies in coherent phase and excellent transient response from extremely light-weight coils made with copper-coated special aluminum alloy wire.*
* Hi-Fi Choice review - *http://www.adl-av.com/pdf/HiFi%20Choice%20(UK)%20--%20ADL%20H118.pdf
 *Hi-Fi World review - *http://www.adl-av.com/pdf/HiFi%20World%20(UK)%20--%20ADL%20H118.pdf
  
*But what the ***** does this have to do with Bristol Cars?!? *


----------



## pedalhead

haha nice one Andy.  This should be fun...


----------



## Mattyhew

To clarify, your saying that the first line ends in who:
  
*`There was an endurance cyclist called Mark who ...'*
  
 Rather than the first line ending in Mark and the second line beginning with who, which would fit the syllabic structure for a limerick (First Line needs 7-10 Syllables)
  
  *`There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,*
*who ...'*

 Not trying to mess with your competition but I don't think the first example is a limerick, just wanted to check this way intentional.
  
 Try saying it 
  
 EDIT: I should say I Love the idea, cant wait to give it a go


----------



## glassmonkey

Porcelain Bicycle
  
 T'was an endurance cyclist called Mark who
 Bought headphones for riding the loo
 He rode all night long
 While singing a song
 Composed for potty-training children of two.


----------



## glassmonkey

The first line is tough, but you take what your given. More to come after V-day.


----------



## smial1966

*Yes, you are right, mean't to correct it last night but forgot to. Thanks! *
  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


>


----------



## smial1966

I thought that you guys would be champing at the bit with your limerick submissions; especially after having composed your loved one a romantic poetic verse for their Valentines Day card. Come on chaps, a great prize awaits the winner. 




smial1966 said:


> *Competition time:*
> 
> *I think it apposite to start offering a perk based competition system ...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


> I thought that you guys would be champing at the bit with your limerick submissions; especially after having composed your loved one a romantic poetic verse for their Valentines Day card. Come on chaps, a great prize awaits the winner.


 
  
 Now now... You cant rush genius, you gave us a week and we'll god damn take it if we have to


----------



## smial1966

Right again you cheeky rapscallion!  




mattyhew said:


> Now now... You cant rush genius, you gave us a week and we'll god damn take it if we have to


----------



## glassmonkey

I've already written nine. More to come soon. 

Limericks are quick.


----------



## Turrican2

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
Who went for a ride to the park
That's not far you say
And we'll might you may
But the park was in fact in Denmark


----------



## pedalhead

turrican2 said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who went for a ride to the park
> That's not far you say
> And we'll might you may
> But the park was in fact in Denmark




Excellent! My wife laughed


----------



## glassmonkey

turrican2 said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who went for a ride to the park
> That's not far you say
> And we'll might you may
> But the park was in fact in Denmark


 
 Awww, the next one I composed was going to be riding to Denmark.


----------



## glassmonkey

Mark can't Moonwalk
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who liked to dance in the park.
 His dance moves were frightful;
 His hecklers, delightful.
 He better just dance in the dark.


----------



## glassmonkey

You might need Google for this one.
  
 Hot Sauce
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who noshed on some Secret Aardvark.
 That hot sauce from Oregon,
 He thought he'd have more again
 But alas he had fiery farts!


----------



## glassmonkey

IT
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who did software support for his work.
 His customers were stupid
 And quite rarely lucid
 So Mark was quite often berserk.


----------



## smial1966

I like it and so true.  




glassmonkey said:


> IT
> 
> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who did software support for his work.
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

I can't wait to see some more limericks! I'll have more tomorrow (don't want to flood the thread). This is fun!


----------



## benjitb

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who sparkled with thoughts light and dark;
 he sold his amp,
 but that gave him cramp
 and his headphones then lost their spark.
  
  
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who used headphones at night in the dark;
 he fell out of bed,
 his bike atop his head,
 "insurance from now for you Mark!"
  
  
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who fell asleep on his bike in the park;
 he tumbled on mud,
 felt a great thud,
 and made not a peep for a lark.


----------



## Turrican2

pedalhead said:


> Excellent! My wife laughed




Lol, glad you both like it.


----------



## smial1966

Good stuff too. Very inventive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


benjitb said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> who sparkled with thoughts light and dark;
> he sold his amp,
> but that gave him cramp
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

The Inventor
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who thought he were a Marvellous Stark.
 He made headphones of gelatin
 He thought would sound relevant
 But they made such a terrible spark!


----------



## glassmonkey

Audio Noah
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who was making a headphonic ark.
 He burned in each pair
 With competent care
 But a minority sung like a lark.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who whilst cycling an African park
 Met there a hobo
 With an amorous bonobo
 And quickly took flight like a lark!


----------



## glassmonkey

I especially like the first one. Very nice!
  
 Quote:


benjitb said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> who sparkled with thoughts light and dark;
> he sold his amp,
> but that gave him cramp
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

Cyclist Who?
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 That took a Tardis to cretaceous parks.
 That T-rex was fast
 But little arms couldn't last
 And Mark rode away through the dusk to the dark.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who fiddled with amplifier parts.
 He forgot to ground
 And made a crackling sound
 And he sparkled to light up the dark.


----------



## pedalhead

Wow these are brilliant so far, great job all!  I'm a bit concerned that you seem to know me rather too well though...bad dancing, IT geekery and farts...check!  Although, perhaps that could be used to describe lots of us on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## smial1966

Speak for yourself windy!  

The limericks are excellent so far.  




pedalhead said:


> Wow these are brilliant so far, great job all!  I'm a bit concerned that you seem to know me rather too well though...bad dancing, IT geekery and farts...check!  Although, perhaps that could be used to describe lots of us on here   .


----------



## robbo0

Fairly interested in this meet, will probably be living in London area by then so might pop along if its convenient! I'm only just starting up with a mid-Fi setup soon but will have my NFB-11 by then, so would be nice to see what kind of sound I'm missing out on - unfortunately I doubt I'll be able to afford what I hear; so ignorance might be bliss if I want to stay happy with my setup.
  
 Thought I'd join in on the banter.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who would often leave behind skidmarks.
 His audience was left astounded
 It was brown & unusually sounded,
 And he's now infamous for his dirty remarks
  
 (Just in-case you didn't get it: its a pun/play on words - tyre skid marks, and Schiiting your pants skidmarks)
  
 my other attempt:
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who often cycled so long till dark.
 Once in the woods
 Forgot his toilet goods,
 So had to improvise by using some bark. 
  
 For some reason they're both Schiit themed, it just what came naturally - nothing personal as I know nothing about you and am new to these forums. Maybe I'll see you at the meet along with some other type of Schiit's.


----------



## smial1966

Very good. Fine limericks.  




robbo0 said:


> Fairly interested in this meet, will probably be living in London area by then so might pop along if its convenient! I'm only just starting up with a mid-Fi setup soon but will have my NFB-11 by then, so would be nice to see what kind of sound I'm missing out on - unfortunately I doubt I'll be able to afford what I hear; so ignorance might be bliss if I want to stay happy with my setup.
> 
> Thought I'd join in on the banter.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjw321

Here's a couple of attempts which kind of go together:
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose equipment came from the Ark
 So he went to the mall
 Updated it all
 With stuff from a man named Stark
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose new amp would glow in the dark
 He covered the led
 Went off to bed
 But the tape caused the power to arc


----------



## benjitb

smial1966 said:


> Good stuff too. Very inventive.


 
  


glassmonkey said:


> I especially like the first one. Very nice!


 

 Thanks chaps, I wrote those 3 only to see an avalanche of limericks appear upon clicking send. Gentlemen our poetry appears to be big red and double deckered.

   
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Wow these are brilliant so far, great job all!  I'm a bit concerned that you seem to know me rather too well though...bad dancing, IT geekery and farts...check!  Although, perhaps that could be used to describe lots of us on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bad dancing, how dare you! Now where did I put that Abba record....
  
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
 who read rymes on a screen, it was art;
 the words inspired his journey,
 to a boat where he felt floaty,
 to Guernsey where he picked tyme in Sark.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who wheelied through Fry Hill Park.
 He rode on one tyre
 For well over a mile
 While reciting "To a Sky-Lark."


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who called to the Head-Fiers "Hark!
 Though I smell queer
 I bring you good cheer
 And enough ale to drink till it's dark!"


----------



## smial1966

Hahaha, very good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who called to the Head-Fiers "Hark!
> Though I smell queer
> I bring you good cheer
> And enough ale to drink till it's dark!"


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who thought that he was an aardvark.
 While eating some ants
 He felt fire in his pants
 And jumped in the lake in the park.


----------



## robbo0

Are you allowed to bring guests?
  
 possibly know of 2 people who may be interested to come along with me, but neither of them are head-fi users and I don't know how available they'll be at the time. Hopefully I'll be free to go but will have a lot going on over the next month or two, If I am able to I'll try and bring my NFB-11, HD600 but not sure I'll have a source, may need to buy a cable to allow connections to phones/DAPs. Hopefully I'll pick up some high end equipment in the raffle as a newbie like the previous newbie did haha 
  
 Had a look at some previous posts are saw the Tidal challenge so gave it a go. Anybody know if Spotify premium's "extreme quality" is lossless? Is there a online streaming service that you'd recommend over Spotify?
  
 I got 5/5 on the Tidal challenge so got the 15 day free trial. No idea how I manage to pass it with:
  
 Xonar DS PC sound-card
 Cambridge Azur 540A - Integrated/pre-amp
 Sennheiser HD600 - Headphones.


----------



## smial1966

@robbo0
  
 Yes indeed, guests are allowed to attend the meet and enter the raffle. They will need to just jot down their name(s) on an attendance sheet, but that's all.     
  
 Quote:


robbo0 said:


> Are you allowed to bring guests?
> 
> possibly know of 2 people who may be interested to come along with me, but neither of them are head-fi users and I don't know how available they'll be at the time. Hopefully I'll be free to go but will have a lot going on over the next month or two, If I am able to I'll try and bring my NFB-11, HD600 but not sure I'll have a source, may need to buy a cable to allow connections to phones/DAPs.
> 
> ...


----------



## benjitb

robbo0 said:


> Are you allowed to bring guests?
> 
> possibly know of 2 people who may be interested to come along with me, but neither of them are head-fi users and I don't know how available they'll be at the time. Hopefully I'll be free to go but will have a lot going on over the next month or two, If I am able to I'll try and bring my NFB-11, HD600 but not sure I'll have a source, may need to buy a cable to allow connections to phones/DAPs. Hopefully I'll pick up some high end equipment in the raffle as a newbie like the previous newbie did haha
> 
> ...


 
  
 No It's not lossless, if you pay for the premium service the best is 320 kbps.
 I suspect using your Cambridge Azur 540A - Integrated/pre-amp was the reason for getting 5/5.
  
http://www.qobuz.com/
https://www.deezer.com/
https://tidalhifi.com/
  
 These are other lossless streaming services.


----------



## glassmonkey

How multiple are the encouraged multiple entries. I could have 35 limericks by the end of this week, enough to make a chap book for Mark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I slow it down? I've got one more already composed for today.


----------



## robbo0

benjitb said:


> No It's not lossless, if you pay for the premium service the best is 320 kbps.
> I suspect using your Cambridge Azur 540A - Integrated/pre-amp was the reason for getting 5/5.
> 
> http://www.qobuz.com/
> ...


 
 Thanks will check them out. Ahh not sure I'm gonna enjoy re-managing my music library and playlists..why can't there be a universal import function 
  
 Is my Cambridge Azur 540A actually any good? I got when I was in my early teens and had no idea about audio (only recently have I looked into what audio is and head-fi). I assumed it wasn't great as it was just what the guy at Richer Sounds pushed my way at the time. Will be nice to see how it changes with a NFB-11 as the other amps in my house where much more impressive! 
 (sorry for taking it off topic)


----------



## smial1966

Keep them coming as they're very entertaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> How multiple are the encouraged multiple entries. I could have 35 limericks by the end of this week, enough to make a chap book for Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
That burned for the ship Cutty Sark.
He penned bright flights of fancy
And dressed like a dandy
But they won't let him in after dark.


----------



## pedalhead

Ahhh, nothing like finishing work & checking our my favourite thread to be greeted with comedy tales of popping a wheelie with my pants on fire..or something.  Most entertaining, cheers all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is going to be _very_ hard for us to choose a winner!!


----------



## benjitb

robbo0 said:


> Thanks will check them out. Ahh not sure I'm gonna enjoy re-managing my music library and playlists..why can't there be a universal import function
> 
> Is my Cambridge Azur 540A actually any good? I got when I was in my early teens and had no idea about audio (only recently have I looked into what audio is and head-fi). I assumed it wasn't great as it was just what the guy at Richer Sounds pushed my way at the time. Will be nice to see how it changes with a NFB-11 as the other amps in my house where much more impressive!
> (sorry for taking it off topic)


 

 My £20 portable music player testing flac & 192/320 shows clear differences, but the tidal test from my computer using Soundmagic HP200 was hopeless.
  
 RE: Cambridge Azur 540A; Cambridge are a solid make, but as amps go it's still considered "budget". In the grand scheme of things so is my AVR but it sounds good to me for its purpose.
 RE: Richer sounds: it really depends on the person, the less sales like and more relaxed they are the more helpful i find them, some are great. Test & compare the equipment as always.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose laugh was a corpulent bark.
 His humour was crude
 And horribly lewd
 From watching too many South Park.


----------



## benjitb

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who whistled show tunes in bath;
 the sound was extreme,
 to his wife named Eileen,
 she hid all his shoes, they were Clarks.


----------



## glassmonkey

benjitb said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> who whistled show tunes in bath;
> the sound was extreme,
> to his wife named Eileen,
> she hid all his shoes, they were Clarks.


 
 This sounds like it actually happened. Poor Eileen.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose headphones were made of birch bark.
 When winter got colder
 He fried all the solder
 And heated the house in the dark.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who farts hard and barks like a lark.
 His headphones are many
 That cost more 'an a penny
 And abscond in the dark of the park.


----------



## benjitb

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 whose fetish for marmite was harsh;
 for he would "twerk",
 as he ate it at work,
 singing "I am the marmite monarch!"
  
  
 Changed "whose" to "who" (to follow rules to the letter):
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who had a fetish for marmite, 'twas harsh;
 for he would "twerk",
 as he ate it at work,
 singing "I am the marmite monarch!"


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark;
 His name it rhymes with a lark,
 But Mark he can't sing
 No not a damn thing
 Unless you count musical farts.


----------



## glassmonkey

benjitb said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> whose fetish for marmite was harsh;
> for he would "twerk",
> as he ate it at work,
> singing "I am the marmite monarch!"


 
 That's so good, it might compete with my overriding inspiration for getting into limericks. Not safe for anywhere and thoroughly in violation of the contest rules; The Good Ship Venus. It can be found on the internet, but my wife has advised me against posting it here, and probably rightly so. You definitely want the Loudon Wainwright III version.


----------



## Sceptre

Here's a couple of thoughts.

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
Who cycled with dogs who would bark
To cut out their sound
He spent more than a pound
On headphones made from parts of the ark! 


There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
who painted Headphones and cars in the dark
He thought that cream
Would be obscene
On momentums and daimler dart parts.

Regards

Sceptre


----------



## benjitb

Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> This sounds like it actually happened. Poor Eileen.


 
  Haha, i hope not.
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> That's so good, it might compete with my overriding inspiration for getting into limericks. Not safe for anywhere and thoroughly in violation of the contest rules; The Good Ship Venus. It can be found on the internet, but my wife has advised me against posting it here, and probably rightly so. You definitely want the Loudon Wainwright III version.


 
 Thanks monkey, i had my thinking cap on for that one.
 I forgot all about that song, the pistols "'rigging" version was once selected by a classmate for music bring a song to school day, he claimed not to know its meaning!
 =================================================================
 Continuing the water theme from before:
  
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who swam in luminescence with sharks;
 he had an idea,
 to escape from the fear
 he'd use tonic immobility to seamark.


----------



## benjitb

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 whose potence was bluntest with a narc;
 to begin his convalescence,
 he gave his chemist a severance,
 and his conscience became his trademark.
  
  
 Changed "whose" to "who" (to follow rules to the letter):
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who had his potence blunted by a narc;
 to begin his convalescence,
 he gave his chemist a severance,
 and his conscience became his trademark.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who swung his helm in parabolic arcs.
 He soaked all with sweat
 That smelled like warm death
 And the room filled with nasty remarks.


----------



## smial1966

Tut, tut, no adding a word in the first line!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> There *once* was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who swung his helm in parabolic arcs.
> He soaked all with sweat
> That smelled like warm death
> And the room filled with nasty remarks.


----------



## Turrican2

Decided to submit a couple  more if that's ok. Not read all submissions (seems like there are quite a few!), so hopefully this is not blatant plagiarism!
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 His bike was as old as the arc
 He wanted  a GIANT
 But his wife was defiant
 He'll just have to buy one from Wall-Mart
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 He wanted to ride to the park
 But outside it was snowy
 Which was  drifting and blowy
 I guess he'll just have to telemark!


----------



## Mattyhew

About time I chimed in.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called mark,
 Who's ears were keen and sharp, 
 But his legs were a disaster,
 He couldn't peddle any faster,
 And was left back behind at the start.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called mark,
 Who treated the sport like an art,
 He traveled to France,
 And forgot his pants, 
 But was told clothing is not a la carte.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


>


 
 Whoops! Total accident. It's fixed now.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who thought he was Otto Bismarck.
 He invaded France
 But forgot his pants
 And now he’s locked up in Le Havre.


----------



## benjitb

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 who throught himself the family patriarch;
 but the saddle caused a change,
 he said "oh I feel strange!"
 now a matriarch as his bits disembarked.


----------



## pedalhead

benjitb said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> who throught himself the family patriarch;
> but the saddle caused a change,
> he said "oh I feel strange!"
> now a matriarch as his bits disembarked.


 
  
 ouch!!!


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who thought that he was a monarch.
 While riding the road
 He was turned to a toad.
 Now he waits for a fair matriarch.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who holidayed in a whale shark.
 The buffet was pimp
 With plenty of shrimp
 And a smell that took months to depart.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who cycled while nude, it was stark!
 He rode close to a window
 There was nothing to see though
 For the saddle had shrivelled his parts.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who banged bricks together for sparks.
 What's that you said?
 The bricks bang on his head
 And the sparks come from greasier parts.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who waited for Geek Out parts.
 The parts were delayed
 But he already paid
 So he'll wait till the sun dims and darks.


----------



## smial1966

Oh my goodness, poor bloke. 




glassmonkey said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who cycled while nude, it was stark!
> He rode close to a window
> There was nothing to see though
> For the saddle had shrivelled his parts.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose best friend was Larry the shark.
 He rode that great white
 Until it was night
 But Larry got hungry at dark.


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Whose best friend was Larry the shark.
> He rode that great white
> Until it was night
> But Larry got hungry at dark.


 
  
 lol, very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's only taken me 10 years on here to get to 1,000 posts...but I figured I'd do it on our awesome UK Meet thread.  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I feel I should impart some old man wisdom...ummm....Head-Fi and long distance bike racing don't always play nicely together. For example, If you fall off your bicycle whilst time trialling the South Downs Double, try not to land on your Cowon D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, if crashing whilst racing the Highland Trail, an MP3 player in your breast pocket is a good way to break your ribs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> lol, very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats! My first bit of kit was a Cowon D2+ that I bought after reading reviews here. I was a lurker for years before I finally made an account a couple years ago. It's a great place to be, and I look forward to 1000 more posts. I'm looking forward to meeting the UK Head-fiers in April. It's going to be a blast. I don't have a single audiophile friend. I look forward to making some.


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> Congrats! My first bit of kit was a Cowon D2+ that I bought after reading reviews here. I was a lurker for years before I finally made an account a couple years ago. It's a great place to be, and I look forward to 1000 more posts. I'm looking forward to meeting the UK Head-fiers in April. It's going to be a blast. I don't have a single audiophile friend. I look forward to making some.


 
  
 Thanks mate.  That Cowon was a fantastic sounding little player...punched way above it's diminutive weight and price, and the battery seemed to last forever.  I was gutted to kill it.
  
 I'm sure there'll be no shortage of Audiophools to make friends with in April


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who on the South Downs Double embarked
 He crashed in a ditch
 And life was a bitch
 'Cause his D2 was broke as was Mark.


----------



## Louis940

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who prefered his sound signatures dark
 He tried HF2's
 But he just couldn't choose
 Audiophilia's no walk in the park


----------



## Louis940

robbo0 said:


> Fairly interested in this meet, will probably be living in London area by then so might pop along if its convenient!


 
  
 London and Cambridge are pretty far apart, but its not too hard a journey. Less than 2 hours from Kings Cross or London Liverpool Street to Bar Hill.


----------



## glassmonkey

What do people think of compiling all these limericks into a little chap book? I think it would be fun for all who want it to have. We'd just need everyone's permission whose contributed to print one up. Authors could also be accredited by name or username if they wish.


----------



## Louis940

glassmonkey said:


> What do people think of compiling all these limericks into a little chap book? I think it would be fun for Mark to have. We'd just need everyone's permission whose contributed to print one up. Authors could also be accredited by name or username if they wish.


 
  
 Great idea. I think name and username, I've always wanted to be listed somewhere with an 'a.k.a.'


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who often got pissed after dark
 He got mighty frisky
 With a couple o' whisky
 And fondled the Queen Matriarch.


----------



## glassmonkey

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who fondled the Queen Matriarch.
 The Queen she saw red
 And lopped of his head.
 Don't fondle the mad Queen of Hearts!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Is this still the UK meet thread??


----------



## glassmonkey

Yes, sir, it is. There is a prize for writing limericks. I think it is on page 22. Join in! It's lots of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It runs through Sunday.
  
 The meet organizers are still around, so don't worry.


----------



## smial1966

Good call. From tomorrow (08:00 GMT) limerick entries will be limited to one further go from those that have already submitted 10 attempts or more. Those that have submitted less than 5 attempts are free to continue until they reach 11 entries. 




alvin sawdust said:


> Is this still the UK meet thread??


----------



## smial1966

*Tomorrow there will be a raffle update and more meet specific information. *


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Good call. From tomorrow (08:00 GMT) limerick entries will be limited to one further go from those that have already submitted 10 attempts or more. Those that have submitted less than 5 attempts are free to continue until they reach 11 entries.


 
 This is a very good call. I think everyone is tired of my limericks, and I hope more people will chime in once I'm done. There are infinite possibilities to explore in limerick form.
  
 I hope some talented lyricists have a couple more in them.


----------



## glassmonkey

If I've calculated right, this will make 34 limericks. Thanks for putting up with my incessant babbling on about aardvarks, farts, and pieces of electrical gadgetry. I've kept one aside for the last day. I hope there are some awesome ones coming up. There certainly have been so far!
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who flipped his pink Schwinn in the park.
 His Sennheisers flew
 And so did his shoe
 And landed way down in the murk.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who was balding from far too much work.
 He bought chia seeds
 And spread on the feed
 And his head grew as green as a park.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who travelled with Lewis and Clark
 They thought on the surface
 The Lou'siana purchase
 Was lacking in Shimano parts.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who had an old amp for a heart
 A twist of his nipple
 And sound waves would ripple
 And find many holes to depart.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Whose saddle was sewn to his arse.
 They were quite fine stitches
 That held on his britches
 But they must be repaired when he farts.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who pined for a French Matriarch.
 He parted his hair
 And conversed with care
 But no man would she have, Joan of Arc.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who sang dirty tunes on the barque.
 His piracy pleasure
 Was stealing at leisure
 Musicians from rich patriarchs.


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
With Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark
Together they made for an unusual mix
Modded HD'S and go faster slicks
Til it went belly up in the park


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
Whose bite was much worse than his bark
With no time to spare with a PB to score
He'd climb and he'd climb til his poor legs got sore
Come on back silly sod it's got dark!


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
Who lacked the occasional spark
Whilst speeding along
To an unusual song
He slipped into a ditch in the dark


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
Who rode like it was a walk in the park
A good few thing to know
As yee seed so yee sow
He put lights on as soon as was dark


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
Who lost the elusive winning spark
Til along came Dr Dre
And his chillin good beats
Now our winner cuts a dash down the park


----------



## Takeanidea

Oh god that was a mad 30 minutes! On a different note , I shall be able to collect anyone from nearby bus or train stations and take them back to Lulworth or nearby hotels it'll give me a chance to be useful. It's also feasible some of us may be able to meet up the night before for a drink or a bit to eat or a chat or all 3? It's still a while off but some points for us all to have a think about and also if any help is needed preparing for the event on the day before


----------



## Takeanidea

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark, 
Who with Andy created a spark
The spark became flame 
Headfiers will meet again
25/4/15 will be a lark


----------



## Takeanidea

Andy and Mark thank you for being music to my ears and from all those other aficionados of music pleasure for the sheer hell of it. I look forward to us all being bonkers about expensive headphones together ☺


----------



## smial1966

Mentioned in despatches at last!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
> Who with Andy created a spark
> The spark became flame
> Headfiers will meet again
> 25/4/15 will be a lark


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 Sparks between us...?


----------



## glassmonkey

pedalhead said:


> Sparks between us...?


 
 Somebody compose that limerick! I've only got one more to post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Got to see sparks between Andy and Mark.


----------



## glassmonkey

These commercials were super prevalent on air when I was growing up.
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who was balding from far too much work.
> He bought chia seeds
> And spread on the feed
> And his head grew as green as a park.


----------



## Tro95

Will definitely try to attend! Will bring my Shure SRH1540s and HD650s if I do.


----------



## smial1966

Jolly good. Hope that you can make it. 




tro95 said:


> Will definitely try to attend! Will bring my Shure SRH1540s and HD650s if I do.


----------



## smial1966

The limerick limit is 11 in total for everyone, though your earlier submissions are included, but please stop now and give others a chance. Cheers. 





glassmonkey said:


> Somebody compose that limerick! I've only got one more to post!
> 
> Got to see sparks between Andy and Mark.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> The limerick limit is 11 in total for everyone, though your earlier submissions are included, but please stop now and give others a chance. Cheers.


 
 Cool, I'll not post the last one during the contest.
  
 This has been really fun, and it has been keeping my wife entertained too. I haven't got to do much creative stuff in a long time, so I really appreciated this contest.
  
 I'm looking forward to your raffle announcement later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Now somebody post a limerick about the spark between Andy and Mark.


----------



## smial1966

Oh go on then... You can submit one more limerick during the competition so give it your best shot! 




glassmonkey said:


> Cool, I'll not post the last one during the contest.
> 
> This has been really fun, and it has been keeping my wife entertained too. I haven't got to do much creative stuff in a long time, so I really appreciated this contest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Now somebody post a limerick about the spark between Andy and Mark. :wink_face:




Takeanidea already did!


----------



## glassmonkey

turrican2 said:


> Takeanidea already did!


Not quite, takeanidea wrote about Andy and Mark creating a spark in the community, if I've interpreted right. What I want to see is one about the spark between Andy and Mark without all us headfiers.


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> Not quite, takeanidea wrote about Andy and Mark creating a spark in the community, if I've interpreted right. What I want to see is one about the spark between Andy and Mark without all us headfiers.


 
 I see....at their peril


----------



## robbo0

glassmonkey said:


> Not quite, takeanidea wrote about Andy and Mark creating a spark in the community, if I've interpreted right. What I want to see is one about the spark between Andy and Mark without all us headfiers.





> turrican2 said:
> 
> 
> > I see....at their peril


 
 I'll give it a go as I'm under count and so far both my limericks have been on the more controversial side and aimed at people I know nothing about haha, so I may as well cross that line a little further. (No serious offense intended)
  
 EDITED: (I didn't realise the rules the 1st time - sorry!)
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who's eyes would light up and spark;
 When he met up with Andy
 He'd share a bottle of brandy
 And together were drunkards of the park.
  
 Think this 3rd one will be my last, not entirely sure what I'm getting into here haha.


----------



## pedalhead

robbo0 said:


> I'll give it a go as I'm under count and so far both my limericks have been on the more controversial side and aimed at people I know nothing about haha, so I may as well cross that line a little further. (No serious offense intended)
> 
> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who's eyes would light up and spark;
> ...


 
  
 MIND BLEACH REQUIRED!!!  AGGGH!!!


----------



## robbo0

haha apologies, to me its just 2 names and a fictional scenario, so can only really think of it in terms of words...I imagine its much worse when your able to put faces to the name, and therefore the fiction can turn into a semi-realistic imaginary scenario.
 I kinda feel bad as you were so nice helping me in the another thread!


----------



## pedalhead

robbo0 said:


> haha apologies, to me its just 2 names and a fictional scenario, so can only really think of it in terms of words...I imagine its much worse when your able to put faces to the name, and therefore the fiction can turn into a semi-realistic imaginary scenario.
> I kinda feel bad as you were so nice helping me in the another thread!


 
  
 haha no worries mate.  Actually, Andy & I have never met, although I've seen some pics in a previous meet impressions thread


----------



## glassmonkey

robbo0 said:


> I'll give it a go as I'm under count and so far both my limericks have been on the more controversial side and aimed at people I know nothing about haha, so I may as well cross that line a little further. (No serious offense intended)
> 
> There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
> Who's eyes would light up and spark;
> ...


 
 That was a bit more dirty than I was expecting given the contest rules. Definitely a mind bleach required.


----------



## robbo0

glassmonkey said:


> That was a bit more dirty than I was expecting given the contest rules. Definitely a mind bleach required.


 
 Apologies, I didn't realise there were rules, to be honest I only read the 1st page of this thread and then when I came to post about the meet just saw the limericks and joined in. The more I read over it the worse it seems. I'll edit it out now as to not break the rules or insult anyone!


----------



## smial1966

Not much into hard candy, as I'm more of a fudge man myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> MIND BLEACH REQUIRED!!!  AGGGH!!!


----------



## alvin sawdust

smial1966 said:


>


 
 Oh matron!


----------



## dill3000

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
 Who likes to sing on his ark,
 He annoyed the passing whale, 
 Who then splashes him with he's tail,
 Soggy Mark is now entertainment for the Sharks.


----------



## dill3000

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark, 
 Mark like to mark with he’s sharp..
 He doesn't even care,
 If he ruins his gear,
 He even says that his doodles are art!


----------



## dill3000

There was an endurance cyclist called Mark,
 He couldn't stop playing Mario Kart,
 He'd play hours upon end,
 With all he's motorcyclist friends,
 Till he's wife kicked the console till it sparked!


----------



## smial1966

Quote:


alvin sawdust said:


> Oh matron!


----------



## glassmonkey

[Deleted] Missed a quote. So double post.
  
 I really like the multimedia limericks!


----------



## glassmonkey

robbo0 said:


> Apologies, I didn't realise there were rules, to be honest I only read the 1st page of this thread and then when I came to post about the meet just saw the limericks and joined in. The more I read over it the worse it seems. I'll edit it out now as to not break the rules or insult anyone!


 
 It looks like Andy and Mark don't care, so I wouldn't worry about it. I'd leave it alone. It was a good limerick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I only said something because I want your limericks to qualify for the contest. The more the merrier.


----------



## russelk

I'm looking forward to attending this meet, I've never been to one before. I'm afraid I don't have any exotic or high-end gear. If anybody is interested I can bring any or all of the following:

  
 Audio Technica ATH-MSR7
 Sennheiser Momentum (full size, not on-ear)
 AKG K550
 Denon AH-D2000 (old and battered but still working)

  
 Sony NWZ-F886 (hi-res walkman)
 NuForce Icon HDP (desktop USB DAC / headphone amp / pre-amp)

  
 I'll be driving from Ilford, Essex. If anybody from my neck of the woods wants to fuel-share drop me a PM.

  
 -Russel.


----------



## smial1966

Welcome to Head-Fi. We look forward to seeing you at the meet in April.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


russelk said:


> I'm looking forward to attending this meet, I've never been to one before. I'm afraid I don't have any exotic or high-end gear. If anybody is interested I can bring any or all of the following:
> 
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-MSR7
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

This is my last one. It isn't designed to be a contest winner or anything close to it. This limerick is a valediction for all those who participated and for the organisers. Thanks everyone, and especially Andy and Mark for organising this. Win or lose, this has been a great time.
  
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who through Andy fine limericks sparked.
 Head-fiers wrote many
 Lyricals zany
 Though none would be phrased as fine art.
  
 I look forward to the next wave of announcements from Andy. Including what limerick is the favourite.


----------



## smial1966

Due to unforeseen circumstances the winner of the limerick competition will now be announced tomorrow. The competition is closed and the judges' decision is final.


----------



## smial1966

*Right then, drum roll please ...*
  

  
*... the winner of the limerick competition is ... Turrican2 with this entry (post #340)*
  
*There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who went for a ride to the park
 That's not far you say
 And we'll might you may
 But the park was in fact in Denmark*
  
*Congratulations to Turrican2. The ADL headphones & additional cable will be posted to you this week, so watch out for a PM. *
  
*Thanks for all the excellent entries. Special mention to glassmonkey for his innumerable submissions!   *
  
*There'll be another competition soon so stay tuned. *


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> *Right then, drum roll please ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 wow! thank you!!!  so many entries, I can't believe it!.   I'll definitely bring these along to the meet so everyone can try them out.  Thanks Andy (and Mark!).


----------



## glassmonkey

Congrats, Turrican2! Your park in Denmark and BenjiTB's twerkin marmite limericks were my favourites. This must have been tough to judge!


----------



## benjitb

Enjoy your headphones

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/20/100x100px-LS-20daa810_imagesCAMH030Q.jpeg[/img] 
 Turrican2


----------



## Turrican2

glassmonkey said:


> Congrats, Turrican2! Your park in Denmark and BenjiTB's twerkin marmite limericks were my favourites. This must have been tough to judge!


 
  
  


benjitb said:


> Enjoy your headphones
> 
> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/20/100x100px-LS-20daa810_imagesCAMH030Q.jpeg[/img]
> Turrican2


 
 thanks guys, it was fun.


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks so much for all the limericks, guys...so much effort put into it!  It was _very_ hard to come up with a favourite.  FWIW, these were my top three:
  
 Favourite: Turrican2
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who went for a ride to the park
 That's not far you say
 And well might you may
 But the park was in fact in Denmark
  
 2nd Glassmonkey
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who on the South Downs Double embarked
 He crashed in a ditch
 And life was a bitch
 'Cause his D2 was broke as was Mark.
  
 3rd Louis940
 There was an endurance cyclist called Mark
 Who prefered his sound signatures dark
 He tried HF2's
 But he just couldn't choose
 Audiophilia's no walk in the park
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## pedalhead

Oh by the way, is anybody having problems with email notifications of head-fi thread updates?  I haven't received an email from head-fi for a few days now...


----------



## Turrican2

pedalhead said:


> Oh by the way, is anybody having problems with email notifications of head-fi thread updates?  I haven't received an email from head-fi for a few days now...




No problem here, received all my updates today,


----------



## robbo0

Congrats Turrican2! and I also am receiving subscription updates fine over the last week.


----------



## vkvedam

Can't wait this to happen for not having one in 2014. See you all around, veterans!


----------



## pedalhead

vkvedam said:


> Can't wait this to happen for not having one in 2014. See you all around, veterans!


 
  
 Glad you can make it...will be good to see you again!  Last time was 2009 Manchester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  If there's anything you fancy bringing along, let me know & I'll add it to the list.  Cheers!


----------



## smial1966

Meet veterans and virgins alike, all are most welcome to attend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


vkvedam said:


> Can't wait this to happen for not having one in 2014. See you all around, veterans!


----------



## vkvedam

Always a pleasure Mark.You're right Andy, virgins alike 
  
 My list would be...
  
 Arcam rDAC
 ODAC
  
 Objective2
 Neco Soundlabs V3
  
 Hifiman HE-5LE
 Yamaha HPH-MT220


----------



## phillevy

Count me in - I've been wanting to come to a meet for ages and really pleased to see this one near to me. I'll be bringing my humble X3, 2 sets of ACS T1's and some PSB M4U2's, but am eager to discover all the goodies on display.
 By the way will there be a wife creche, as we will be on our way up to York that day so she is planning to sit in the car with her Kindle - need to stop her getting bored!


----------



## pedalhead

phillevy said:


> Count me in - I've been wanting to come to a meet for ages and really pleased to see this one near to me. I'll be bringing my humble X3, 2 sets of ACS T1's and some PSB M4U2's, but am eager to discover all the goodies on display.
> By the way will there be a wife creche, as we will be on our way up to York that day so she is planning to sit in the car with her Kindle - need to stop her getting bored!


 
  
 You are most welcome!  Wife creche...haha, yes I could possibly do with one of those as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Actually I think my lovely lady will be spending the day in Cambridge doing histomatorical stuff (she's a history PhD).


----------



## smial1966

Methinks we'd be prosecuted or pilloried for setting up a wife crèche! 
There will be an area specifically reserved for food/beverage consumption, so perhaps a seat there would be preferable to sitting in the car for your wife? Incidentally, my mum and sister will be attending too, so there will be a female contingent at the meet.




phillevy said:


> Count me in - I've been wanting to come to a meet for ages and really pleased to see this one near to me. I'll be bringing my humble X3, 2 sets of ACS T1's and some PSB M4U2's, but am eager to discover all the goodies on display.
> By the way will there be a wife creche, as we will be on our way up to York that day so she is planning to sit in the car with her Kindle - need to stop her getting bored!


----------



## pedalhead

You may remember I mentioned a while back that we'd be getting the chance to listen to some new heavily modded headphones at the meet.  Well, here's some early info on a couple of them. 
  
*AKG K701*  -  Modded driver, dampening & pads (Audeze leather).  These have been tuned for jazz listening, with strong bass & slightly recessed highs.
  

  
  
  
*AKG K7XX* - Modded driver, dampening & pads (Audeze black vegan microsuede). Dark flavour for rock, metal etc.
  

  
 In addition to these, we'll also be getting to try out a modded Fostex T50 and Beyer T1 from the same chap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## smial1966

Quote:


pedalhead said:


> You may remember I mentioned a while back that we'd be getting the chance to listen to some new heavily modded headphones at the meet.  Well, here's some early info on a couple of them.
> 
> *AKG K701*  -  Modded driver, dampening & pads (Audeze leather).  These have been tuned for jazz listening, with strong bass & slightly recessed highs.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

*Friday competition coming later today... *


----------



## smial1966

*Competition time*
  
*Iain from RHA Audio is an avid thread reader and likes the competition thingamajig vibe, so he's generously donating an MA750 (*http://www.rha-audio.com/uk/headphones/ma750.html*)** as a prize.*
  
  

  
  
*The competition is open to UK residents who've posted at least once before (post #475) in this thread. Competition entries are limited to 5 submissions per person. The competition will close on Saturday 7th March at 20:00 and the judges decision is final.*
  
* Complete the following sentence in 20 words or less:-*
  
*"The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and..."*
  
*Points will be awarded for humorous, inventive and quirky entries. Please refrain from derogatory, detrimentally stereotypical or rude references. Have fun and get those creative juices flowing!   *


----------



## robbo0

Edited:
  
 Sorry I really don't seem to good at following rules here! hopefully these edited entries are okay:
  
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and...Highland cows and their rock & roll hair-doo's.
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and...the Lochness Monster, bringing in tourists to view the unseen!
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and... the kilt, so your parts can swing free in the breeze!


----------



## smial1966

I'm ruling your first and second entries out for being detrimentally stereotypical. So you still have 2 attempts remaining. Redacted after consultation with RHA. 
  
 Quote:


robbo0 said:


> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and... deep fat fried Mars bars, keeping the NHS on their toes.
> 
> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and... drinking standards, for setting the bar so high for the rest of us.
> 
> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and... the kilt, so your parts can swing free in the breeze!


----------



## Mattyhew

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and... Scotch, why is this even a question?


----------



## UprightMan

> I'm ruling your first and second entries out for being detrimentally stereotypical





>


 
  
 oh man, I won't even try then as these were tame!!!
  
 Scots are Brits after all, they have a sense of humour...


----------



## smial1966

I was hoping for something a bit more cultural, but point taken, the aforementioned entries are back in contention.




uprightman said:


> oh man, I won't even try then as these were tame!!!
> 
> Scots are Brits after all, they have a sense of humour...


----------



## Turrican2

*The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Turrican2*
  
*sorry, had to do it being Scottish and all that. Seriously though*
  
*The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and full-sugar Irn Bru,*
*The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and intensely smokey, west-coast malt, they both feed the soul and relax the body.  *


----------



## Mattyhew

turrican2 said:


> *The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Turrican2*
> 
> *sorry, had to do it being Scottish and all that. Seriously though*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Alright mate, no need to get all flowery, how terribly un-Scottish


----------



## Turrican2

mattyhew said:


> Alright mate, no need to get all flowery, how terribly un-Scottish


 
 Felt nice not to swear


----------



## RHA Team

I'm looking forward to this, and don't worry about offense, it's all good fun.
  
 Give us your best patter!


----------



## UprightMan

*The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and...*
  
Belle & Sebastian, Beta Band, Boards of Canada, Primal Scream,Jesus & Mary Chain, Mogwai, Optimo, Reindeer Section,Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Takeanidea

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the magnificent splendour of the endless rolling lowlands and highlands, protected through the ages by a fearless united clan.


----------



## Takeanidea

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and it's spectacular culture from the mournful solitary echo of the bagpipe to the timeless brotherhood that is Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Takeanidea

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the values of pride and passion which will keep this Country forever unique


----------



## tjw321

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and my wife. (This one had to come first to increase my chance of getting a "pass" for the event).
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Maxwells's Equations (Theory of electromagnetism without which RHA's products would not be possible).
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Tunnocks Caramel Wafers (because I really like them and can't think of any other answers).


----------



## smial1966

Definitely agree about the Tunnocks Caramel Wafers as they are scrumptious. 




tjw321 said:


> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and my wife. (This one had to come first to increase my chance of getting a "pass" for the event).
> 
> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Maxwells's Equations (Theory of electromagnetism without which RHA's products would not be possible).
> 
> The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Tunnocks Caramel Wafers (because I really like them and can't think of any other answers).


----------



## smial1966

*As there was an early flurry of competition entries, it occurred to me that some of you may have prematurely shot your metaphorical creative bolt! *
  

  
*So to encourage further creative thinking, each competition entrant can now have a maximum of 5 entries in total.  *
*Good luck! *


----------



## Takeanidea

Thanks Andy I will see if there's anything left in the bag


----------



## Takeanidea

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the rough beauty of a nation forged in iron and stone - a perfect synergy of pride and passion


----------



## Takeanidea

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and lochs of glass, whiskeys of distinction; a matchless landscape for reflection and imagination where the past can meet the future


----------



## Turrican2

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the amazing ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory!


----------



## pedalhead

Crikey, I go camping in the Forest of Dean for a couple of days & come back to find a new RHA-sponsored competition (yay, thanks Iain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and hear that Leonard Nimoy has died (gutted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).   
  
 I may be a shandy-drinking southerner, but I have a huge soft spot for Scotland, particularly the Highlands.  Having cycled & bivvied in some of it's most remote parts, it definitely qualifies as the most beautiful (and unforgiving) of places that I've spent time. You Scots are so lucky to have the Open Access laws up there!


----------



## smial1966

Now there's a T-shirt slogan if ever there was one -
  
*"Shandy drinking southerner".  *




  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Crikey, I go camping in the Forest of Dean for a couple of days & come back to find a new RHA-sponsored competition (yay, thanks Iain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tro95

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and haggis.
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and driving on the left.
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and McDonald's.
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Fat person.


----------



## esuhgb

The best things that originate from Scotland are rha audio, the elegance of scotch and the majestic St andrews course.


----------



## Dickymint

*"The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Fish, Alastair Salmon and Nessie, all slippery"*
  
*"The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and man skirts, plus whiskey music and litany"*


----------



## smial1966

No new competition entries for nearly 48 hours, oh deary me. Come on people make me proud of your creativity!


----------



## smial1966

Mark asked me a pertinent question earlier and I thought it wise to garner thread opinion for a learned answer...

"When I'm cycling to work in my summer Lycra does my bum look big in this?"



Erm... Well... Kind of... No but...


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Mark asked me a pertinent question earlier and I thought it wise to garner thread opinion for a learned answer...
> 
> "When I'm cycling to work in my summer Lycra does my bum look big in this?"
> 
> ...


 
  
 I, for one, don't think her seat is big enough. I'll come up with some entries after work tomorrow.


----------



## Duncan

Wow, I go offline for a couple of weeks, and this thread explodes!!!

By all accounts, just by sheer post count, this event is going to be massive!!

Only seven weeks to go


----------



## smial1966

Methinks I'll have to increase the meet lunchtime sandwich order!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


duncan said:


> Wow, I go offline for a couple of weeks, and this thread explodes!!!
> 
> By all accounts, just by sheer post count, this event is going to be massive!!
> 
> Only seven weeks to go


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 I think we need a carb-free option - body/temple etc


----------



## smial1966

Water is readily available too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> I think we need a carb-free option - body/temple etc


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Water is readily available too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Making a mental note to bring a camping stove and some fillet steak....


----------



## smial1966

Please ensure that there's enough steak for me too and don't forget the Shiraz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glassmonkey

The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Sean Connery: James Bond, Indy’s dad and right person.
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Islay malts, Cairngorm sunsets, and misty lochs at mornings-end.
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the industrious inventors of radar, telephones, and television.
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and deep fried everything, possibly even the kitchen sink.
  
 The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and Adam Smith, promoter of greed today and greed tomorrow.
  
 There are my shots across the bow.


----------



## smial1966

Only two and a half hours left to get your competition entries in dear readers...


----------



## Acapella11

smial1966 said:


> Only two and a half hours left to get your competition entries in dear readers...



Is this for the limerick competition?


----------



## smial1966

Nope, that's over and forgotten about. This refers to the latest competition - please refer to post #475.




acapella11 said:


> Is this for the limerick competition?


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Mark asked me a pertinent question earlier and I thought it wise to garner thread opinion for a learned answer...
> 
> "When I'm cycling to work in my summer Lycra does my bum look big in this?"
> 
> ...




Now that's a sight for sore eyes ; the lady must have buns of steel!


----------



## smial1966

The latest RHA Audio/Scottish themed competition is now over. Thanks to all entrants for their creative submissions.

The winner and recipient of the MA750 IEM will be announced next week after Iain (RHA guru) has selected the winning entry.


----------



## glassmonkey

But what am I going to do till Iain announces the winner?
  
 I guess I'll go listen to some Wolf Alice on Soundcloud.


----------



## smial1966

Contemplative meditation has always worked for me, either that or extraordinarily loud Motörhead and a bottle of single malt, the results of both are uncannily similar and equally as satisfying. 




glassmonkey said:


> But what am I going to do till Iain announces the winner?
> 
> I guess I'll go listen to some Wolf Alice on Soundcloud.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> Contemplative meditation has always worked for me, either that or extraordinarily loud Motörhead and a bottle of single malt, the results of both are uncannily similar and equally as satisfying.


 
  
 I think I'll go more towards the second one. Unleash the Archers - Behold the Devastation. Ready to go.


----------



## Takeanidea

I've just looked through the equipment people will be bringing- the SR009 will be on show! I'm presuming the BHSE belongs to the same owner. We had an awful lot of kit at the last 2 meets in London in 2012 and 2013 - but there was no SR009- the headphones who Jude himself has said are the top phones ever made; including the Orpheus.....


----------



## Takeanidea

But no AK1000 or Jecklin Float or Sigma owners coming as of yet....... Many will not have seen these before


----------



## apmusson

Can't wait  I've always wanted to listen to the SR009.

Ade


----------



## smial1966

Has anyone ever owned the Jecklin Float?!? As it looks monstrously uncomfortable and very odd.

Personally, I'd be more interested in the Wells Audio 'Headtrip', which by all accounts is a BHSE beater and arguably the current pinnacle of headphone amplifier design. Plus there'll be the Abyss to audition too, so the meet will hardly be wanting in top notch gear to listen to.

Oh... And there'll be a world class DAC having it's UK debut as well. 




takeanidea said:


> But no AK1000 or Jecklin Float or Sigma owners coming as of yet....... Many will not have seen these before


----------



## RHA Team

Morning guys, apologies for the delay, ended up swamped over the weekend and didn't get the chance to review the last few entries.
  
 I'll be sending Andy an email shortly!
  
 Iain


----------



## smial1966

*And the winner is...*
*"The best things that originate from Scotland are RHA Audio and the rough beauty of a nation forged in iron and stone - a perfect synergy of pride and passion"*

*...post #493 submitted by Takeanidea. Congratulations! You'll be receiving a PM soon. *





 




  
 Quote:


rha team said:


> Morning guys, apologies for the delay, ended up swamped over the weekend and didn't get the chance to review the last few entries.
> 
> I'll be sending Andy an email shortly!
> 
> Iain


----------



## walakalulu

Looking forward to the meet. Does anyone use mains conditioning as part of their headphone rigs?


----------



## Turrican2

Congrats trev!


----------



## Takeanidea

Thank you Iain and Andy, very chuffed to have won- look forward to thanking you both personally in April.


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> Congrats trev!




Thanks Phil, I would've liked to have come up with something as unforgettable as "the park was in fact in Denmark". That was brill


----------



## Ste

Looks like an awesome meet.  The kit list looks so good I might have to cut up my credit card.  Unless there are any sudden emergencies, I will be there!  I'll try not to duplicate other kit (I'll bring things like my World Designs HD3S tube amp, Amperiors modded with silver cable, etc.). Can't wait...


----------



## smial1966

You are most welcome. 

Did you build the HD3S yourself? Weren't they kits that Hi-Fi World sold? Interesting stuff.




ste said:


> Looks like an awesome meet.  The kit list looks so good I might have to cut up my credit card.  Unless there are any sudden emergencies, I will be there!  I'll try not to duplicate other kit (I'll bring things like my World Designs HD3S tube amp, Amperiors modded with silver cable, etc.). Can't wait...


----------



## pedalhead

ste said:


> Looks like an awesome meet.  The kit list looks so good I might have to cut up my credit card.  Unless there are any sudden emergencies, I will be there!  I'll try not to duplicate other kit (I'll bring things like my World Designs HD3S tube amp, Amperiors modded with silver cable, etc.). Can't wait...


 
  
 Good to have you on board, and I'd echo Andy's thoughts on the HD3S....I'll be interested to have a listen to it.  Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Ste

Thanks Andy and Mark. I bought the HD3S about 3 years ago pre-built. There was a kit option that I was hovering over, but not having picked-up a soldering iron for more than 10 years I decided that my build efforts would only turn out one way...
  
 Here's the link to the WD website (I've just had a look at it and it does mention that their projects featured in Hi-Fi World): http://world-designs.co.uk/
 I really like the way it sounds with my LCD2 MKII's so I'll bring those along as well.


----------



## Takeanidea

RHA 750

I received my prize midday this afternoon. From my brief impressions RHA have considered a number of criticisms of other IEM's and worked on solutions. 
The design allows you to wear them with the cable around the ear which is much better for reducing cable noise. They were a great fit with the tips that were pre fitted. 
RHA have considered a number of stress points on the earphones and have a spring at the jack end and a joint near the top of the left and right drivers.
I can't read the embossed Left and Right on the back of the earpieces so well but it's obvious because of the over ear fit which goes where.
The packaging was amazing the number of tips supplied is vast and the carrying pouch looks absolutely great.
The attention to detail for an IEM that retails for less than 100 pounds is very promising for the future genreations if this is now the industry standard , I haven't bought any decent IEMs since the last meet so I'm no expert on what to expect.
To compare the fit and packaging to the Sennheiser IE800s that I have ; there is no contest - the RHAs are the clear winner.
I have spent only an hour listening to them so I will come back with a comparison between my others once I've had longer.
I'm hoping to make some progress on that tonight.
A little taster of what I've heard so far is that I'm very very impressed. 

I can't believe my luck at winning these , they are such a great prize to have!


----------



## smial1966

Good stuff Trev, thanks for sharing your initial `un-boxing' thoughts, look forward to your listening impressions soon. 
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> RHA 750
> 
> I received my prize midday this afternoon. From my brief impressions RHA have considered a number of criticisms of other IEM's and worked on solutions.
> The design allows you to wear them with the cable around the ear which is much better for reducing cable noise. They were a great fit with the tips that were pre fitted.
> ...


----------



## RHA Team

takeanidea said:


> RHA 750
> 
> I received my prize midday this afternoon. From my brief impressions RHA have considered a number of criticisms of other IEM's and worked on solutions.
> The design allows you to wear them with the cable around the ear which is much better for reducing cable noise. They were a great fit with the tips that were pre fitted.
> ...


 
  
 Trevor, thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! Glad you're liking the MA750 so far, especially as an IE800 user; they're not quite the same position in the market!
  
 If you get the chance - come and say hello at the meet and check out the current flagship T10 (and whatever else I might have managed to smuggle out of the office)!
  
 Iain


----------



## Takeanidea

> [Trevor, thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! Glad you're liking the MA750 so far, especially as an IE800 user; they're not quite the same position in the market!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

MHA 750 Listening Impressions

Headphones used : RHA MHA 750
 Klipsch X11i
 Sennheiser IE800
 Monster Gratitude
 Sony MH1
 & over the ear phones
 Skullkandy Aviator
 VModa Crossfade LP
 Sennheiser HD540 Reference II
 (I've got more but I couldn't find the rest)


Music used - 80s Rock 


Impressions - 

Volume sensititvity

The 750 had the best sensitivity . This was due to their design - they have a precise in the ear fit which for my narrow ear canals(I have surfers ear) go in far enough that , in the way that the Westone brand works , they protude well into the ear canal. This allows listening levels roughly half the normal volume levels of ear buds.

Bass Response

One of the first elements of a sound character that is reasonably easy to pick up and one that interests many of us and causes a lot of controversy amongst headfiers. 

With IEMs the bass response is determined at least partly by the quality of the fit of the drivers to your ears. Over the ear headphones have no excuses. 
The worst bass response to me is not when it's weak and thin (although this is really annoying) it's when it is bloated and swamps the rest of the music. 
The worst bass response of this little lot were the Vmoda Crossfades with bloated bass, probably useful for runners to block out the thump of the feet hitting the ground.
The thinnest bass response was the Monster Gratitudes , I'm struggling to get a good fit because the housing is so large and the tips are not of good quality. Only faring slightly better were the Sennheiser HD540 IIs.
The Aviators had mid quality bass that wasn't too obtrusive but didn't give any particular warmph or punch to the music.
The Sony MH1s had plenty of bass and gave a smooth sound and a full sound to the presentation of any track.
The Klipsch have an excellent fit into the ear canal and when deep enough have a great bass which has punch and depth maybe not quite the liveleness of the 750s. 
The MHA 750s have a more realistic bass response which adds depth and punch to the track.
The IE800s have a superb bass the hands down winners they had the most realistic bass response and it added warmpth depth and punch to the track.



Clarity

This is another important factor to me , and what this means to me is how easy and how enjoyable it is to listen to the music. The benchmark I can use for this is that all phones I have I can compare against the sound I am used to with my Sennheiser HD800s.

The Crossfade LP lacks clarity due to too much bass and dulled mid and treble response. There seems no life in the music.
The Gratitudes lack clarity and like the Vmoda's they feel like someone has put their hand over the speaker.
The MH1's have a smooth sound overall and there is plenty of detail in the mid and treble so voices and cymbals etc. are easy to follow.
The 540 IIs have lots of clarity and they allow you to see into the mix and follow any aspect of the music.
The Klipsch X11is had lots of clarity the music was easy to follow and the presentation of the sound was punchy and crisp.
The 750s had a clear punchy sound that gave a lively feel to each music track.
The IE800s had a smooth refined effortless sound that was just wonderful.


Conclusion

The 750s are punching above their weight and show just how much value for money there is in the mid price market. 
I have not had the opportunity to take these out for an run or even a walk so I can't comment on cable noise on the move. 
 It is worth noting that I could not compare them to the Westone 2 and the Westone W4R because both have broken , the left driver on the W4R and the Right driver on the 2 ; I believe this is down to running with these on and sweat getting into the driver housing.


----------



## smial1966

*TGIF... as this means that another thread competition is fast approaching, so stay tooned! *


----------



## NaturalOak

Never been to a meet like this before, was introduced to it be a guy at work. Been lurking a bit on the forum. Looking forward to it and will bring the only kit I've got:
Ultrasone Edition 8 (Romeo)
Astell & Kern AK120


----------



## Takeanidea

naturaloak said:


> Never been to a meet like this before, was introduced to it be a guy at work. Been lurking a bit on the forum. Looking forward to it and will bring the only kit I've got:
> Ultrasone Edition 8 (Romeo)
> Astell & Kern AK120




wow! What more do you need than that?


----------



## smial1966

*Working on great competition prizes for you guys, yes that's right, the next competition will have 3 prizes. First prize is a pair of headphones, second prize is a DAP and third prize is a hybrid portable amplifier.

The competition specifics will go live sometime this weekend and the question will be something that any music lover can attempt to answer. *


----------



## Dickymint

Quick question. Is there going to be a table for selling equipment, sort of like, someone selling your equipment and then a donation from the sales to go towards the meeting, or a charity? EG; hand in a few items for sale with your price and leave it safely to be sold on your behalf?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> wow! What more do you need than that?




Funny, think I remember saying the same thing after I got my LCD v2 and DX100 combo. A few years and a couple of headfi meets later things change and my wallet hurts.

I think things have slowed down for me though. Still, can't wait to try some new gear at the meet.

AKG812 are particularly interesting to me, I heard them briefly at the national Audio show, is anyone bringing a set along?


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> *Working on great competition prizes for you guys, yes that's right, the next competition will have 3 prizes. First prize is a pair of headphones, second prize is a DAP and third prize is a hybrid portable amplifier.
> 
> 
> 
> The competition specifics will go live sometime this weekend and the question will be something that any music lover can attempt to answer. *



 


My God! If this is the pre meet , how much is up for grabs at the meet????


----------



## smial1966

We can certainly have an audio mart table where sellers leave equipment with the asking price attached, potential buyers can then seek out the seller. All meet attendees will be required to wear a name badge (sticker) so finding folks should be straightforward. There'll be donation buckets scattered about the venue so giving to charity will be easy. 
  
 Quote:


dickymint said:


> Quick question. Is there going to be a table for selling equipment, sort of like, someone selling your equipment and then a donation from the sales to go towards the meeting, or a charity? EG; hand in a few items for sale with your price and leave it safely to be sold on your behalf?


----------



## smial1966

*The first prize in this weekends competition (question posted soonish) is now confirmed as a pair of Martin Logan Mikros 90 headphones -  *https://www.martinlogan.com/headphones/mikros90.php
  

  
  
*These headphones are very well made with a polished aluminium and leather construction. Very nice portable cans for travel or casual use. *
* *


----------



## oscarsaudio

I'm trying to get a loan of a Beresford Capella Amp for the meet 
  Quote from Beresford - " The Capella was developed to bring the best out of headphones like the K701. I got a K701 myself and haven't heard any other headphone amp other than the Capella that can drive the K701 any better. I am up for a challenge if there is one about."
  
Can anyone bring along some AKG K701's 
  
The amp certainly looks good spec wise for the price


----------



## smial1966

Looks interesting and very reasonably priced too. What headphones are you planning to use with it? 
  
 Quote:


oscarsaudio said:


> I'm trying to get a loan of a Beresford Capella Amp for the meet
> Quote from Beresford - " The Capella was developed to bring the best out of headphones like the K701. I got a K701 myself and haven't heard any other headphone amp other than the Capella that can drive the K701 any better. I am up for a challenge if there is one about."
> 
> Can anyone bring along some AKG K701's
> ...


----------



## oscarsaudio

I'm bringing my Senn HD540 ref golds & akg 550's ,


----------



## smial1966

*The second prize in this weekends competition is an iBasso Audio DX50 High Performance Digital Audio Player - *http://www.ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=250
  


*This DAP doesn't need introducing as it's already a mainstay of Head-Fiers and delivers sonic goodness at a reasonable cost.   *


----------



## smial1966

*Third prize in the forthcoming competition is this interesting hybrid (tube/op-amp) portable headphone amplifier the TU-HP01 from Elekit - *http://www.elekit.co.jp/material/english_product_html/TU-HP01.php
  

*This particular unit is quite special as it has the Muses02 op-amp already installed, which is an extremely high quality and superb sounding operational amplifier.  *
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
*The competition question will be posted this afternoon... *


----------



## smial1966

*"You, yes you, get ready as the Blankety Blank audio challenge is coming soon"...*


----------



## pedalhead

oscarsaudio said:


> I'm trying to get a loan of a Beresford Capella Amp for the meet
> Quote from Beresford - " The Capella was developed to bring the best out of headphones like the K701. I got a K701 myself and haven't heard any other headphone amp other than the Capella that can drive the K701 any better. I am up for a challenge if there is one about."
> 
> Can anyone bring along some AKG K701's
> ...


 
  
 Hi Oscar.  I'm bringing along a (modded) AKG K701, and Lionel ("Type35") is bringing an AKG 702


----------



## smial1966

*It's the... *
  

  
*...competition time!*
  
*Entrants must be UK residents, Head-Fi members and meet thread contributors. This competition will run until Wednesday 25th March 20:00 GMT. Participants are allowed 7 entries each and the judges decision is final. *
  
*To enter, complete the following sentence filling in the blanks with as many words as is necessary - but don't be too verbose!*
  
*`My favourite album to listen to with headphones is BLANKETY because BLANK' *
  
*Be creative, humorous, poignant, surreal or heartfelt, as it's entirely your choice. **Good luck. *


----------



## KT66

Is that Terry Wogan?
  
  
  
 My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Marquee Moon by Television because,
 it has the greatest guitar playing, drumming and lyrics ever, all on the same LP.
  
 For me it's just above Blonde on Blonde and Pet Sounds as my favourite ever LPs.
  
 The singing is admittedly an acquired taste, Tom Verlaine is no Art Garkunkel or Sam Cooke!, but the guitar
 riffs and way that they are played will take any decent human being with a heart and a soul on a rollercoaster
 of incredibly imaginative music.
 The drumming is just sublime. Sympathetic, creative, dynamic, Billy Ficca complements and improves
 every song perfectly.
  
 The first time I heard it , I felt sick, I knew as an amateur teenagage musician I was wasting my time.
 It still sends shivers down my spine every time.
  
 Nothing has done, or will come close
  
 It's not Punk or New Wave, it's not Rock or Pop or Prog. - It is Television.
  
 If you don't like it, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## pedalhead

Great start


----------



## smial1966

Yes indeed, a splendid and erudite entry. I think that this competition will enable thread readers to discover album gems and broaden our musical tastes. 




pedalhead said:


> Great start


----------



## KT66

chuffed


----------



## smial1966

*No more competition entries yet?!?*


----------



## Type35

My favorite album to listen to with headphones is Rage Against The Machine because if I was playing it at full blast on speakers, my Bieber-listening neighbors would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## Turrican2

My favorite album to listen to with headphones is Justin Beiber because if I was playing it at full blast on speakers, my Rage against the machine neighbors would probably beat me with my own floppy hair.


----------



## pedalhead

ROFL!!


----------



## Turrican2

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is 'The Raven that refused to sing (and other stories)' by Steven Wilson because it provides multiple ear-gasms in every track.  There is literally so much detail in each and every track that I simply do not not own the quality of speaker system necessary to do it justice.    That's where having a nice set (or sets!) of cans really comes into it's own.  Once day when I win the lottery, I'll be able to afford the Hifi system of my dreams, until then Steven Wilson will continue to enjoyed via my 'phones.


----------



## pedalhead

turrican2 said:


> My favourite album to listen to with headphones is 'The Raven that refused to sing (and other stories)' by Steven Wilson because it provides multiple ear-gasms in every track


 
  
 Great choice!  The Watchmaker is one of my favourite test tracks...4:30 to 6:00...amazing.


----------



## Turrican2

pedalhead said:


> Great choice!  The Watchmaker is one of my favourite test tracks...4:30 to 6:00...amazing.


 
 yep, very Floyd-esque...great stuff


----------



## smial1966

Isn't there a bit of Beliber in all of us?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Quote:


turrican2 said:


> My favorite album to listen to with headphones is Justin Beiber because if I was playing it at full blast on speakers, my Rage against the machine neighbors would probably beat me with my own floppy hair.


----------



## Dickymint

My favorite album to listen to with headphones is "Selling England by the Pound" by Genesis. If you have the right equipment and headphones, you can actually hear that Peter Gabriel is inside the recording booth, there is just that faint echo. That simple fact just makes me tingle all over! But it doesn't end there, the whole album is beautifully recorded, the ambience, the extra guitar snippits, with the right sound setup, all the extra interesting bits and bobs are there for the listening. All the early Genesis albums are great anyway but add the small details and they just become fan-tas-tic!
  
 Dickymint.


----------



## RHA Team

turrican2 said:


> yep, very Floyd-esque...great stuff


 
  
 We've used this album for testing prototypes before.


----------



## Dickymint

My favorite album to listen to with heapdhones is "the Doors," because their one shot recording technique made for really atmospheric recordings, with so much life and sound. You could almost be there with them.


----------



## Turrican2

rha team said:


> We've used this album for testing prototypes before.


 
 great stuff, I can see why, if nothing else just as an excuse to listen to it again


----------



## pedalhead

Wow, I knew we'd get some great entries for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 As co-judge mine don't count but I wanted to join in anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Soooo many albums I could list, but here's one for starters...
  
 [one of] my favourite albums to listen to with headphones is "Waltz for Debby" by the Bill Evans Trio because it's a live recording that succeeds in having both excellent fidelity and an intimate, close-your-eyes-and-you're-in-the-club vibe (especially with a touch of crossfeed applied - although I prefer without as I like the separation).  As intimate as live albums come, and for my money it represents Bill Evans at his best.


----------



## Dickymint

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is The Universal Migrator 1 by Ayreon, because Ayreon has put together an album with something for everyone. From bass head power to female vocals and electronic rock to heavy metal, what a combination!
  
 Dickymint.


----------



## glassmonkey

*My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Beck - Midnight Vultures because whenever I hear it, no matter how long my cable I just want to dance like no one is watching. That, and I've serenaded my wife with the entirety of "Debra" in falsetto and she hasn't left me. "I wanna get with you, only you. And your sister. I think her name was Debra!"*


----------



## glassmonkey

*My favourite album to listen to with headphones is San Francisco Symphony Orchestra – Mahler’s Sixth Symphony because when I put it on with my HD-600s fed through my GO-1000, I lose all sense below my ears, spine melted and limbs completely absorbed into the violence and grace of the composition. If any album is a reason to have DSD, this is it.*


----------



## glassmonkey

I tried to debold the previous two entries but pressing the button didn't work. Sorry about the raised voice. It happened with copy and paste both times. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## smial1966

Hey no problem, as great music deserves to be emboldened. 

Really stupendous entries recommending excellent albums so far. Great stuff! 




glassmonkey said:


> I tried to debold the previous two entries but pressing the button didn't work. Sorry about the raised voice. It happened with copy and paste both times. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## pedalhead

Go on then, Andy...how about sharing one of your gems?


----------



## Takeanidea

*My favourite album to listen to with headphones is*

 because I fell in love with Pink Floyd after I fell in love with all the bands they inspired before I discovered them. When I got my own back on the banks and got a big pay out for my Loan Protection I decided to spend £80 on The Dark Side of the Moon Immersion Boxset, the most extravagant music purchase ever ; up til then. 
 I found out everything anyone could ever need to know about the making of the album, in fact far more than anyone need ever know. 
 A week after buying it I realised my motorhome sound system of Mission Freedoms and 25W of Cambridge Audio Amp running a Sony Blu Ray Player running through a generator sounded absolutely dreadful and was a bind setting up in the rain.
 The acoustics were all wrong believe it or not. Headphones though; they don't need good acoustics.
 Research lead me to you lot. You lot lead me to Audeze LCD2s. I bought them over the phone in a lay-by after a 3 hour surf.
 You can only imagine what my first listen of DSOTL was like. It was a revelation that began a journey of considerable financial tomfoolery and I've been through everything from HD800s to Stax Sigma Pros like many of us have.
 Back to the music; if there was ever an album for self indulgent behaviour this is it. Money is quite appropriate as a track, it even mentions our hobby. And talking of which , the Immersion Edition duplicates the same stuff on CD and Blu Ray and sounds the same, so the set is tad too much money really.
 Numerous versions aside, this is the album that I can sit down in the dark, switch on , settle back and let track after track blend into one. And I know that this will be 45 minutes of my life that is right up there , every time.


----------



## Mattyhew

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Madvillainy because it encompasses you in the sound of DOOM's voice and adds to the impression that DOOM is this all powerful being. Madlib's production is also second to none, using these low-fi grimy samples and hard breakbeats, there are so many layers to each track that are simply missed by most speakers. The way he throws in these samples from old cartoons etc. helps paint a picture of the character Madvillain and the world he inhabits, which i cant help but get drawn into. The sound of that harsh crackle mixed with DOOMs silky laid back flow is sublime. I wont even begin to talk about lyrical content of DOOMs verses but simply leave you with the first line from "figaro" which demonstrates his penmanship perfectly.
  
 "The rest is empty with no brain but the clever nerd,
 The best emcee with no chain ya ever heard"
  

  
 DOOM would have won our limerick contest easy!


----------



## Mattyhew

For my second entry I'm going to cheat and nominate a track rather than an album, because I choose not to play by the rules.
  
  
 My favourite track to listen to with headphones is Avril 14th because I find the song to be the most perfect two minutes in existence. Everything about the track is incredibly intimate, the noise of the key presses of the piano give the track an acoustic heartbeat. No matter where i am or what i'm doing when the track comes on I am so overwhelmed I have to close my eyes and swallow deeply to prevent myself from bursting into tears. The track makes me feel physically sick, that is how soul crushingly beautiful I find it. The way trails off on the final note gives the piece such a sense of finality and leaves you in that strange silence you get when wearing closed headphones.
  

  
 I would expect to see a few more entries from me as this is my kinda thing 
  
 PS: Glassmonkey, when you have formatted text in your clipboard use the 'paste as plain text' button in the editor (click 'more' on the right) or just paste it into notepad before hand as that will strip it of any formatting


----------



## Turrican2

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is 'A Book like this'  by Angus and Julia Stone because it's probably one of the best produced albums I've ever heard.  The kick drum in 'here we go again' sounds so real I feel like I'm the one pressing the pedal and the kit is right in front of me.  All the tracks are mastered beautifully with much respect being given to every component which make up their songs. I also used to live 5 mins from where they grew up in Sydney's Northern Beaches and listening to their music reminds me of those excellent years I spent in Oz .


----------



## Type35

Dark Side of the Moon is a classic! The numerous remastered versions with their inherent dynamic compression are to be avoided though if one wants to hear this album at its best.


----------



## Type35

One of my favorite album to listen to with headphones is Stone Rose by Ola Gjeilo because it's one of the rare album where you can feel the music in the silence between the notes. It's very soothing and relaxing (a must to calm down after a Rage Against The Machine session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Takeanidea

My DX100 has gone off to China for a WiFi fix and a battery replace so it's looking favourable it'll be back in time for a roaming demo with my HD800s. I wonder who will win the demo comp , is the Tera a better performer with these than the Ibasso monster? I don't know the answer myself but if it's possible it'll be fascinating to try the 2 side by side


----------



## smial1966

I doubt whether the Tera Player will have enough power to adequately drive your HD800, but it'll be interesting to try this combo and find out.  
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> My DX100 has gone off to China for a WiFi fix and a battery replace so it's looking favourable it'll be back in time for a roaming demo with my HD800s. I wonder who will win the demo comp , is the Tera a better performer with these than the Ibasso monster? I don't know the answer myself but if it's possible it'll be fascinating to try the 2 side by side


----------



## Takeanidea

That would be a shame ; for a comparison my Macbook Pro is at 50% volume for a comfortable listen on the HD800, so leet's hope. Once we start adding portable head amps to the equation it's not so easy to work out what's going on


----------



## glassmonkey

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Aesop Rock - Labor Days because the rhymes and allusions are so erudite you feel like a frickin genius for picking them out. That and the beats are relaxed or driving as needed and the lyrics are ridiculously sharp and memorable. There are some ridiculous appearances by Illogic and C-Rayz-Walz also. Illogic's lyrics are especially good in "One Brick." There isn't enough rap that is legitimate poetry.


----------



## Tro95

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring because it defines my audiophilia. I'm a huge fan of soundtracks, but this one is simply the best. I can place every piece of music in the film and enjoy some of the amazing harmonies at certain highs and lows, it brings with it all the emotions embedded within the film itself and quite frankly makes the video unnecessary. When you can close your eyes and get absorbed into the music you have achieved true audio fidelity; quality is one thing, but enjoyment is another, and for me the 'perfect' setup is one where you can completely zone out and just enjoy the music rather than your expensive rig. This album always reminds me of what I love about music and what the real audiophile experience is about.


----------



## pedalhead

tro95 said:


> My favourite album to listen to with headphones is The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring because it defines my audiophilia. I'm a huge fan of soundtracks, but this one is simply the best. I can place every piece of music in the film and enjoy some of the amazing harmonies at certain highs and lows, it brings with it all the emotions embedded within the film itself and quite frankly makes the video unnecessary. When you can close your eyes and get absorbed into the music you have achieved true audio fidelity; quality is one thing, but enjoyment is another, and for me the 'perfect' setup is one where you can completely zone out and just enjoy the music rather than your expensive rig. This album always reminds me of what I love about music and what the real audiophile experience is about.


 
  
 Nice one!  I really like the final part of "The Bridge of Khazad Dum"...(where Gandalf falls).  The solo soprano sings an impossibly mournful lament with the choir gently backing up. <geek> I used to listen to this album whilst playing World of Warcraft and LOTR Online.  Very atmospheric 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </geek>


----------



## Tro95

pedalhead said:


> Nice one!  I really like the final part of "The Bridge of Khazad Dum"...(where Gandalf falls).  The solo soprano sings an impossibly mournful lament with the choir gently backing up. <geek> I used to listen to this album whilst playing World of Warcraft and LOTR Online.  Very atmospheric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely! That and the young choir in The Breaking of the Fellowship are probably the two most emotional parts of the album, although Concerning Hobbits has to be an all-time favourite for generic popularity reasons.


----------



## Mattyhew

tro95 said:


> My favourite album to listen to with headphones is The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring because it defines my audiophilia. I'm a huge fan of soundtracks, but this one is simply the best. I can place every piece of music in the film and enjoy some of the amazing harmonies at certain highs and lows, it brings with it all the emotions embedded within the film itself and quite frankly makes the video unnecessary. When you can close your eyes and get absorbed into the music you have achieved true audio fidelity; quality is one thing, but enjoyment is another, and for me the 'perfect' setup is one where you can completely zone out and just enjoy the music rather than your expensive rig. This album always reminds me of what I love about music and what the real audiophile experience is about.


 
  
 What a lovely way to describe the power of soundtracks. You've inspired me to recommend a few anime soundtracks which I adore.
  
 You should check out the Cowboy Bebop Soundtrack which to me does such a fantastic job of describing and characterising each episode and setting of the show, like you said when listening I cant help but picture every scene 

 Also The Sword of the Stranger OST is incredible, "Ihojin No Yaiba" has these thundering drums that add such a sense of gravity to the piece. 
  
If your at all partial to anime I suggest checking out the show/film or even if not just listen to the OST.
  
Without wanting to derail the thread anyone else got any favourite soundtracks?


----------



## pedalhead

mattyhew said:


> [COLOR=333333]Without wanting to derail the thread anyone else got any favourite soundtracks?[/COLOR]




Blade Runner would be top of that list for me . Tron (Daft Punk) is a great soundtrack too.


----------



## smial1966

You young whippersnappers inhabit a completely different cultural landscape to us old codgers, what with your anime, larp, cos-play, ps4, wow and msg. I'm bemused by all these acronyms and fantastical escapism.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> What a lovely way to describe the power of soundtracks. You've inspired me to recommend a few anime soundtracks which I adore.
> 
> You should check out the Cowboy Bebop Soundtrack which to me does such a fantastic job of describing and characterising each episode and setting of the show, like you said when listening I cant help but picture every scene
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

lol!  I'm just an immature old guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...although admittedly I haven't played an MMO for ten years...too much of a time sink when you have family & other interests.


----------



## Mattyhew

pedalhead said:


> lol!  I'm just an immature old guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I swear, I wasn't raiding last night... I was doing adult things like banking, ironing and reading gardeners world.


----------



## pedalhead

mattyhew said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > lol!  I'm just an immature old guy
> ...


 
  
 ah, those were the days .  Of course, this whole myth that computer games are for kids is only because they haven't been around for long enough yet.  I first started playing in the late '70s.  Me and others my sort of age (early 40's) have grown up with them so it's perfectly normal. Anyway, I'm riding bikes way too much to have the time these days, but when I stop racing the first thing I'll do is install Steam on a new gaming PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Anyway, sorry for the off-topic...back to the music...!


----------



## smial1966

You crazy dude! Gardeners World is the epitome of rock 'n' roll for coffin dodgers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> I swear, I wasn't raiding last night... I was doing adult things like banking, ironing and reading gardeners world.


----------



## Ithilstone

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Pink Floyd - The Wall because: 

 Halfway through high school I discovered Pink Floyd the same time as J R R Tolkien.

 As it happened I received The Wall as a gift from my Father couple of hours after I convinced my Friend to borrow me Lord of the Rings.
 I was very eager to listen to the album but I didn't wanted to put the book aside. Not thinking much I connected my best at the time headphones Koss R20 (I think) to Denon Amp and played CD1 - picked up the book and continued to read - Frodo just met Tom Bombadil,  swapping from CD1 to CD2 and back to CD1, I kept on reading. With unnecessary breaks for school and necessary brakes for sleep It took me 4 days to finish the book. 
  
 Let me tell you this: Jacksons movie was great - with stunning effects etc I really enjoined it - but it is nothing and I mean it - nothing compare to what I "see" every time when I put my headphones on close my eyes and play The Wall.


----------



## ClassicalViola

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _Bravura Violin Warhorse Pieces - In The Hands Of Ning Feng_ because Ning Feng with his amazing virtuosity not only makes the violin sing, but also brings the music to life! Sometimes when my ears are itching to listen to a track from the album, I pick one, but eventually end up listening to track after track because his playing is just so captivating!


----------



## naimless

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is The Seldom Seen Kid by Elbow,when Guy Garvey sings " throw those curtains wide"(one day like this)I can almost feel the sun on my face,it's also sounds just as good coming out of my speakers.Anyway for me it's a stand out track on a brilliant album.


----------



## smial1966

Excellent stuff guys and very thought provoking, so do keep those entries coming, as the competition prizes are ace and sharing your favourite albums with thread readers broadens our musical knowledge.


----------



## Delivery

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Leonard Cohen: Live in London 
  
 Not only do I love his music and find him a true poet but the album reminds me of the 3 times I saw him in concert around 30 years ago!  Happy memories!


----------



## ClassicalViola

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _Chopin: The Nocturnes | __Maria-João Pires_ because I feel that Pires' rendition is just so sincere that the music speaks for itself. To me it has a very calming effect and helps me focus so I often listen to the album while doing academic readings which require a lot of concentration.
  
 I strongly recommend this album as well as all of her other recordings if you are interested in classical piano music. And if you have the chance, listen to her LIVE!


----------



## Takeanidea

Mattyhew was talking about favourite soundtracks last week and that got me to thinking about mine, and mine is Chariots of Fire by Vangelis. Most people who have ever seen a marathon or a half marathon or probably even a fun run will know Titles; but the story behind the Soundtrack might not be so well known.
 At the time the music was ground breaking because no one had previously scored a period movie with such a contemporary feel. The director wanted to keep the budget down and wanted some of Vangelis' old work to appear in the film. Vangelis would have none of it. He saw the film three times and in his usual fashion sat down and knocked out the soundtrack in a matter of a few hours. Vangelis will compose without writing anything down and prefers to work on his synth from the start to the finish of the piece without pause. I still find that hard to believe but I have heard him mention this in several interviews and then sit down and start making original music off the cuff.
 The reason why the soundtrack works is because his music has a soaring quality , a vastness and an emptiness at the same time. It complements the nobility of the amateurs as they compete for glory and immortality in the 1924 Olympic Games. It was Vangelis' first film score and it won him an Oscar making him famous the world over.
 The album version of the film score is much more extended and has a fuller sound and does not need the film to hold it together, it is a full piece of music in it's own right. It evokes memories of my running days when I would line up and 1000s of us would set off to that music. I was a fan of Vangelis before the film and it felt good to share him with so many others. And now I can enjoy his music a second time round thanks to Headf and on a totally different level; no more cries from downstairs "turn that music DOWN!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSav51fVlKU


----------



## pedalhead

.


----------



## pedalhead

_Our co-sponsor _Criterion Audio_ will be offering a discount of 15% for meet attendees! The discount is good for headphones & headphones amplifiers orders placed on the day or can be used for headphones & headphone amp orders placed in the Criterion Showroom for a month after the event. T&Cs apply. This is a great opportunity to obtain some nice kit that is rarely otherwise discounted.  There's already one person going for 15% off an HD800 at the meet _


----------



## ClassicalViola

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _HDtracks.com - the ultimate hi-res sampler (2013)_ because it is FREE and introduces me to wide variety of genres!


----------



## TheAttorney

pedalhead said:


> Our co-sponsor Criterion Audio will be offering a discount of *15%* for meet attendees!


 
  
 Sounds good!
  
 That reminds me, how best to ask for specific models to be available on the day?
 I'm interested in trying the Tellurium Q Black USB and XLR interconnects (and the Ultra Black versions for comparason if I'm feeling extravagant).


----------



## smial1966

I'm sure that Mark (pedalhead) will pass on your request to Mike at Criterion Audio. 




theattorney said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> That reminds me, how best to ask for specific models to be available on the day?
> I'm interested in trying the Tellurium Q Black USB and XLR interconnects (and the Ultra Black versions for comparason if I'm feeling extravagant).


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> I'm sure that Mark (pedalhead) will pass on your request to Mike at Criterion Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely. Any requests for particular items that Criterion offer, just let me know & I'll pass it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit - and I've sent your request over to Mike just now


----------



## Ithilstone

One more album in my favourite section is my go to album when I need some energy boost - Chuck Mangione - Children of Sanchez - with its first track Children Of Sanchez Overture doing most of the boosting ;] first 3 minutes 40 seconds keeps me on the low gear but also preparing for what's coming next... and then the magic 41st second of third minute with its tempo change - that sheer speed and attack but in most positive meaning, followed by brass section and so on... and hell I know that lyric wise this by no means happy track but hey it just does it form me ;]]]


----------



## Ithilstone

And the last one while I am at it - It will be my only anty-headphone album and it is still in my favourite HP albums {go figure} ;]  Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds - Live at Radio City Music Hall - It is from Live DVD and I really wanted to be able to extract the music from it to enjoy on the go . So after many failures I managed to do so with some shareware software - I have no idea what I've done but it shows now in foobar: From DVD - Extracted AC3 - mixed down to 2 channels and recoded to flac. Unfortunate it is nowhere near decent quality - I must have done pretty bad job extracting. Even so I DO love that concert so much that after teeth grinding through the beginning I kind of stop hearing all the imperfections of compression artefacts and start to flow with the music. The better the headphones the longer it takes for me to stop paying attention but always by third track Stay or Leave I am completely lost in music. *It is the biggest proof to me that music always comes first and our gear or quality of recording should be second - You doing it wrong if it is otherwise...*


----------



## CantScareMe

I was meaning to post closer to the time since I wasn't sure if I could make it.
  
 Unfortunately for me it looks like I can't. Won't be in the UK most likely.
  
 The last ones were _really_ good and those who can make it I'm sure will have a great time!


----------



## ClassicalViola

Here goes another attempt!
 ______________________________
  
 My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _Heartbeat - Ryuichi Sakamoto_ because the opening track (which is "Heartbeat"), especially the bass notes, really pumps me (and my heart) up! I usually play the album when I decide that I'm done for the day at the office and I'm preparing to leave for home. I feel that the way various musical elements are combined throughout the different tracks creates a very unique texture and I think listening to this music really makes me feel like I'm in a very different kind of world (perhaps a futuristic one). It may be quite an old album (from the 1990s) but I think it's worth a listen if you've never heard it before.


----------



## Mattyhew

(Sorry for repost, just wanted to check one more time)
  
 Anyone driving past anywhere north of cambridge who has room for one? Trying to come from around Nottingham and I can travel to plenty of places around Cambridge easier than I can too Cambridge for some reason.


----------



## ClassicalViola

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _The Way You Look Tonight - Alan Pasqua, Dave Carpenter & Peter Erskine Trio_ because the swing in the music just allows me to sit back, relax, and imagine that the trio is performing privately for me in my room. It's so relaxing that I don't realize time is ticking by until it finally goes back to track one again. That's just how awesome the music is to me...


----------



## Takeanidea

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Filigree and Shadow by This Mortal Coil because 80s music is forever. 
This is a relatively unknown album from a relatively unknown group that crosses lots of genres, blurring cello with swirling guitars, always moody sometimes dark often haunting, full of lost love and unrequited dreams. It's a headphone album because it craves attention. 
It's a headphone album because there are layers which only the intimacy of a big pair of phones can give.
It's a headphone album because you need to be in the right frame of mind to listen to this to get to the depths of despair contained within. Your partner may well quickly find this too much. 
But we all know the best music demands our attention , don't we?


----------



## Takeanidea

My favourite album to listen to on headphones is Astral Weeks by Van Morrison because it is unique and not always understood. Astral Weeks tells a tale of postwar Belfast seen through the eyes of a child and a young adult and relayed by a true poet. The streets alleyways and fields of Belfast are brought to life in an intensely personal narrative with Van on the verge of real stardom in an uncompromising mood. There were no singles for the horrified record company to make a quick killing on. Furthermore to many the backing music sounds out of synch with the solitary guitar and voice of the lead. 
The backing musicians were given very little brief and very little time in which to accompany the tracks, and the album will come across to many as a chaotic mess. The album cannot be restricted to any particular genre. To me Astral Weeks has a magic that can never be captured.....


----------



## Takeanidea

My favourite album to listen to on headphones is I Forget Where We Were by Ben Howard because I wanted to show my musical tastes are as contemporary as they are wide. I am due to see Ben Howard the day after the meet down at Plymouth. The album has divided opinion among Ben Howard fans after a reasonably long wait following Every Kingdom.
It is a departure from the acoustic style and a much more adventurous sound influenced by John Martyn but with a modern twist.
The lyrics are quite hard to follow and need close attention and a few beers to be followed correctly. Not everyone will like this album so you can hide behind your phones and make this your secret pleasure


----------



## ClassicalViola

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _The King's Singers - The Beatles Connection_ because what more refreshing way to appreciate music by The Beatles than listening to it a cappella?


----------



## glassmonkey

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars because it is the first album that I really heard the difference even mid-fi gear could make and it marks the beginning of my Head-Fi journey. I put the album on my Cowon D2+, recommended by many on Head-Fi, and listened through my HiFiMan RE0 headphones at the recommendation of ljokerl and heard for the first time the soaring highs of the title track and the sound reflections of the recording studio therein, the chugging visceral guitars of Suffragette City, and the sheer depth of probably the most sonically superior track on the album, Soul Love. David Bowie albums are a joy to listen to, in general. He arranges is soundscape so beautifully. While Ziggy may not be the greatest of his albums; I think that belongs to Hunky Dory or Man Who Sold the World; it will always hold a special place in this audiophile's heart. Ziggy played guitarrr...


----------



## smial1966

Just a reminder that the current thread competition closes this evening at 20:00 GMT sharp and that entrants are allowed a maximum of 7 entries each - we will be checking this.


----------



## esuhgb

Might as well make one entry for the fun of it. 
 My favourite album to listen to with headphones is all of them, because i don't have a decent speaker system to use.


----------



## tjw321

My favourite album to listen to with headphones is Amber Rubarth, Sessions From the 17th Ward, because the binaural makes you feel like you are right there, on-stage, with the musicians.


----------



## ClassicalViola

Last entry before it closes!
 ___________________________

 My favourite album to listen to with headphones is _Mahler Symphony No.9 - San Francisco Symphony & Michael Tilson Thomas_ because I consider Mahler my favourite symphonic composer and his 9th I also like the most! I have actually performed the symphony 2 years ago with a youth orchestra and listening to this album really reminds me of the wonderful time I had with my fellow youth musicians...


----------



## Takeanidea

My Ibasso DX100 is back all fixed and sounding as good as ever. Funny thing though I put some mp3s on it and to my ears they sounded better through iTunes on my macbook. When it came to comparing flac files though the sound was far superior through my DX100. I'd not tried this demo before but I was a little surprised.


----------



## smial1966

Thanks to all competition entrants as there have been some really splendid and erudite submissions. It's interesting how certain albums are evocative of a place, time, feeling or fond memory to some many people. Good stuff.

Mark & I will now cogitate on the entries and announce the winners this weekend. So stay tuned!


----------



## glassmonkey

Please do the announcements like we are getting up on a podium. "In third place..."
  
 I think it will make it more fun.


----------



## smial1966

Great idea, will do. 




glassmonkey said:


> Please do the announcements like we are getting up on a podium. "In third place..."
> 
> I think it will make it more fun.


----------



## musicday

Will bring my black Tera player with own moded Korta Koss Pro headphones and maybe Lotoo Paw Gold at the Headfi meet.


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update*
  
*Our meet co-sponsors Criterion Audio (*http://criterionaudio.com/*) in conjunction with Armour Home Electronics have generously donated a whole heap of QED cables for inclusion in the charity raffle as prizes. I've copied/pasted info below from the QED sales rep:*
  
*Reference Optical Quartz 1m: *Reference Optical Quartz is the first of its kind, consisting of 210 separate glass fibres providing an ultra-low jitter signal and a bandwidth of over 150MHz. Perfect for high definition audio where other cables fail.
            
*Reference Digital Audio 1m: *Silver Plated Oxygen Free Copper conductors, triple electrical screening and 24k gold plated eight leaf RCA plugs ensure top-end performance.
  
*Performance 3.5 mm Headphone Extension 1.5m AND Performance 6.35 mm Headphone Extension 1.5m: *We’ve thrown in both to give the winner as much versatility as possible when listening to their pride and joy, Oxygen free conductors and cross talk minimizing geometry make these cables an ideal upgrade in all personal audio and headphone DAC applications.
  
*Ruby Anniversary Evolution 2m pair, Airloc Pre-terminated speaker cable: *QED’s 5* speaker cable utilising QED’s unique Aircore™ technology, factory terminated by QED using our cold weld crimp termination- ‘Airloc™’.
  
*Performance USB A-B 1m: *Hi-Fi News Editors’ Choice award, we’ve designed this cable specifically to transmit high definition audio from your storage device to your DAC. Triple magnetic screening ensures enhanced signal protection and 24k gold plated connectors for enhanced signal transfer.
  
*And Finally the utterly fantastic Reference Audio 40 1m: *Hi-Fi Choice group test winner, AVTech media award winner 2014/15 and WhatHiFi five star reviewed. This is an entirely new design concept from QED labs. Our Complimentary Conductor ™ Technology and Analoc ™ plug Technology ensure maximised signal integrity and timing.
  
  
*Many thanks to Criterion Audio and Armour Home Electronics (QED) for their magnanimous donation. *


----------



## Takeanidea

musicday said:


> Will bring my black Tera player with modded Korta Koss Pro headphones and maybe Lotoo Paw Gold at the Headfi meet.[/quote
> Hi Levi, it will be good to see you again. We last met briefly at the London meet and I see you still have a tera player and your porta pros. How are they modded? And the Lottoo as well is sure to be a head turner.
> I look forward to chatting with you ; I am sure many will admire that you have stuck to portable only
> Trev


----------



## apmusson

Levi

I will be there too. I think there will be a few Tera player owners. I'd love to try the modded Koss.

Ade



musicday said:


> Will bring my black Tera player with own moded Korta Koss Pro headphones and maybe Lotoo Paw Gold at the Headfi meet.


----------



## Turrican2

musicday said:


> Will bring my black Tera player with own moded Korta Koss Pro headphones and maybe Lotoo Paw Gold at the Headfi meet.




Hi Levi,

Maybe this time I'll finally be able to try your Tera with my k3003 as I now have an attenuator which will fit (last meet I brought the wrong one!) looking forward to it. I remember the porta pros sounding excellent, nice combo.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

I realise that you're all champing at the bit to know the results of the latest thread competition. I've picked my winning entries and await the learned input of Mark (pedalhead) to either concur or disagree with me. So please be patient for a little bit longer! 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> Hi Levi,
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this time I'll finally be able to try your Tera with my k3003 as I now have an attenuator which will fit (last meet I brought the wrong one!) looking forward to it. I remember the porta pros sounding excellent, nice combo.



 

Hi Phil,
What is an attenuator and why do you need it ? Would I need it for my IE800's? 
Trev


----------



## Turrican2

The k3003 are only 8ohms, I believe the tera is 10ohms. My attenuator adds resistance to the signal to better match the two. I think the ie800 are higher impedance (24 ohms?) so you should be fine


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> The k3003 are only 8ohms, I believe the tera is 10ohms. My attenuator adds resistance to the signal to better match the two. I think the ie800 are higher impedance (24 ohms?) so you should be fine



 



Yep I remember them now , my ER4PT had one to take the ohms up higher, Etymotic said it gave a smoother sound signature on their advice leaflet.
I've since lost the Ety's maybe they'll turn up one day. Will be good to try out the IE800s on the Tera if the chance arises.


----------



## smial1966

*Competition update*
  
*The winners of the 'My favourite album to listen to with headphones is BLANKETY because BLANK' competition are:*
  
*Drum roll please...*
  

  
*...in third place for his erudite and descriptive submission is KT66 with post #555. Congratulations as a nice hybrid portable headphone amplifier - the TU-HP01 from Elekit - will be winging it's way to you soon. *
  
*Stay tuned for the second place winner announcement soon. *


----------



## glassmonkey

Congratulations KT66! Excellent choice of album and well expressed. Personally, I love Tom Verlaine's vocals and the guitar is just as good as you stated. I think that album had influence with bands like the Violent Femmes and Radiohead. Well expressed entry. Bring the amp to the meet!


----------



## smial1966

*Competition update*
  
*The winners of the 'My favourite album to listen to with headphones is BLANKETY because BLANK' competition are:*
  
*Zany dancing please...*
  

  
*...in second place for his humorous and confessional post #573 is glassmonkey. Congratulations as an iBasso DX50 will be posted to you next week. I think that we can all identify with instances of uncoordinated dancing and crooning! *
  
*The competition winner will be announced later today, so stay tuned. *


----------



## glassmonkey

Woohooo!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Tro95

glassmonkey said:


> Woohooo!!! I'm so excited!


 

 Congratz!


----------



## Duncan

I'm starting to salivate...

Less than a month to go


----------



## smial1966

Apologies guys, but due to WiFi issues I'll have to post the competition winner tomorrow. :rolleyes:


----------



## Takeanidea

duncan said:


> I'm starting to salivate...
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a month to go



 


Hi Duncan,
looking forward to seeing your Chord Hugo , from what I've read it's something I'd love to try with my HD800's- can the Hugo really be better than the DX100's amp? I say that with tongue in cheek of course......
Regards
Trev


----------



## smial1966

*Competition update*
  
*The winner of the 'My favourite album to listen to with headphones is BLANKETY because BLANK' competition is:*
  
*Suitable graphic please...*
  

  
*...Mattyhew with post #580. Congratulations to the rule breaking wordsmith, as we felt that this entry expertly conveyed the visceral emotions evoked by listening to this track. **A pair of Martin Logan Mikros 90 headphones will be with you shortly.*
  
*Thanks to all the competition entrants for your interesting and entertaining submissions.  *


----------



## Takeanidea

Congratulations to everybody who won! These were some amazing prizes! And some amazing entries  It was interesting how many were of albums that were years sometimes centuries old


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


> *Competition update*
> 
> *The winner of the 'My favourite album to listen to with headphones is BLANKETY because BLANK' competition is:*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do I also win the woman?


----------



## smial1966

Now, now, calm down. Think righteous thoughts young man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> Do I also win the woman?


----------



## Mattyhew

smial1966 said:


>


 
  
 Haven't had one of those in a long time.
  
 Anyway moving on... 
  
 I cant wait to try them out,  ill make sure to give my impressions, from other reviews should contrast well with my TH900s


----------



## pedalhead

Congrats all, worthy winners indeed!  I really enjoyed that competition...it's all about the music, innit?


----------



## Takeanidea

mattyhew said:


> Haven't had one of those in a long time.
> 
> Anyway moving on...
> 
> I cant wait to try them out,  ill make sure to give my impressions, from other reviews should contrast well with my TH900s


 

 Bring both


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> Congrats all, worthy winners indeed!  I really enjoyed that competition...it's all about the music, innit?


 

 But the meet will make us enjoy the music even more right?


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats all, worthy winners indeed!  I really enjoyed that competition...it's all about the music, innit?
> ...


----------



## TheAttorney

> Now, now, calm down. Think righteous thoughts young man.


 
  
 I'm still waiting for you to work your organisational skills and book the Strictly dancing group as a show highlight.
 No, not all of them obviously - that would be silly, and there wouldn't be enough room in the hall anyway. About five would be fine...
  
 Edit: As my picture seems to have stopped all conversation for several hours, I've decided to remove it so that we don't get too distracted from the topic in hand )


----------



## Takeanidea

theattorney said:


> I'm still waiting for you to work your organisational skills and book the Strictly dancing group as a show highlight.
> No, not all of them obviously - that would be silly, and there wouldn't be enough room in the hall anyway. About five would be fine...
> 
> Edit: As my picture seems to have stopped all conversation for several hours, I've decided to remove it so that we don't get too distracted from the topic in hand )


 

 That's a shame have I missed something in my absence? You have the Stax SR009 and the BHSE, are you the kind person bringing this along to the meet? That would be the forst time I've ever seen that combo in real life! There won't be enough time to get through all this wonderful stuff


----------



## TheAttorney

Yes, you missed a treat for the eyes IMO, but possibly too much of a diversion for some. I can always reinstate the picture by popular demand.
  
 Yes, I'm expecting to bring the BHSE/009 (and 007) to the meet. Also expecting it to be driven by my newly acquired iFi iDSD.
 Is it madness to drive over £7k worth of gear with a £415 DAC? Most probably.


----------



## smial1966

TheAttorney,
  
 You're welcome to borrow my Exogal Comet DAC with upgraded power supply if you wish. I'll also have a BorderPatrol 'Bamboo' DAC which is tube based and though it's restricted to redbook sounds astonishingly good. Or there's a Chord Hugo too. PM me if you need to borrow anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


theattorney said:


> Yes, you missed a treat for the eyes IMO, but possibly too much of a diversion for some. I can always reinstate the picture by popular demand.
> 
> Yes, I'm expecting to bring the BHSE/009 (and 007) to the meet. Also expecting it to be driven by my newly acquired iFi iDSD.
> Is it madness to drive over £7k worth of gear with a £415 DAC? Most probably.


----------



## smial1966

*RHA Audio our meet co-sponsors are offering a 15% discount on their entire product range during the event. Time to bag an IEM bargain folks! *


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> *RHA Audio our meet co-sponsors are offering a 15% discount on their entire product range during the event. Time to bag an IEM bargain folks! *


 
  
 Excellent!  Got my eye on some T10s for use on the bike.  My SE500 cables are so frayed they're gonna snap any day now.


----------



## Turrican2

theattorney said:


> Yes, you missed a treat for the eyes IMO, but possibly too much of a diversion for some. I can always reinstate the picture by popular demand.
> 
> Yes, I'm expecting to bring the BHSE/009 (and 007) to the meet. Also expecting it to be driven by my newly acquired iFi iDSD.
> Is it madness to drive over £7k worth of gear with a £415 DAC? Most probably.


 
 you might be surprised with the iDSD micro, it's a powerful beastie.  I'll be bringing my entire ifi stack comprising of iDac (also iDSD micro), iCan and iTube, looking forward to introducing some new cans to them!
  
 Anyone planning to bring some K812 to the meet??? would really like to introduce those to my stack


----------



## canonlp

Put me down on the list! I would love to attend and I can bring my HD598.
  
 Anyone from Oxford that's also going?


----------



## smial1966

*Call out to thread readers*
  
*Are any of you graphic designers? As we'd like to produce a meet T-shirt and sell it at cost on the 25th April. So we need a competent designer or photo-shop whizzkid to design a simple graphic for printing on T-shirts.*
  
*We have a simple design in mind and it's probably only a 20 minute job. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated and you'll receive a free meet T-shirt for your time.*
  
*Please PM me if you're feeling creative!  *


----------



## smial1966

*There will be one more thread competition before the meet (25th April) so stay tuned for a mega prize bundle. *


----------



## pedalhead

canonlp said:


> Put me down on the list! I would love to attend and I can bring my HD598.
> 
> Anyone from Oxford that's also going?


 
  
 I'm coming from Oxford but we'll be making a long weekend of it so may not be straightforward if you're after a lift.


----------



## Takeanidea

more competitions is what we need!


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all.  Meet co-sponsor Criterion Audio have managed to secure a demo unit of the new Quad PA-One to bring along to the meet!  It's a £1299 tube amp (6SL7/6SN7/EZ81) with a built-in 24bit/192Khz DAC. 

 [size=17.0300006866455px]As a previous owner of a few Quad amps I know they make some great kit so I'm super excited to hear this one.[/size]


----------



## smial1966

Very nice looking piece of kit, let's hope that it sounds spectacularly good. 




pedalhead said:


> [COLOR=000000]Hi all.  Meet co-sponsor Criterion Audio have managed to secure a demo unit of the new Quad PA-One to bring along to the meet!  It's a £1299 tube amp (6SL7/6SN7/EZ81) with a built-in 24bit/192Khz DAC.
> 
> [size=17.0300006866455px]As a previous owner of a few Quad amps I know they make some great kit so I'm super excited to hear this one.[/size]
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Ithilstone

uuu matt black ;] Like it. And hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## deafanddumb

tony1110 said:


> I'll do my utmost to attend. It's a bit of a slog from Newcastle but I'll look upon it as an opportunity to see a part of the UK that I've never seen before.
> 
> At present I have a Violectric V281, an Anedio D2 DAC and my Alpha Prime headphones w/ Charleston "Audiophile" cable (will be interesting to compare it to some of the Toxic cables).



Hey Tony....same neck of the woods...could always start a northern version!?  p.s. I have colorfly C4 and Fostex th900's which are a great match if you fancied a mini shoot out sometime?


----------



## smial1966

*Competition time:*
  
*The prizes for the last competition before the meet have yet to be finalized, but there will be a pair of Master & Dynamic MH30 On Ear Headphones in Black Leather/Gunmetal. *http://www.masterdynamic.co.uk/products/mh30
  
*This competition is open to UK Head-Fi members who've posted in this thread before today. The closing date for entries is Saturday 18th April at 18:00. Entrants are allowed 10 submissions each, so take your time and think about implausible combinations. *
  
_*Your task is to create implausibly daft, odd, surreal or downright ludicrous band names and the title of their debut album. *_
  
_*So e.g. `Cacao Cinders' by `The Chocolate Fireguard' = album first then band name. *_
_*Another example might be `Bloody Bunions' by The 'Irate Chiropodists' = album title then band name. *_
  
*The winning entries will be decided by Mark and I. We're expecting some wacky combinations so be creative and have fun, but please be original and don't use existing band names/album titles.  *


----------



## Ithilstone

... ;]


----------



## tjw321

This isn't an entry, because I've just won some headphones on another thread and someone else deserves a chance, but I had to get this one out there because it nearly happened for real:
  
 Fruit Flies Like a Bent Banana by Andy Fruit and the Bent Bananas.
  
 As I said, not an entry, but maybe to get the ball rolling....


----------



## smial1966

Typo - now corrected. 
  
 Quote:


ithilstone said:


> ???  Saturday 18th May at 18:00 ??? or should that be April ?


----------



## Ithilstone

I would PM but I reached my limit ;[


----------



## smial1966

Hahaha. That's priceless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


tjw321 said:


> This isn't an entry, because I've just won some headphones on another thread and someone else deserves a chance, but I had to get this one out there because it nearly happened for real:
> 
> Fruit Flies Like a Bent Banana by Andy Fruit and the Bent Bananas.
> 
> As I said, not an entry, but maybe to get the ball rolling....


----------



## smial1966

Don't worry as there's plenty of time left for you to post entries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


ithilstone said:


> I would PM but I reached my limit ;[


----------



## Tro95

1. "Naturally Compressed" by "The Doppler Effect"
 2. "Romping Road Rage" by "Ziggy Wiggy and the Stardust Band"
 3. "Ti La So Fa Me Re Do" by "The Music of Sound"
 4. "Heavy Death Metal Crash Iron Fist Pain Bang Yeah!" by "MeTuL"
  
 More to come as I think of them.


----------



## dill3000

"Easter Egg" by "Sexual Chocolate"


----------



## Ithilstone

> > Band - album name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

As co-judge mine won't count, but here's one anyway...
  
_Stolen Riffs _by Felonious Monk


----------



## smial1966

This will probably single me out as a musical heathen, but why is that combination funny?
 Me no understand. Please explain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> As co-judge mine won't count, but here's one anyway...
> 
> _Stolen Riffs _by Felonious Monk


----------



## pedalhead

Well I think I'm bending the rules by playing with the name  "Thelonious Monk"...Felonious (relating to or involved in crime)....Album name "Stolen Riffs". Geddit??


----------



## smial1966

Ah OK. So the dude isn't called Felonious but Thelonious. Was he a real monk?!? 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Well I think I'm bending the rules by playing with the name  "Thelonious Monk"...Felonious (relating to or involved in crime)....Album name "Stolen Riffs". Geddit??


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Ah OK. So the dude isn't called Felonious but Thelonious. Was he a real monk?!?


 
  

  
  
 Thelonious Monk is one of the finest jazz musicians of all time...  http://www.allmusic.com/artist/thelonious-monk-mn0000490416/biography


----------



## Dickymint

I have been listening to good music for tears, (too many to mention,) Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Nice, ELP, etc! But recently I came across two bands that I have not heard of before, one is brilliant, Anathema, even going back to some of the early stuff is wicked but my favourite at the moment is "IQ." They go back to the 80's (I believe,) and some of their albums are so stupendous, how I have never heard them before is beyond me! If you get a chance listen to Subterrania, Seventh House or the new album The Road of Bones. Well produced with lots of content and they contain my favourite ingredient; "Emotion!"


----------



## pedalhead

Good stuff, Dickymint!  I'm a fan of Anathema & IQ too.  You should have a listen to the latest from Transatlantic, I suspect you'll like it.


----------



## terencetcf

"Once upon a time" by "Yeah! Again"


----------



## smial1966

If you Prog Rock guys break out the 'Yes' 40 minute solo's at the meet I swear that I'll ban the lot of you.  




pedalhead said:


> Good stuff, Dickymint!  I'm a fan of Anathema & IQ too.  You should have a listen to the latest from Transatlantic, I suspect you'll like it.


----------



## canonlp

"Unobtainium" by "Audio Nirvana"
 "The End Game" by "Beatzology"


----------



## ian-500

Just joined a few days ago and can't believe this meet is on my wedding anniversary, arrggghhh!


----------



## alvin sawdust

ian-500 said:


> Just joined a few days ago and can't believe this meet is on my wedding anniversary, arrggghhh!


 
 Tell her you are taking her on a surprise trip!


----------



## pedalhead

alvin sawdust said:


> ian-500 said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined a few days ago and can't believe this meet is on my wedding anniversary, arrggghhh!
> ...




Lol, it sure would be a surprise .


----------



## smial1966

Cambridge has a nice mix of chain stores, smaller family run shops and a couple of shopping centres for retail therapy. There's also world class museums, academic colleges to explore and punting on the Cam.
  
 What more could any woman ask for?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Quote:


ian-500 said:


> Just joined a few days ago and can't believe this meet is on my wedding anniversary, arrggghhh!


----------



## KT66

Les Garcons de la Plage - When you find the girl of your dreams in the arms of some Scotsman from Hull

Vegetable Structure -Dem Beanz

The Gas Mark Five - Cookin with the GMF

Four Star - Fill her up Baby

The Princess Anne Experience - Stud Farm Replica

In the Night Garden - where's that acid?

Ken Dodds Dads Dogs Dead - Nutty Notty Ash


----------



## smial1966

The mere thought of `The Princess Anne Experience' makes me shudder! 
 Ken Dodds Dads Dogs Dead - What a tongue twister! 
  
 Great entries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


kt66 said:


> Les Garcons de la Plage - When you find the girl of your dreams in the arms of some Scotsman from Hull
> 
> Vegetable Structure -Dem Beanz
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

_We Came, We Saw, We Conkered-The Danglers_


----------



## Takeanidea

_Sentenced to Deaf-Pardon?_


----------



## Takeanidea

_Hang Loose Mother Goose-The Danglers_


----------



## Takeanidea

_Sweatinessabounds-The Perspirators_


----------



## Takeanidea

_Stacks of Stax in the Night-The We Can Dreamers_


----------



## Takeanidea

_Reality Sucks-The Lollipops_


----------



## smial1966

Methinks someone is obsessed with his danglers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> _Hang Loose Mother Goose-The Danglers_


----------



## Takeanidea

Well they could have been huge but after a promising start they dropped into the lower reaches and have never regained ground since. The first 2 albums were the best....


----------



## smial1966

I heard that their separation was quite traumatic and extremely painful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> Well they could have been huge but after a promising start they dropped into the lower reaches and have never regained ground since. The first 2 albums were the best....


----------



## Takeanidea

Although small they have been acknowledged by most as very influential....


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


>


 

 You know them just as well as I do Andy I can see that!


----------



## terencetcf

I only have a pair of Beyerdynamic T90. I wonder should I bring it to the meet? Probably no one interested on my gear...


----------



## smial1966

Everyone and all gear is most welcome at the meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


terencetcf said:


> I only have a pair of Beyerdynamic T90. I wonder should I bring it to the meet? Probably no one interested on my gear...


----------



## Takeanidea

_Enough Lead To Put Some Rock In Your Pencil The Graphites_


----------



## ian-500

smial1966 said:


>


 
 You guys will get me in trouble


----------



## Dickymint

Do that and there will be no one left!


----------



## Takeanidea

_The Seven Year Glitch - Bill Gates and the Blue Screens_


----------



## Takeanidea

_This Stevens Don't Shake - Schoolboys are Cruel_


----------



## Takeanidea

_This is How it Ends Part I - The Uneasy Coalition_


----------



## smial1966

More competition prizes announced soon so keep those entries rolling in.


----------



## smial1966

*UK Head-Fi Meet stalwarts may recollect that in 2012 Fried Reim (CEO of Lake People) attended the event with a stack of Violectric equipment. This year Fried has other commitments on the 25th April, but has kindly agreed to send over a fully tricked out V281 for demonstration purposes and a yet undisclosed amplifier for inclusion in the raffle. *
  

  
*There's more...*
  
*Fried has authorised me to offer a 15% discount on all Violectric equipment ordered during the meet. So have a look at *http://www.lake-people.de/home.html *and bag yourself a superb piece of kit at a great price!*
  
*I will make a note of meet orders and pass the details onto Fried who'll contact buyers to arrange payment & delivery.  *


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> *UK Head-Fi Meet stalwarts may recollect that in 2012 Fried Reim (CEO of Lake People) attended the event with a stack of Violectric equipment. This year Fried has other commitments on the 25th April, but has kindly agreed to send over a fully tricked out V281 for demonstration purposes and a yet undisclosed amplifier for inclusion in the raffle. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Andy ...I love their gear. 

Must...leave....credit...card...at...home


----------



## Turrican2

Album title: 'Got 5 amps, 6 dacs and 12 pairs or cans but still only 2 ears'

Band: 'The head-fiers'


----------



## smial1966

*Meet attendees*
  
*In the next few days I'll compile and post a list of all Head-Fi members planning to attend the forthcoming meet. Please ensure that your username is on this list, as meet attendees will be required to register at the event. This isn't as onerous as it sounds, as it just means ticking your username off a list and writing yourself a name badge - with username and real name on. Head-Fi members guests will also be required to jot down their name(s). *
  
*Only Head-Fi members and their guests are eligible to purchase raffle tickets, so we hope to discourage non-members from turning up 10 minutes before the draw specifically to buy tickets, as noticeably happened in 2012 and was commented on by several attendees.   *


----------



## dill3000

Return of the Donkey - Head-fu

What Goes Down, Can Stay Down - Ridin'Low

King Song - Gorilla Warfare 

Truffle Rush - The Three Little Warthogs

Storm of the Eye - ThunderDogs 

Button Heaven - Willy Won't Come Home

Bakeaway - Easy & the Cupcakes 

Burger Bun - The Vegunz 

Hoodies and Trackpants - The Tailor Machinists


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update:*
  
*Look what's being entered into the charity raffle after it's been on demo at the meet!*
  


  
*A brand new and just released Feliks Audio - *http://www.feliksaudio.pl/ *-* *`Elise' headphone amplifier. *
  
Technical Specification 
Input Impedance: 100 kOhm
Frequency response: 10 Hz - 60 Khz +/- 3 dB (300 ohm)
Power output: 200mW
Pre-amp Gain: 20dB
THD: 0.4 % (300 ohm, 20 mW)
Optimal headphones impedance: 100 - 300 ohm
Headphones output: Jack 6.3mm
AC: 230V/120V (power cord included)
Dimensions: 310x205x170 [mm]


----------



## Turrican2

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> *Raffle update:*
> 
> *Look what's being entered into the charity raffle after it's been on demo at the meet!*
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
 very nice.
  
 So Andy, how is the raffle going to work?  will it be like the previous 2 meets where your number gets called and you pick a prize?  or will it be the format of "next prize is X and the winners is... Y"?  I hope for the latter for the sake of time 
  
 there's a pretty nice choice of stuff, not sure it would be easy to decide!


----------



## smial1966

I'm inclined to let folks pick what they want but will instigate a time limit if there's too much dawdling! 




turrican2 said:


> very nice.
> 
> So Andy, how is the raffle going to work?  will it be like the previous 2 meets where your number gets called and you pick a prize?  or will it be the format of "next prize is X and the winners is... Y"?  I hope for the latter for the sake of time
> 
> there's a pretty nice choice of stuff, not sure it would be easy to decide!


----------



## Takeanidea

I am terrible at remembering names so the badges will help hugely and if it stops the freeloaders then even better


----------



## Delivery

Hi
 I hope to attend with my 17 year old son but we can probably only make the afternoon, if we can make it I'll bring my LCD3Fs and a Chord Hugo
 Thank you for arranging!


----------



## smial1966

You are both most welcome to attend. 




delivery said:


> Hi
> I hope to attend with my 17 year old son but we can probably only make the afternoon, if we can make it I'll bring my LCD3Fs and a Chord Hugo
> Thank you for arranging!


----------



## glassmonkey

Shave my head and call me Shirley - The Cell-mate Four
  
 Bacchanalian orgy on the Sinai - Spiritual Pornography
  
 A Rabbi, an Irishman and a Polack... - The Racists
  
 It Stinks in Here - Nigel Farage's Brainhole
  
 I earned this - Corporate Welfare
  
 A see-saw built for 650 - Westminster Abbey Rockers
  
 I walked to school up hill both ways on gouty stumps - Yes, Grandpa
  
 Man from Nantucket - Ron Jeremy's Luxurious Fur
  
 forty-two reasons to blink out of existence - thanks for all the fish
  
 There's always time - The Procrastinators
  
  
 That's all mine in one shot. I'm really looking forward to the meet. It seems too far away.


----------



## smial1966

Great entries. 
The meet is less than 2 weeks away now. The time will fly by.




glassmonkey said:


> Shave my head and call me Shirley - The Cell-mate Four
> 
> Bacchanalian orgy on the Sinai - Spiritual Pornography
> 
> ...


----------



## 234537

Hi Smial1966,

I would like to attend please.

Thanks a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## Rearwing

Hi Andy, I am hoping to attend.
  
 Chris


----------



## pedalhead

Not long now!  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  
If anyone bringing gear along would like to make use of a basic table sign template I've drawn up, send me a PM & I'll send it over.  Cheers!


----------



## naimless

Does anybody who's coming to the meet have a pair of oppo pm1 or 2's they could bring along,I'd like to try them on my HA-1.
Thanks.


----------



## smial1966

Let's have some more entries for the current competition guys! 
Another nice prize will be announced tomorrow so get those creative juices flowing.


----------



## Dickymint

Wrench and spanners = The Nut Jobs.
  
 Big Broken Cable = The Jointers
  
 Landing strip = Undercarriage.
  
 Trannies and caps = The resistance.
  
 Bending the Rules  = Hotgun.
  
 Spark and Fuel = The Fire.
  
 Sheep = Collies.
  
 Rocket Man = Ballistic Missile.
  
 Long Drop = Para-Shoot.
  
 Hifi-meet = Mega-Money.


----------



## naimless

Never ending by Ad-infinitum
What? By The Deaf ears.


----------



## hypnos1

smial1966 said:


> *Raffle update:*
> 
> *Look what's being entered into the charity raffle after it's been on demo at the meet!*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi smial1966.
  
 WOW...there's a surprise! - you kept that quiet, mon ami  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 As you know, I shall be bringing mine - complete with C3gS drivers and GEC/OSRAM CV2523/ A1834 (6AS7G), so hopefully should be doubly interesting.
 Can you please put me down on the list of attendees...am really looking forward to this meet (my first).
  
 ps. The feliks guys have a separate site now for the English version...ie www.feliksaudio.pl/en
  
 Cheers, and see you at Cambridge


----------



## FortisFlyer75

smial1966 said:


> *Meet attendees*
> 
> *In the next few days I'll compile and post a list of all Head-Fi members planning to attend the forthcoming meet. Please ensure that your username is on this list, as meet attendees will be required to register at the event. This isn't as onerous as it sounds, as it just means ticking your username off a list and writing yourself a name badge - with username and real name on. Head-Fi members guests will also be required to jot down their name(s). *
> 
> *Only Head-Fi members and their guests are eligible to purchase raffle tickets, so we hope to discourage non-members from turning up 10 minutes before the draw specifically to buy tickets, as noticeably happened in 2012 and was commented on by several attendees.   *


 
 I can now make this as was not sure for a long time if I would be able to attend.  So if you can put me down for 1+1 that would be appreciated. 
 Not sure if equipment wise I have much different to what I have seen on the list but will bring the following anyway's: 
  
 Chord Hugo
 Sony ZX1 Walkman (Japan version)
 Sony X1060 Walkman
 Sony MDR-7520 with Whiplash V3 Hybrid cable modification wired to both drivers. 
 JH16PRO
  
 *Can bring along a Tag Mclaren DVD32R for any one interested in how one spinning those old things called cd's.  Only thing is the only head amp source I have is the Chord Hugo and currently have not got around to getting a coax cable that fits the Hugo as my Indigo coax are to big for the Hugo so would need someone to supply a Hugo friendly coax for the day or plum the DVD32R into some one else's dac/amp for the day if they wanted to. Just let me know in advance if any one wishes to try this with their gear an I will be happy to bring along. 
  
 Look forward to meeting every one there on the day and hope I don't see or hear any gear I like!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Just a couple of album/band entry antidotes before I turn in for the night as I was shy on the other competitions that flew past...
  
 'It's a long drop' by 'The Cliff Hangers'
  
 'Forgot to Forget' by 'Alzheimer's Old Farts Band"
  
 'Fast cars, Fist's & Verbal tirades & Rock 'N' Roll' - 'The Clarkson Trio'
  
 A Leopard never changes it's spot's - 'The Zebras feat the Cheetah's'
  
 Conservative House Party Vol.10 Mega mix by 'Space Cadet's'
  
 'Daylight Robbery' by 'Those Crazy Old Bent as a Two Bob Note Bankers"
  
 'Eye for an Eye' - 'The Cross Eyed Opticians' 
  
 'Made In England' - 'Princess Leyland & The Talbots'
  
 'Five minutes of Fame' by 'The Undiscovered'
  
 'Truth Hurts' by ' The Lying Fury's'
  
 'Back to the Future'- 'The Delorean's'
  
 Guess I got a bit carried away with my couple and done all ten in one hit - actually 11 but can't decide on one to exclude.
 Good fun all the same


----------



## pedalhead

fortisflyer75 said:


> I can now make this as was not sure for a long time if I would be able to attend.  So if you can put me down for 1+1 that would be appreciated.
> Not sure if equipment wise I have much different to what I have seen on the list but will bring the following anyway's:
> 
> Chord Hugo
> ...


 
  
 Glad you can make it!  I'll be bringing some extra optical, coax, line level RCAs etc so I'm sure between us we can get things covered. I used to lust after the DVD32R back in the day so quite selfishly I'd love to have a play with one if you're able to bring it along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KT66

Am 70/30 that I will be there, SWMBO has not signed my permission slip yet.
  
 I will bring
 HM-901 with minbox 
 DX90
 Lehmann Traveller Amp
 Beyerdynamic T70P
  
 maybe more


----------



## ninjapirate9901

I'm 95% sure that I will be attending the meet.
  
 Not sure what exactly I will bring along yet. Is there wifi access on site?


----------



## smial1966

Tell your wife that Rumpole would approve as the event is for charity!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Quote:


kt66 said:


> Am 70/30 that I will be there, SWMBO has not signed my permission slip yet.
> 
> I will bring
> HM-901 with minbox
> ...


----------



## smial1966

The venue is covered by 2 BT Openzone hotspots so paid for wifi is available - http://www.btwifi.co.uk/ - but I haven't tested the signal strength nor reliability of contact. 
  
 Quote:


ninjapirate9901 said:


> I'm 95% sure that I will be attending the meet.
> 
> Not sure what exactly I will bring along yet. Is there wifi access on site?


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all!   As the meet is drawing near (yay!), I think it's worth mentioning a couple of things to help make it as successful and enjoyable as possible for everyone.
   Meet tips Old timers and first timers alike, please have a read of the "Meet Tips for Newbies" post here... http://www.head-fi.org/t/450911/uk-meet-tips-for-newbies#post_6090776.  It's mostly common sense, but definitely worth a look so we can all be confident that our gear will finish the day in the same condition it started, and also so everyone gains the most enjoyment possible from the meet.
   Spare bits & bobs For those bringing gear along, work on the assumption that you'll have a single electrical socket to play with...which inevitably means, *bring an extension strip* (or two, or three).  If in doubt, bring more than you need as there's bound to be someone who could use an extra one.  Same goes for spare cables...power, digital & analogue interconnects, 1/4" > 3.5mm adapters (and the reverse), XLR > 1/4" adapters etc etc.
   We've got a fantastic selection of gear lined up for this meet and some mouth-watering raffle prizes so I'm confident it'll be the best UK meet yet.  Thanks to everyone for your participation, and I'm looking forward to seeing you all soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.    Mark.


----------



## Toxic Cables

HiFiMAN cans can be ordered on meet day by emailing me at 35% off retail.


----------



## pedalhead

toxic cables said:


> HiFiMAN cans can be ordered on meet day by emailing me at 35% off retail.




Wow. Thanks Frank, that's a stunning deal.


----------



## Mattyhew

Booked tickets, decided to bite the bullet and take the 3 hour train/bus/walk triathlon (someone decided to dig up the railway tracks surrounding Cambridge that weekend... just my luck).
  
 I'll bring the following (might have to revise my list once I've looked at packing it all)
  
 Fostex TH900
 Headamp Gilmote Lite
 dB Labs Tranquillity DAC
 Martin Logan Mikros 90 (small review coming I promise <3)
 Fiio E17K
 Zero Audio Duoza (if anyone is interested)
 Monster Turbine Miles Davis
  
 Cant wait


----------



## Duncan

mattyhew said:


> Booked tickets, decided to bite the bullet and take the 3 hour train/bus/walk triathlon (someone decided to dig up the railway tracks surrounding Cambridge that weekend... just my luck).


They did? - Hmm... I'd better check it out! - where are you coming in from? - if the train tracks are out of commission, I'll be taking the coach from Bedford (X5)... maybe catch you on board!


----------



## pedalhead

mattyhew said:


> Booked tickets, decided to bite the bullet and take the 3 hour train/bus/walk triathlon (someone decided to dig up the railway tracks surrounding Cambridge that weekend... just my luck).
> 
> I'll bring the following (might have to revise my list once I've looked at packing it all)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excellent, glad you can make it


----------



## smial1966

Well done Matthew, have 3 free raffle ticket on me for your perseverance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do remind me at the meet.  
  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> Booked tickets, decided to bite the bullet and take the 3 hour train/bus/walk triathlon (someone decided to dig up the railway tracks surrounding Cambridge that weekend... just my luck).
> 
> I'll bring the following (might have to revise my list once I've looked at packing it all)
> 
> ...


----------



## terencetcf

Hi Smial1966,

 I would like to attend please. Possibly bringing a guest too.

 Thanks a lot. And I will be bringing my Beyerdynamic T90.
  
  
  
 Cheers,
 Terence


----------



## smial1966

Welcome aboard Terence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


terencetcf said:


> Hi Smial1966,
> 
> I would like to attend please. Possibly bringing a guest too.
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Just in case you guys haven't checked the meet equipment list lately, I'm pleased to say that Chord UK are sending a Hugo TT over for demonstration purposes, which will be one of the first consumer TT units in the 'wild'. Nice!


----------



## Takeanidea

I've just received a Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs so I shall take that along- I thought I'd bought the top Alpha Dogs (oops) til I heard about the Alpha Primes. I'd love to compare and contrast the 2 and I see we have a pair of primes appearing, wonderful!


----------



## Mattyhew

duncan said:


> They did? - Hmm... I'd better check it out! - where are you coming in from? - if the train tracks are out of commission, I'll be taking the coach from Bedford (X5)... maybe catch you on board!


 
  
 On the national rail website there's lots of different pages about stretches of track being closed around cambridge. The result being that there's no direct train to camrbidge from the east midlands, I would have to go to london then back up, which implies that the track from the south is fine.


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> I've just received a Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs so I shall take that along- I thought I'd bought the top Alpha Dogs (oops) til I heard about the Alpha Primes. I'd love to compare and contrast the 2 and I see we have a pair of primes appearing, wonderful!


 
  
 Yup, I'm bringing my Primes along...feel free to spend some time with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pedalhead

*Raffle update!*
  
The legendary British audio company Creek Audio have kindly donated one of their fine headphone amps, the OBH-21mk2 to our raffle!  It's designed to drive one or two low impedance headphones and also features a variable pre-amp output. This lovely little amp will be available for demo during the day and then included in the raffle.


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> Yup, I'm bringing my Primes along...feel free to spend some time with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So looking to this meet already , are we there yet?


----------



## Takeanidea

pedalhead said:


> *Raffle update!*
> 
> The legendary British audio company Creek Audio have kindly donated one of their fine headphone amps, the OBH-21mk2 to our raffle!  It's designed to drive one or two low impedance headphones and also features a variable pre-amp output. This lovely little amp will be available for demo during the day and then included in the raffle.


 

 That looks a beaut- I had a Creek Tuner for a few years , I thought it sounded fantastic , it took all  the compression out of the Radio stations and they sounded like they were playing music rather than throwing noise at you.
 Those were the days..... could never get a good FM signal at me mams, now there's a cystal clear DAB signal there.....


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> That looks a beaut- I had a Creek Tuner for a few years , I thought it sounded fantastic , it took all  the compression out of the Radio stations and they sounded like they were playing music rather than throwing noise at you.
> Those were the days..... could never get a good FM signal at me mams, now there's a cystal clear DAB signal there.....


 
  
 Yep I've had a soft spot for Creek for years as they're one of the brands I read about in hifi mags & aspired to owning when I was a geeky teenager.  Their stuff always seems solidly built, fancy but obtainable British hifi (unlike Naim for example which always seemed so expensive to me as a youngster with limited funds).  This is pretty much why I approached Creek to provide an amp for the meet.  I'm really looking forward to hearing this little amp -  ironically, as a "grown-up" I have owned a Naim headphone amp, but never a Creek!


----------



## Takeanidea

As a teenager I too could only dream about Linn Naim and Quad. Now I can have a top quality system all to myself , in fact , several top systems which take up a 10th of the space that my first system took. And no one gets annoyed.
 In the 80s it seemed to be accepted as fact that the source was the most important thing in building a good hifi. I believe my ears tell me that the most important part of the listening chain is the headphone


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> As a teenager I too could only dream about Linn Naim and Quad. Now I can have a top quality system all to myself , in fact , several top systems which take up a 10th of the space that my first system took. And no one gets annoyed.
> In the 80s it seemed to be accepted as fact that the source was the most important thing in building a good hifi. I believe my ears tell me that the most important part of the listening chain is the headphone


 
  
 Agreed 100%.  Headphones / speakers get the overwhelming proportion of my £££.


----------



## third_eye

pedalhead said:


> *Raffle update!*
> 
> The legendary British audio company Creek Audio have kindly donated one of their fine headphone amps, the OBH-21mk2 to our raffle!  It's designed to drive one or two low impedance headphones and also features a variable pre-amp output. This lovely little amp will be available for demo during the day and then included in the raffle.


 
  
 Very nice! My very first headphone amp was the old OBH-11 (with the green lettering).


----------



## pedalhead

third_eye said:


> Very nice! My very first headphone amp was the old OBH-11 (with the green lettering).


 
  
 Nice place to start .  Actually I think it's a shame Creek dropped the green lettering as it made their gear instantly recognisable.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> Glad you can make it!  I'll be bringing some extra optical, coax, line level RCAs etc so I'm sure between us we can get things covered. I used to lust after the DVD32R back in the day so quite selfishly I'd love to have a play with one if you're able to bring it along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Pedalhead, Be no problem, just need to locate the transport locking clamp for it's journey otherwise could end up been a different story after 50 miles of UK roads!
  
 I lusted after the DVD32R for quite a long time back then in the day's and glad I eventually got one in the end, thought my Oppo 105 would replace it for cd playback but unfortunately the stock Oppo does not cut it with the DVD32R so despite it's age for me it's a keeper as long as it will last for anyway. Unfortunately I have the later matt finish as I have the DVI output option fitted on mine which to me was not very nice compared to the nice gloss finish paint they originally done back in the day (had one of those for a while also). 
  
 Either digital cable type would be most welcome just to hook up to the Hugo if no other amp/dac is not available to hook it up to on the day.
  
 I Will bring a small selection of my own cd's that I use for demoing gear down the years to put the DVD32R paces through but is my own personal choice which might not be everyone's cup of tea so anyone who wants to listen to the DVD32R on the day most welcome to bring their own cd's to try out with the DVD32R. 
  
 Looking forward to this event the closer it is getting now ; )


----------



## K9sixtwo

Hi guys,
 Joined Head-fi only about two weeks ago whilst looking for advice to buy my first pair of decent headphones, it's opened up a whole world of listening pleasure, and rather than just answering a few questions about headphone choice, it's left me with more questions that I want to ask, and a desire to hear different bits of kit, through different amps.. I settled on the Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm, paired with a Fiio E07K..
 Do I need to register to attend this event? I live just outside Huntingdon so this is really on my doorstep, should i bring my heaphones?
 Thanks


----------



## smial1966

Please do attend the meet. By expressing your interest in this thread you've already pre-registered.  
 Bringing headphones that you're familiar with allows you to contrast their sound signature with that of other cans/amplifiers. 
  
 Quote:


k9sixtwo said:


> Hi guys,
> Joined Head-fi only about two weeks ago whilst looking for advice to buy my first pair of decent headphones, it's opened up a whole world of listening pleasure, and rather than just answering a few questions about headphone choice, it's left me with more questions that I want to ask, and a desire to hear different bits of kit, through different amps.. I settled on the Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm, paired with a Fiio E07K..
> Do I need to register to attend this event? I live just outside Huntingdon so this is really on my doorstep, should i bring my heaphones?
> Thanks


----------



## K9sixtwo

Thats Brilliant.. many thanks, i look forward to it...Not that i'm overly familiar with my headphones yet..still running them in!


----------



## dnun8086

Has anyone got the Fidue A83 would love to pit them against my Dunu 2000.


----------



## pedalhead

fortisflyer75 said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you can make it!  I'll be bringing some extra optical, coax, line level RCAs etc so I'm sure between us we can get things covered. I used to lust after the DVD32R back in the day so quite selfishly I'd love to have a play with one if you're able to bring it along
> ...


 
  
 Great stuff, thanks!  I'll be bringing some spare digital cables (optical and coax) so you should be covered ok there.  Cheers!


----------



## smial1966

*The meet pre-registration attendees list will be posted later today. It'll be alphabetical so please ensure that you are listed if you're planning to attend. *
  
*N.B. Don't panic if you're not listed, please just PM me or write a thread post indicating your wish to attend.  *
  
*Head-Fi members who turn up at the meet without pre-registering will still be admitted, but will be required to complete a brief registration form.  *


----------



## pedalhead

*Hi all.*
  
*I mentioned a while back that we'd be showing off some uniquely modified headphones from a new modder on the scene (Peter) who will soon be offering his services to all.  I can now confirm that the following modified cans will be available to demo at the meet...*
  
*AKG K701 OE*
*AKG K7XX OE*
*Fostex T50 OE Air*
*Beyer T1 OE*
  
*Peter specialises in fine tuning headphones to individual tastes, and having seen some response graphs of his creations I'm already impressed and very much looking forward to hearing these when they arrive. The modified T50 we'll have at the meet is the pre-cursor to a brand new headphone he's planning on releasing soon that looks like it will compete with the best T50 based headphones out there (think MrSpeakers).  This demo pair will also be available to buy at a discounted price at the end of the meet.  You heard it here first, folks! *
*



*


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle update*
  
*Friend of UK Head-Fi Meets and very nice guy Fried Reim has generously donated a Violectric HPA V90 - *http://www.lake-people.de/produktdetails/HPA_V90.html - *to the charity raffle.*
  

  
*HEADPHONES AMPLIFIER HPA V90*
 The HPA V90 was developed with the target to enable high transmission quality for low- , medium- and high-impedance headphones.
 Due to its specific, variable, low-noise and low-distortion circuit design especially optimised for dynamic headphones, the HPA V90 fulfils even higher demands.
  
  
*Don't forget that we'll have a fully kitted out (USB Input 24/192) Violectric V281 at the meet for demo purposes. There's also a very nice meet day only 15% off of the entire Violectric range - applicable only for orders submitted via me to Fried.  *
* *


----------



## pedalhead

All this *and *free sandwiches!  Who needs CanJam, eh?


----------



## smial1966

FREE entry too - not £15 for the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> All this *and *free sandwiches!  Who need CanJam, eh?


----------



## vkvedam

And in the UK, no air travel required


----------



## Ithilstone

OK so now I know for 100% I will be attending
 Time off work booked and permission from wife *granted* ;] 
  
 I will be travelling by car and will have *3 free seats* for anyone interested (and a big booth - estate car) 
  
 Start from *Rainham East London* around 9:30 with travel time to the Meet around 1.5h
 Will probably stay till 16:30 so hopefully back in London by 18:00
 Travel via M25 and M11 so can pick up somebody on the way as well
  
*Anyone interested in joining me please PM* 
  
 Will take with me : *Beyerdynamic DT 990 Profesional 250 ohms (old type) *
 and newly purchased Superlux HD 681EVO will get 100h burn in time by the time of the Meet
 If anyone interested I can also take NuForce Icon HDP
  
 After selling my STAX rig I am looking to buy* **HiFiMAN HE-560* and pair it with* Audio GD **SA-31SE*
 Is anyone bringing *SA-31SE* ?
  
 And question for *Toxic Cables -* will it be possible to order HE-560 with 35% off at the meeting ? I don't see them in stock at your web page.


----------



## apmusson

Hi Andy

I will be bringing:

Tera Player
Yuin PK1
NAD HP50
Eastern Electric Minimax DAC
Pioneer S904 CD player (these will be partnered with Ste's equipment as we are car sharing) 

Ade


----------



## smial1966

*Definitive Meet Attendees List        (as of noon on 24/04)*
  
_*PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED*_
  
*Below is a list of all Head-Fi members planning to attend the forthcoming meet. Please ensure that your username is on this list, as meet attendees will be required to register at the event. This isn't as onerous as it sounds, as it just means ticking your username off a list and writing yourself a name badge - with username and real name on. Head-Fi members guests will also be required to jot down their name(s) and wear a badge.*
  
*Only Head-Fi members and their guests are eligible to purchase raffle tickets, so attendees without badges will not be able to purchase them, nor will they be able to partake of the free luncheon or complimentary beverages.*
  
*N.B.** Don't panic if you're planning to attend and not on the list! Please just PM me a message and I'll add you. *
  
*Meet attendees*
  
*234537*
*Acapella11 +1*
*Adrian*
*alvin sawdust*
*andca574*
*AndrewH13 +1*
*Antopipac*
*apmusson*
*avl06*
*benjitb*
*bigjim*
*bkbe*
*Bonsey Jonsey*
*britneedadvice*
*Cakes*
*Cakensaur*
*canonlp*
*ClassicalViola*
*Criterion Audio Team*
*CrustyBoy*
*damianryan*
*David1961*
*deafanddumb*
*Delivery +1*
*Demisegr +3*
*Dickymint*
*dill3000*
*dnun8086*
*Duncan*
*ejong7 *
*ElectroMod*
*esuhgb*
*FortisFlyer75 +1*
*FragmentedGod*
*glassmonkey*
*haluter*
*headinclouds*
*Holowlegs*
*hypnos1*
*jazzman59*
*jfunk +1*
*K9sixtwo*
*Kyle 491*
*KT66*
*LFC_SL*
*Ithilstone*
*langensx *
*Lobstanovich*
*Louis940*
*MarkyMark*
*Mattyhew - 3 free raffle tickets*
*MayorDomino*
*musicday*
*Naimless*
*NaturalOak*
*NattyE*
*negura*
*NevilleM +1*
*Nick Allen*
*Nic Rhodes*
*Ninjapirate 9901*
*Nuwidol*
*oscarsaudio*
*pedalhead *
*phillevy*
*potkettleblack*
*Progenitor +2*
*Ra97oR*
*Rearwing*
*RHA Team*
*richardmp*
*robbo0 +2*
*rocketron*
*russelk*
*Sceptre*
*smial1966 *
*smithamb*
*some1*
*Ste*
*steporstop*
*Takeanidea*
*Taurine*
*terencetcf +1*
*ThaPapper*
*TheAttorney*
*thebetaproject*
*tjw321*
*Tony1110*
*Tro95*
*Turrican2 - 10 free raffle tickets*
*Type35 - 5 free raffle tickets*
*UprightMan*
*V-man*
*vkvedam*
*walakalulu*
*whoever*
*xylolz*
*zenpunk *


----------



## Duncan

Hmm... All these things to potentially buy...

...Must leave credit cards at home


----------



## FortisFlyer75

pedalhead said:


> Great stuff, thanks!  I'll be bringing some spare digital cables (optical and coax) so you should be covered ok there.  Cheers!


 
 Thanks, much appreciated, Look forward to you enjoying your session with the DVD32R which although I am sure will sound good with my Hugo would be interesting pairing with the Hugo TT whoever s bringing that along?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> Hmm... All these things to potentially buy...
> 
> ...Must leave credit cards at home


 
 Take it you will still be gluten for punishment and be going to this party then?
 I will be leaving my cc's at home also otherwise I end up leaving my senses at home which is nothing irregular come to think of it!


----------



## Duncan

fortisflyer75 said:


> Take it you will still be gluten for punishment and be going to this party then?
> I will be leaving my cc's at home also otherwise I end up leaving my senses at home which is nothing irregular come to think of it!


Indeed I shall 

Open apology to you, in puiblic - I know that you've messaged me and posted in threads a few months back, and I replied to neither - I'll catch up with you at the meet, and tell you my sob story (work related)...

Sorry for OT - only eight days to go


----------



## smial1966

Chord Electronics have kindly agreed to send a Hugo TT for demonstration purposes at the meet. I tried to persuade them to donate it to our charity raffle, but we are just a small fish in a large pond of such requests, so understandably they declined.   
  
 Quote:


fortisflyer75 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated, Look forward to you enjoying your session with the DVD32R which although I am sure will sound good with my Hugo would be interesting pairing with the Hugo TT whoever s bringing that along?


----------



## smial1966

*Competition reminder*
  
*Just a reminder that the current competition closes tomorrow at 18:00 GMT. We're a bit light on entries so get your thinking/creative caps on and submit something wacky! More prizes announced later today...*
  
*Competition time:*
  
*The prizes for the last competition before the meet have yet to be finalized, but there will be a pair of Master & Dynamic MH30 On Ear Headphones in Black Leather/Gunmetal. *http://www.masterdynamic.co.uk/products/mh30
  
*This competition is open to UK Head-Fi members who've posted in this thread before today. The closing date for entries is Saturday 18th April at 18:00. Entrants are allowed 10 submissions each, so take your time and think about implausible combinations.*
  
_*Your task is to create implausibly daft, odd, surreal or downright ludicrous band names and the title of their debut album.*_
  
_*So e.g. `Cacao Cinders' by `The Chocolate Fireguard' = album first then band name.*_
_*Another example might be `Bloody Bunions' by The 'Irate Chiropodists' = album title then band name.*_
  
*The winning entries will be decided by Mark and I. We're expecting some wacky combinations so be creative and have fun, but please be original and don't use existing band names/album titles.  *


----------



## pedalhead

.


----------



## Takeanidea

Am not surprised that someone skilled in the UK is looking at professionally modelling headphones. It's going down a storm in the States!


----------



## pedalhead

takeanidea said:


> Am not surprised that someone skilled in the UK is looking at professionally modelling headphones. It's going down a storm in the States!


 
  
 Indeed, although I should mention that Peter is based in Germany. Not that it makes much difference these days as it's so easy to send things around the EU...certainly easier than USA shipping to & fro (no customs charges of course).


----------



## ElectroMod

You might want to try here, for a good company that's in the UK for headphone cables and stuff.
  
 http://www.dynamiqueaudio.com/index.aspx
  
 Mark


----------



## UprightMan

a £500 cable?!!  lol


----------



## Anaximandros

.


----------



## smial1966

Seems reasonable enough given the usual audiophile monetary madness associated with esoteric cables. 
  
 Quote:


uprightman said:


> a £500 cable?!!  lol


----------



## KT66

SWMBO is currently reviewing my application form.
I may be able to give a lift to one or two, driving from Bromley via Blackwall Tunnel.
I smoke so I suggest smokers only. Pm if you need a lift AND smoke.

Permission Refused -
Reason - Girls weekend away.

See you in London

Bollocks


----------



## Type35

Contest entry:
  
 "If you're into audiophile cables, I've got a bridge to sell you" by "ScamMasterJam Funkadelic"
  
 Let the flame war begin...


----------



## pedalhead

type35 said:


> Contest entry:
> 
> "If you're into audiophile cables, I've got a bridge to sell you" by "ScamMasterJam Funkadelic"
> 
> Let the flame war begin...


 
  
 ha!  Well it's inevitable that every thread ever started, if left to it's own devices, will eventually turn into a flame war about cables, hi-rez audio, or whether an aeroplane could ever take off from a treadmill.





  
 So, as a diversionary tactic how about this for an optical illusion. Boxes A & B are both the *exact same colour*. Really...


----------



## glassmonkey

type35 said:


> Contest entry:
> 
> "If you're into audiophile cables, I've got a bridge to sell you" by "ScamMasterJam Funkadelic"
> 
> Let the flame war begin...


 
  
 Flimflamjamsambambam - Flammy Flim and the Flamers
  
 Not an official entry. I'm all out of those. Seemed appropriate. Their second album was:
  
 Scat Scat Skeet Skeet - Flammy Flim and the Flamers
  
 It was not nearly as well received. Some said it stunk.


----------



## Takeanidea

I never pondered the problem of an airplane on a treadmill until now..... A helicopter though I'm sure would be okay, but it would have to be really really small if it was using my treadmill.....smaller than the crystalised unicorn tears in that £500 cable


----------



## smial1966

Mock thee not, as getting a unicorn on a treadmill is nigh impossible...or should that be implausible?!? 




takeanidea said:


> I never pondered the problem of an airplane on a treadmill until now..... A helicopter though I'm sure would be okay, but it would have to be really really small if it was using my treadmill.....smaller than the crystalised unicorn tears in that £500 cable


----------



## Takeanidea

It depends if you are prepared to believe in magic or not Andy


----------



## smial1966

Well that depends upon whether you ascribe to the Uri Geller or James Randi methodology on magic. Being a spiritual methodological relativivistic agnostic I'm prepared to believe in... Oh what the... Where am I...??? 




takeanidea said:


> It depends if you are prepared to believe in magic or not Andy


----------



## FortisFlyer75

duncan said:


> Indeed I shall
> 
> 
> Open apology to you, in puiblic - I know that you've messaged me and posted in threads a few months back, and I replied to neither - I'll catch up with you at the meet, and tell you my sob story (work related)...
> ...



No need for one of those Duncan! Things happen, I have been awol from Head-fi last few months myself really breifly popping up here and there when I get time. Still got to get around to contacting Ok-Guy soon also as not exchanged words with him of late. Christmas felt like yesterday but already we are in second half of April! Scary as older I get the time fly's quicker : (

Glad to hear you will be at the meet and look forward to catching up with you fellow Hugo'er


----------



## FortisFlyer75

smial1966 said:


> Chord Electronics have kindly agreed to send a Hugo TT for demonstration purposes at the meet. I tried to persuade them to donate it to our charity raffle, but we are just a small fish in a large pond of such requests, so understandably they declined


 
 That is nice of Chord, I listened to the Hugo TT at the Metropolis Studio Meet recently but only tried it with two pairs of Audeze cans I had never heard before which I had been wanting to hear anyway thus never got around to plugging in my cans with a familiar sound so I could compare the difference to my Hugo.   
  
 Look forward to hearing it again so I can compare to my Hugo the difference and hope Chord have a change of heart and donate a TT to the raffle knowing they could change a listeners life for the better!


----------



## pedalhead

kt66 said:


> SWMBO is currently reviewing my application form.
> I may be able to give a lift to one or two, driving from Bromley via Blackwall Tunnel.
> I smoke so I suggest smokers only. Pm if you need a lift AND smoke.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Girls weekend away...sounds like the perfect opportunity to go play .  Or, perhaps you have little'uns to look after?


----------



## Kyle 491

Hi guys, looking forward to this meet. Seems the list of equipment being brought is even more impressive than the last london meet.


----------



## Mattyhew

Dont Suppose anyone is Driving past peterborough? (trying to cut my journey down so i can get there for 10)


----------



## KT66

pedalhead said:


> Girls weekend away...sounds like the perfect opportunity to go play .  Or, perhaps you have little'uns to look after?


yes 9 and 10 year old boys, in a few years time I could bring them!


----------



## smial1966

KT66 if your lads are well behaved and won't be bored rigid by the meet, I certainly have no objections to them attending, as it seems a same that you should miss out on this event.




kt66 said:


> yes 9 and 10 year old boys, in a few years time I could bring them!


----------



## ClassicalViola

Finally managed to come up with 10 submissions for the current thread competition:
 ('album title' by 'band name')
  
1.) 'The Three-minute Rehearsals' by 'The Instant Noodles'
2.) 'Unlock-able and Un-lockable' by 'The Bipolar Doors'
3.) 'Savouring Pie' by 'The Diabetic Mathematicians'
4.) 'Variations on a Theme of 1 and 0' by 'The Binary Trio'
5.) 'Biscuit Explosion' by 'The Stressed Crackers'
6.) 'Chaos in Unison' by 'Rhythmic Apocalypse'
7.) 'Lost Suction' by 'The Sucky Vacuum'
8.) 'Energy Forever' by 'The Wealthy Power Bank'
9.) 'Harmonic Crime' by 'The Musical Triad'
10.) 'Expiring Today' by 'The Final Reduction'
  
  
Anyways, absolutely looking forward to the meet!!!


----------



## smial1966

Some great submissions there.  




classicalviola said:


> Finally managed to come up with 10 submissions for the current thread competition:
> ('album title' by 'band name')
> 
> [COLOR=141823]1.) 'The Three-minute Rehearsals' by 'The Instant Noodles'[/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Only just over 30 minutes left to get your competition entries in folks.


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> KT66 if your lads are well behaved and won't be bored rigid by the meet, I certainly have no objections to them attending, as it seems a same that you should miss out on this event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely, bring them along if they could stick it.


----------



## smial1966

To reiterate what Mark (pedalhead) has said, I think that children could possibly enjoy the meet, especially if they upload some of their favourite music tracks and bring them on a USB stick. As I have no problem whatsoever playing the latest teenie bopper band tunes on my gear. Plus we'll have organic sweets for them too. 




pedalhead said:


> Absolutely, bring them along if they could stick it.


----------



## smial1966

The organic sweets will be in dishes on tables throughout the hall for everyone to enjoy. My favourite is the salted butterscotch as it's delicious - but keep that between ourselves lest everybody want one.  




smial1966 said:


> To reiterate what Mark (pedalhead) has said, I think that children could possibly enjoy the meet, especially if they upload some of their favourite music tracks and bring them on a USB stick. As I have no problem whatsoever playing the latest teenie bopper band tunes on my gear. Plus we'll have organic sweets for them too.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> The organic sweets will be in dishes on tables throughout the hall for everyone to enjoy. My favourite is the salted butterscotch as it's delicious - but keep that between ourselves lest everybody want one.


 
  
 I'll make sure to not eat all the butterscotch. Om nom nom...


----------



## pedalhead

glassmonkey said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > The organic sweets will be in dishes on tables throughout the hall for everyone to enjoy. My favourite is the salted butterscotch as it's delicious - but keep that between ourselves lest everybody want one.
> ...


 
  
 Nom nom indeed...I LOVE butterscotch.  M-u-s-t---r-e-s-i-s-t


----------



## rocketron

Can't wait for the show guys. My self and +2 really looking forward to it. See you soon.


----------



## glassmonkey

Quick review of DX50. I love the sound. It is has a more spacious soundstage than the LH Labs GeekOut 1000, but not as neutral a sound and doesn't extend as high or have quite as much low bass impact in "no EQ". I've driven the HD600s with it and it delivers plenty of power to them and they sound great with it. I love how much storage I have and how quick the battery charges. There was also an extra battery which really helped on a 23 hour travel day on the way back from my wife and my last holiday before baby comes in July--I'm not ready! The touch interface is a bit finicky, but I expected that. I haven't tried making playlists yet.
  
 My one quibble with the sound is that it makes some vocals sound a bit thick and dull. I've created a mild v-shaped EQ to fix this, I find it rounds out the sound a bit. Also, the "no EQ" mode in firmware 1.8.0 appears to have all frequency ranges boosted by about +6. I'm thinking of using a custom firmware, but I don't want to lose DAC functionality or the great soundstage.
  
 I'm really enjoying the player and so happy to have won it. The entry was also the one I really hoped would win and it was the exact prize I wanted. I'm so so happy with it, and it may yet head off my desire to get a DX90 or the new fiio X3 (though I love the DAC chip in that new beast).
  
 In the future, I need to do some DSD on DSD comparisons. I'm not sure if the DX50 plays them DOP or converts them, but I think it is the latter, as sometimes there are little choppy bits.
  
 So excited for the meet! Just one week. It's my birthday present to myself this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Also, everyone check out Father John Misty's new album, I Love You Honeybear. It is amazingly witty with fantastic music. I liked it so much I bought the HD version off Acoustic Sounds. I still need to borrow an office mate's CD so I can compare the two. It is my favourite album so far this year.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

smial1966 said:


> The organic sweets will be in dishes on tables throughout the hall for everyone to enjoy. My favourite is the salted butterscotch as it's delicious - but keep that between ourselves lest everybody want one.


 
 Oh good, I was only coming for the sweets anyway


----------



## FortisFlyer75

There was two - three headphones I was hoping to see at this meet but does not seem anyone coming has the Grado PS1000/ GS1000 or the new Sony MDR-Z7 headphone. Still hoping....


----------



## smial1966

*Thanks to all competition entrants for your witty submissions. I'll have a look through the entries and pick out a winner later today. Disappointingly the second & third prizes haven't been delivered, so there'll only be the one winner - of the Master & Dynamic MH30.  *


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


> *Thanks to all competition entrants for your witty submissions. I'll have a look through the entries and pick out a winner later today. Disappointingly the second & third prizes haven't been delivered, so there'll only be the one winner - of the Master & Dynamic MH30.  *
> 
> *Edit: Assuming that they're printed in time, the second & third place winners will receive an exclusive meet T-shirt each. You can't buy these and only 30 will be made so they'll become collectors items...well they might...one day! *
> 
> ...


 
 I was just thinking that I need a new t-shirt. Headphones would be nice, too, of course.


----------



## Turrican2

Getting excited now. Decided to pack my stuff today for next weekend. Wasn't sure how big a bag I needed, went from a laptop bag to a cabin bag to a decent sized suitcase. Think I've got everything now, just hope I've not forgotten anything vital. 

Reckon this meet will be heaps better than can jam.


----------



## smial1966

Moral dilemma, do I read through the competition entries and pick the winners, or burn-in the Chord Hugo TT to ensure that it sounds sublime at the meet?!?
Forgive me for I am weak. The Hugo TT sounds fantastic, it's the Hugo on steroids but never strident or fatiguing, just a wonderful musicality that definitely surpasses what it's diminutive sibling delivers.

Competition results announced tomorrow (sheepish grin). 




glassmonkey said:


> I was just thinking that I need a new t-shirt. Headphones would be nice, too, of course. :atsmile:


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> Moral dilemma, do I read through the competition entries and pick the winners, or burn-in the Chord Hugo TT to ensure that it sounds sublime at the meet?!?
> Forgive me for I am weak. The Hugo TT sounds fantastic, it's the Hugo on steroids but never strident or fatiguing, just a wonderful musicality that definitely surpasses what it's diminutive sibling delivers.
> 
> Competition results announced tomorrow (sheepish grin).




Enjoy the TT while you have it Andy. I assume the Tera is connected?


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Hi all, i'm strongly  thinking of attending this event.  What is the nearest train stn (from london) in cambridge to the event, and what is the best way of buying rail tickets in this rip off world. Also advice on travel from the stn to the venue would be welcome  I will bring my  colorfly c4 and audio technica ATH M50.


----------



## Mattyhew

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi all, i'm strongly  thinking of attending this event.  What is the nearest train stn (from london) in cambridge to the event, and what is the best way of buying rail tickets in this rip off world. Also advice on travel from the stn to the venue would be welcome  I will bring my  colorfly c4 and audio technica ATH M50.


 
  
 Train to Cambridge station then walk 10 mins into town to get the +bus thats talked about in the first post (cost me an extra £3.20 on top of my train ticket for an all day pass). I'll be getting into cambridge station at like 10:30 and leaving at 17:30, more than willing to show you if your getting in a similar time as I've done the trip before (though if I'm honest I'm going to have to use google maps again as i've forgot almost entirely where to go).


----------



## smial1966

Cambridge only has one railway station. www.thetrainline.com for cheap tickets.
 Stagecoach operate the buses - https://www.stagecoachbus.com/localdefault.aspx?Tag=Cambridge - use the Find Bus Times website bottom left as it incorporates a journey planner.  
  
 Quote:


vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi all, i'm strongly  thinking of attending this event.  What is the nearest train stn (from london) in cambridge to the event, and what is the best way of buying rail tickets in this rip off world. Also advice on travel from the stn to the venue would be welcome  I will bring my  colorfly c4 and audio technica ATH M50.


----------



## smial1966

Good advice too. Thanks Matt. 
  
 Quote:


mattyhew said:


> Train to Cambridge station then walk 10 mins into town to get the +bus thats talked about in the first post (cost me an extra £3.20 on top of my train ticket for an all day pass). I'll be getting into cambridge station at like 10:30 and leaving at 17:30, more than willing to show you if your getting in a similar time as I've done the trip before (though if I'm honest I'm going to have to use google maps again as i've forgot almost entirely where to go).


----------



## oscarsaudio

I'll be bringing along a Beresford Capella amp that Stan from Beresford has kindly lent me . Just need to complete a Turntable to bring aswell.


----------



## pedalhead

oscarsaudio said:


> I'll be bringing along a Beresford Capella amp that Stan from Beresford has kindly lent me . Just need to complete a Turntable to bring aswell.


 
  
 Thanks for the update, Oscar.  I'm hoping to have a listen to your HD540s if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## smial1966

*If it's delivered on time and not delayed en route, the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson may make an appearance.  *


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

mattyhew said:


> Train to Cambridge station then walk 10 mins into town to get the +bus thats talked about in the first post (cost me an extra £3.20 on top of my train ticket for an all day pass). I'll be getting into cambridge station at like 10:30 and leaving at 17:30, more than willing to show you if your getting in a similar time as I've done the trip before (though if I'm honest I'm going to have to use google maps again as i've forgot almost entirely where to go).


 

 thanks Mattyhew, can you tell me how you purchased your tickets, or a safe and cheap way of buying train tickets, as there's plenty of expensive ways, also  I may need to buy open ticket for the day, as things are a litttle unpredictable until wednesday, thanks in advance to all, as this is open question.


----------



## glassmonkey

I am quivering with antici...


----------



## Takeanidea

I won't be bringing my HD540 Reference IIs they've just sold. Although they were nice and accurate their sound signature wasn't for me. I'll still have my Alpha Dogs HD800s and IE800s as special phones and loads of iems if people want to try them out. It'll be interesting to see whether people favour the sound through line out to my hpa200se amp or through optical out to my dacmagic plus or a combination of the 2


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


> *If it's delivered on time and not delayed en route, the Cavalli Audio Liquid Crimson may make an appearance.
> 
> Looks black and menacing. .....*


*
*


----------



## Demisegr

Hope i'm not late to the party


----------



## Takeanidea

demisegr said:


> Hope i'm not late to the party




The party's not yet started but this weekend it begins!


----------



## pedalhead

demisegr said:


> Hope i'm not late to the party


 
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi!  Sorry about your wallet.
  
 Attending a meet is an excellent way to start.....emptying your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  You're most welcome to attend!


----------



## Takeanidea

Any keen headfier should jump at the chance for a meet. Where else is there a chance to get together and share your hobby with like minded people who understand, who will let you listen to equipment they don't even want to sell you who you can talk to for hours about geeky stuff without their eyes glazing over. The place where stuff you'd never get to see let alone hear where new stuff is introduced new friends are made new ideas are exchanged. There's not a long face to be seen anywhere! Truly, the meets are the absolute highlight of being a member of headfi bar none. This is the time when you can take a hobby which by it's very nature is about being isolated , and share it with tons of others! So get to Cambridge! This meet will be a highlight of 2015


----------



## Demisegr

takeanidea said:


> The party's not yet started but this weekend it begins!


 
  
  


pedalhead said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!  Sorry about your wallet.
> 
> Attending a meet is an excellent way to start.....emptying your wallet
> 
> ...


 
  
  Thanks for the warm welcome both.
 My wallet is ready for the weekend - this is just the excuse i needed for a new amp


----------



## smial1966

To prove that CD's can still sound great and compete with digital formats, I'll have this heavily modified (by Glenn Croft) Lector CDP on Saturday, so bring your silver discs along for a spin.


----------



## oscarsaudio

I'll be bringing a turntable so feel free to bring vinyl , who needs digital


----------



## smial1966

Nice one Oscar! But NO loudspeakers please. 




oscarsaudio said:


> I'll be bringing a turntable so feel free to bring vinyl , who needs digital


----------



## oscarsaudio

smial1966 said:


> Nice one Oscar! But NO loudspeakers please.


 
 no need for speakers when the HD 540 ref  sound so good .


----------



## pedalhead

oscarsaudio said:


> smial1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Oscar! But NO loudspeakers please.
> ...


 

Spoken like a true Head-Fi'er


----------



## vkvedam

I could offer a lift from Coventry if anyone's around. PM me and we could exchange phone numbers


----------



## 234537

Hi Smial1966,

Thanks for having added me to the list.

I am going to bring my Audio Technica ATH-W1000X.

Cheers!


----------



## Takeanidea

234537 said:


> I am going to bring my Audio Technica ATH-W1000X.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



 


That's another headphone I've not heard before , please be sure to bring it over to my table ! 
Trev


----------



## Takeanidea

That looks like a really serious CD player Andy
It certainly is a sizeable block of hifi-could it really beat your Tera or my DX100?


----------



## pedalhead

234537 said:


> Hi Smial1966,
> 
> Thanks for having added me to the list.
> 
> ...




Excellent, glad you can make it


----------



## 234537

takeanidea said:


> 234537 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to bring my Audio Technica ATH-W1000X.
> ...




Hi Trev,

I look forward to seeing you and your equipment at your desk!

Cheers.


----------



## 234537

pedalhead said:


> Excellent, glad you can make it




Hi Pedalhead,

I look forward to having a chat with you soon.

Cheers.


----------



## pedalhead

You lucky lot of headphone Geeks! I just received notification that another KGST / Stax 009 combo will be at the meet


----------



## smial1966

We plan to have large circular tables in the centre of the hall (electricity enabled) for attendees with small to medium sized gear, and medium sized rectangular tables adjacent to the walls (twin sockets nearby) for folks bringing large sized kit along.
  
 Criterion Audio will have one long wall lined with tables and RHA a table or two wherever they decide to set up.   
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> 234537 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to bring my Audio Technica ATH-W1000X.
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR

Sorry to anyone looking forward to hear the A2000X, I have recently sold it to a friend and won't be in.


----------



## ClassicalViola

Just realized I haven't shared any info about gear I'll be bringing to the meet. Looked through the current list and it seems like no one else is bringing these yet:
  
 1,) Ultrasone PROline 550 (with velvet ear pads of the PRO750)
 2.) Philips Fidelio S2
 3.) Limited Edition FiiO E12 DIY (including an additional OPA627 in my op-amp inventory)
  
 I'm also bringing an old (sticker on the bottom says September 1996) Panasonic SL-SW404 MASH portable CD player (apparently made in Japan) which I got quite recently from a charity shop. It didn't come with an adapter but can fortunately be powered by 2 AA batteries. It seems to have A LOT of juice so I'm curious and would like to try it out with all sorts of full-sized headphones at the meet!


----------



## Mattyhew

ra97or said:


> Sorry to anyone looking forward to hear the A2000X, I have recently sold it to a friend and won't be in.


 
  
 I can bring my AD2000s if anyone was looking forward to hearing these (wasn't going to due to having a broken band and someone was bringing the 2KX) If Anyone happens to have a spare band or knows how to source one then let me know .
  
 Also, anyone likely to have a spare stand I can use for my setup? I have a big wooden one for my TH900s but would like to avoid bringing it as I'm trying to pack light.
  
 Much love,
  
 -Matt


----------



## Ithilstone

Just a reminder - still have 3 empty seats in my car for anyone interested travel from East London - it would be a shame to run empty car ;[and not really eco friendly ;]


----------



## glassmonkey

What was the winning entry on those band names and debut albums? Did I miss it?


----------



## smial1966

Competition winners announced later today. Apologies for delay but been a bit busy. 
  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> What was the winning entry on those band names and debut albums? Did I miss it?


----------



## smial1966

*Raffle prize update:*
  
*Custom Cans - *http://www.customcans.co.uk/ *-* *have kindly donated a pair of Beyer Custom Ones uniquely customised by the illustrator Paul Newman.*
  
*These are a one off pair and totally unique. Wow.  *


----------



## Turrican2

^ nice cans!


----------



## AndrewH13

Hi, haven't had time to read whole thread yet, but will be attending with my wife. First meet after joining this crazy hobby 18 months ago. Do I need to PM? Looking forward to seeing so much gear, Andrew.


----------



## smial1966

Hi Andrew, thanks for letting us know, I've added you +1 to the meet attendees list. Cheers, Andy. 




andrewh13 said:


> Hi, haven't had time to read whole thread yet, but will be attending with my wife. First meet after joining this crazy hobby 18 months ago. Do I need to PM? Looking forward to seeing so much gear, Andrew.


----------



## Acapella11

Hi Andrew, I would like to bring a guest to the meet. Also, I am planning to bring my
1) Questyle CMA800
2) Sennheiser HD800
3) Audiolab M-DAC

Cheers


----------



## smial1966

Acapella11, sure thing, you're now a +1 on the meet attendees list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


acapella11 said:


> Hi Andrew, I would like to bring a guest to the meet. Also, I am planning to bring my
> 1) Questyle CMA800
> 2) Sennheiser HD800
> 3) Audiolab M-DAC
> ...


----------



## steporstop

Hi, planning to go an just sent PM.
  
 Gear:
 Graham Slee Voyager
 Superlux HD668B headphones 
 Audio Technica ATH-700 (old and new)
  
 See ya


----------



## smial1966

*For those procrastinating about pre-registering for Saturday's meet, the pre-registration closes on Friday 24th April at noon and is restricted to 125 pre-registrants. *


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

include me in please, ive even managed to get train tickets, and for a reasonable £16.40 return to kings x, im really looking forward to this


----------



## smial1966

You're on the pre-registration list. See you on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> include me in please, ive even managed to get train tickets, and for a reasonable £16.40 return to kings x, im really looking forward to this


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

acapella11 said:


> Hi Andrew, I would like to bring a guest to the meet. Also, I am planning to bring my
> 1) Questyle CMA800
> 2) Sennheiser HD800
> 3) Audiolab M-DAC
> ...


 
  
 There is a good story behind that HD800!


----------



## zenpunk

OK then...Due to popular demand I will be attending the meet with my friend Damian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will bring along my AKG 812, Shure 846, the fantastic VE earbuds, the Zen and Azura, Geek Out 450, Roland MobileUA, and Neco Soundlab V4.


----------



## smial1966

No you're banned! Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Is that Damian Ryan or another guy? 
 Cheers, Andy.
  
 Quote:


zenpunk said:


> OK then...Due to popular demand I will be attending the meet with my friend Damian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenpunk

It is indeed the Mr Ryan. See you soon Andy


----------



## Ra97oR

I got an issue here. I will not have a source at the meet, if anyone have a spare USB DAC or something I can share/borrow that will be excellent.


----------



## zenpunk

you could borrow my Geek if you want


----------



## haluter

Finally a meet I can attend! Please add me to the list. 

If anyone's interested I can bring:

1. MrSpeakers Mad Dog
2. JDS Labs O2\ODAC
3. Philips Fidelio X1
4. iBasso DX50

If anyone is interested I can bring my SubPac S2 (tactile audio system, placed between your back & chair).


----------



## smial1966

Added you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


haluter said:


> Finally a meet I can attend! Please add me to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turrican2

zenpunk said:


> OK then...Due to popular demand I will be attending the meet with my friend Damian.
> I will bring along my AKG 812, Shure 846, the fantastic VE earbuds, the Zen and Azura, Geek Out 450, Roland MobileUA, and Neco Soundlab V4.




Yay, k812....I would really like to try those!


----------



## Acapella11

daniel_hokkaido said:


> There is a good story behind that HD800!


 
  
 Good to hear from you Daniel. It was a good story, wasn't it


----------



## smial1966

Come on, spill the beans as we're dying to know! 




acapella11 said:


> Good to hear from you Daniel. It was a good story, wasn't it :wink_face:


----------



## ClassicalViola

Will alcohol swabs (for cleaning IEMs) be provided at the meet?


----------



## Turrican2

classicalviola said:


> Will alcohol swabs (for cleaning IEMs) be provided at the meet?




You should probably bring your own I would have thought. I'll have a box (small) but folks should really bring them I think. They're pennies on Amazon.


----------



## negura

Please include me as well. Still trying to decide what to bring, but will update this posting.


----------



## dnun8086

Has anyone got the Dita Answer am seriously considering buying it but would be nice to hear it first  can't wait 3 more days to go.


----------



## K9sixtwo

Opps... Good job I checked had this down as Sunday...Saturday it is then..
 Really looking forward to this, so many questions about gear, whats best for me to get, terms people used different equipment etc etc.. as a complete newcomer this is an ideal oppurtunity to get answers to all my questions from people with more knowledge than me..


----------



## Acapella11

smial1966 said:


> Come on, spill the beans as we're dying to know!


 
  
 They were sponsored by Sennheiser. Jude drew my number for the top prize of the day at the Head-Fi meet April 2013 at Hotel Russell, London. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was having a drink with Daniel afterwards.


----------



## Ra97oR

zenpunk said:


> you could borrow my Geek if you want



Thanks a lot for your offer, will see you on Saturday.


----------



## Takeanidea

I forgot about wipes that's a really good thought I'll go get some today. Are there any other people coming up the night before? I'm happy to offer my assistance Andy and Mark if there's anything you need a hand with
Trev


----------



## smial1966

Please obtain your own alcohol swabs if you intend to swap IEMs at the meet. 
  
 Quote:


classicalviola said:


> Will alcohol swabs (for cleaning IEMs) be provided at the meet?


----------



## smial1966

Thanks Trev, I think that we've got things covered. 
  
*Perhaps folks staying at the nearby Travelodge could make this known here and arrange a get together on Friday night?*
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> I forgot about wipes that's a really good thought I'll go get some today. Are there any other people coming up the night before? I'm happy to offer my assistance Andy and Mark if there's anything you need a hand with
> Trev


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Thanks Trev, I think that we've got things covered.
> 
> *Perhaps folks staying at the nearby Travelodge could make this known here and arrange a get together on Friday night?*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep thanks Trev, I think we're pretty much done with the prep (yay!)  
  
 Based on what I packed up last night, I reckon I'll spend at least the first hour on Saturday setting up my gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 My wife & I are staying at the Travelodge on Friday (and Saturday).  I'm smoothing this whole process by taking her to dinner in Cambridge though so may not have time to do anything else on Friday evening.  I do hope some people will be sticking around on Saturday for food/drink later on though.


----------



## Mattyhew

ra97or said:


> I got an issue here. I will not have a source at the meet, if anyone have a spare USB DAC or something I can share/borrow that will be excellent.


 
  
 I'll have a E17K that i wont be using, PnP with pretty much every device on the planet.


----------



## pedalhead

negura said:


> Please include me as well. Still trying to decide what to bring, but will update this posting.


 
  
 Glad you can come along.  May I selfishly suggest bringing your HE-6s?  I'd love to hear them through my vintage Luxman amps.  Cheers!


----------



## smial1966

*After event soiree:*
  
*Who is amenable to attending an informal after meet soiree on Saturday evening? This could be a meal together or just a few drinks in a nearby (to venue) pub.*
  
*Speak up!  *


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> *After event soiree:*
> 
> *Who is amenable to attending an informal after meet soiree on Saturday evening? This could be a meal together or just a few drinks in a nearby (to venue) pub.*
> 
> *Speak up!  *


 
  
 You betcha!


----------



## Ra97oR

Most likely up for it myself. 

I am also wondering if members are allowed to sell/swap gear at the meet? I am in the middle of downsizing my collection, just thought it'd be nice for others ti hear it firsthand instead of going in blind on the forum for sale posts.


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi Andy, thanks I thought it was only right as I am otherwise either relaxing with my music or someone else's music or drinking or a combination of all three. I am staying both nights at Cambridge Lolworth so hope to see some of you there before or after. I reckon I will be there for 7pm. I have a 300 mile journey ahead of me but it will be worth every mile I'm sure.
Mark and Andy yes I thought it was a bit sad on the 2 meets at London how we all had to leave fairly quickly so I've no intention of doing that this time. My car is MOT'd I'm on my days off and I've booked a couple of days annual leave for this a long long time ago


----------



## smial1966

Good man, that's the spirit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> Hi Andy, thanks I thought it was only right as I am otherwise either relaxing with my music or someone else's music or drinking or a combination of all three. I am staying both nights at Cambridge Lolworth so hope to see some of you there before or after. I reckon I will be there for 7pm. I have a 300 mile journey ahead of me but it will be worth every mile I'm sure.
> Mark and Andy yes I thought it was a bit sad on the 2 meets at London how we all had to leave fairly quickly so I've no intention of doing that this time. My car is MOT'd I'm on my days off and I've booked a couple of days annual leave for this a long long time ago


----------



## pedalhead

ra97or said:


> Most likely up for it myself.
> 
> I am also wondering if members are allowed to sell/swap gear at the meet? I am in the middle of downsizing my collection, just thought it'd be nice for others ti hear it firsthand instead of going in blind on the forum for sale posts.


 
  
 Absolutely, a meet is a great place to sell/swap gear for the reason you pointed out


----------



## negura

pedalhead said:


> Glad you can come along.  May I selfishly suggest bringing your HE-6s?  I'd love to hear them through my vintage Luxman amps.  Cheers!


 
  
 In terms of headphones confirmed. I will bring my modded HE-6s and HD800s, the latter paired with Toxic Cables Black Widows.
  
 I am also in the process of deciding if I can bring the Theta Gen V and EC 2A3MK4. Working through the details, but I am 70% towards bringing them.


----------



## smial1966

Most definitely. Just have a sticker with the asking price on whatever it is you'd like to sell and your username in case you're away from your gear when a potential buyer comes along. 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Absolutely, a meet is a great place to sell/swap gear for the reason you pointed out


----------



## pedalhead

negura said:


> pedalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you can come along.  May I selfishly suggest bringing your HE-6s?  I'd love to hear them through my vintage Luxman amps.  Cheers!
> ...


 
  
 Very nice!


----------



## langensx

I am definitely gonna attend this event. Just count me in, please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Turrican2

smial1966 said:


> *After event soiree:*
> 
> *Who is amenable to attending an informal after meet soiree on Saturday evening? This could be a meal together or just a few drinks in a nearby (to venue) pub.*
> 
> *Speak up!  *




Would love to but unfortunately I'm on a 7am flight to Berlin the next day... Next time!


----------



## langensx

I'm gonna sell my Grado PS1 (#9, got it from here last year) headphones in this event for around two grands. Anyone interested please let me know. Cheers.


----------



## canonlp

smial1966 said:


> *After event soiree:*
> 
> *Who is amenable to attending an informal after meet soiree on Saturday evening? This could be a meal together or just a few drinks in a nearby (to venue) pub.*
> 
> *Speak up!  *


 
  
 Ah I wish, but my travel will be around 4 hours to get home so I'm afraid it'll be too late when I get back home.


----------



## smial1966

Please take care of any expensive equipment as we (event organisers) cannot be held responsible for any breakages or thefts.  
  
 Quote:


langensx said:


> I'm gonna sell my Grado PS1 (#9, got it from here last year) headphones in this event for around two grands. Anyone interested please let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I have just packed the car with all the Woos and I am leaving in 5 mins. I am at the travel lodge on friday and saturday night if anyone wants a beer


----------



## ClassicalViola

smial1966 said:


> *After event soiree:*
> 
> *Who is amenable to attending an informal after meet soiree on Saturday evening? This could be a meal together or just a few drinks in a nearby (to venue) pub.*
> 
> *Speak up!  *




Would love to! But sadly have to catch the last 4-hour bus home at 6:30pm...


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Please take care of any expensive equipment as we (event organisers) cannot be held responsible for any breakages or thefts.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 Andy.  I'd also add...let's all look out for each other.  Treat everyone's gear with care, and don't be afraid to challenge someone if you see something odd (well, more odd than a group of mostly fully grown men playing with headphones all day).


----------



## UprightMan

I would stay, but have a gig in town...    *I am Kloot *if anyone is interested... a decent indie band.  We don't get too much in Camb so I go to anything that comes through really 
  
  
http://www.junction.co.uk/i-am-kloot


----------



## smial1966

*Competition update:*
  
*I haven't forgotten about the last competition (well I had but was kindly reminded about it) and will announce the winner later today. Prize to be collected on Saturday. *
  
*Cheers,*
*Andy.  *


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> Would love to but unfortunately I'm on a 7am flight to Berlin the next day... Next time!




thats such a shame but we will no doubt meet up during the meet. I did as you suggested so my DX100 is fully restored with wifi and battery. I now use this as my main front end.
I will be definitely up to buy you Mark and your ĺoved ones some drinks on Saturday evening and I shall haveto eat as well and I ddon't know where the eateries are. So can you count me in? 
Trev


----------



## smial1966

After the 2012 meet we convened here - http://www.menzieshotels.co.uk/hotels/south-central/cambridge/dining-and-banqueting/ - as it's literally just around the corner from the venue and the restaurant was very nice with good food. There's a bar too. Might require booking though as it's Saturday night. 
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> thats such a shame but we will no doubt meet up during the meet. I did as you suggested so my DX100 is fully restored with wifi and battery. I now use this as my main front end.
> I will be definitely up to buy you Mark and your ĺoved ones some drinks on Saturday evening and I shall haveto eat as well and I ddon't know where the eateries are. So can you count me in?
> Trev


----------



## Takeanidea

nic rhodes said:


> I have just packed the car with all the Woos and I am leaving in 5 mins. I am at the travel lodge on friday and saturday night if anyone wants a beer


 

 I shall be there Nic, never heard heard a Woo. Look forward to seeing you


----------



## Takeanidea

smial1966 said:


>


 

 Count me in Andy


----------



## Takeanidea

langensx said:


> I'm gonna sell my Grado PS1 (#9, got it from here last year) headphones in this event for around two grands. Anyone interested please let me know. Cheers.


 

 Crikey! That's obviously one heck of a phone!


----------



## Takeanidea

k9sixtwo said:


> Opps... Good job I checked had this down as Sunday...Saturday it is then..
> Really looking forward to this, so many questions about gear, whats best for me to get, terms people used different equipment etc etc.. as a complete newcomer this is an ideal oppurtunity to get answers to all my questions from people with more knowledge than me..


 

 You don't need any knowledge , just an honest pair of ears.....


----------



## Takeanidea

zenpunk said:


> OK then...Due to popular demand I will be attending the meet with my friend Damian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The alcohol wipes will most certainly be needed if I'm allowed to try out your 846, a big rival to my IE800


----------



## pedalhead

As the topic of buying & selling has cropped up...I'm seriously considering putting my two-week-old Alpha Primes up for sale at the meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glassmonkey

smial1966 said:


>



I'm staying at Travelodge on Friday and Saturday night. Count me in for getting together on either night. I'll also be wandering around Cambridge with my lady on Sunday. 

If anyone is arriving late Saturday night at the train station or driving in at say 9pm ish and then heading to Travelodge, is there any chance my preggers wife and I can get a ride or split a taxi to Travelodge?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> thats such a shame but we will no doubt meet up during the meet. I did as you suggested so my DX100 is fully restored with wifi and battery. I now use this as my main front end.
> I will be definitely up to buy you Mark and your ĺoved ones some drinks on Saturday evening and I shall haveto eat as well and I ddon't know where the eateries are. So can you count me in?
> Trev


 
 good to hear the DX100 is back to fighting fit.  I've taken to using mine more often.  In case you haven't yet put the Russian HDP-r10 firmware on yours,  I have so we can compare and contrast


----------



## smial1966

Flogging them off already?!? No likey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> As the topic of buying & selling has cropped up...I'm seriously considering putting my two-week-old Alpha Primes up for sale at the meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pedalhead

smial1966 said:


> Flogging them off already?!? No likey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well ironically my need for a closed can disappeared almost as soon as they arrived .  Anyway, it's all part of a master plan...upgrade-related of course


----------



## smial1966

I'd assumed that you were perturbed as LH Labs didn't ship the Primes in your favourite custom colour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Well ironically my need for a closed can disappeared almost as soon as they arrived .  Anyway, it's all part of a master plan...upgrade-related of course


----------



## pedalhead

Ha!  Indeed, those fibbing scoundrels!  Where's my shocking pink 'Prime?!


----------



## smial1966

They'd have been ideal for cycling to work in the summer and complimented your rucksack colour too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Quote:


pedalhead said:


> Ha!  Indeed, those fibbing scoundrels!  Where's my shocking pink 'Prime?!


----------



## AndrewH13

Getting close now, so much interesting gear. No-one own JH AK Angie or Layla? Love to hear them.


----------



## glassmonkey

andrewh13 said:


> Getting close now, so much interesting gear. No-one own JH AK Angie or Layla? Love to hear them.


 
 Me too. Jiminy!


----------



## smial1966

*Competition result:*
  

*ClassicalViola for the consistently amusing and clever entries submitted in post#810. CONGRATULATIONS on winning a pair of splendid Master & Dynamic MH30 headphones in black leather/gunmetal. *


----------



## ClassicalViola

Hooray! Would be more than willing to let people listen to them at the meet (after claiming them of course.. Hehe)!

P/s: which was your favorite entry?





smial1966 said:


> *Competition result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ClassicalViola for the consistently amusing and clever entries submitted in post#810. CONGRATULATIONS on winning a pair of splendid Master & Dynamic MH30 headphones in black leather/gunmetal. *


----------



## smial1966

*Frank our meet co-sponsor and friend of Head-Fi has kindly agreed to deduct 10% from his range of Toxic Cables this weekend for meet attendees ordering via PM. *
  
*We'll have over 20 Toxic Cables available at the meet for auditioning purposes, so why not try a Toxic Cable on your favourite cans and experience the sonic goodness.*
  
*N.B. Cables will only be loaned out for auditioning purposes at the meet and will not be available for home loan under any circumstances. *


----------



## smial1966

This particularly made me chuckle:
  
3.) 'Savouring Pie' by 'The Diabetic Mathematicians'
  
 Quote:


classicalviola said:


> Hooray! Would be more than willing to let people listen to them at the meet (after claiming them of course.. Hehe)!
> 
> P/s: which was your favorite entry?


----------



## Nic Rhodes

I have some spare sources / cables etc but also Beyerdynamic 880 600 ohm and 990 600 ohm to go with the T1 600ohm if people are interested.


----------



## glassmonkey

Congratulations, ClassicalViola! Your entries were consistently good. My favourite of all entries was 'Variations on a Theme of 1 and 0' by 'The Binary Trio'.
  
 Who gets some T-shirts, Andy?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Congrats to ClassicalViola, have to say my fav from the winner was the Stressed Crackers - always exploding those biscuits, made me chuckle anyway ; )
  
 Only two days to go, all have a safe journey on the road to Head-bliss.


----------



## smial1966

T-shirts, what T-shirts?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 Quote:


glassmonkey said:


> Congratulations, ClassicalViola! Your entries were consistently good. My favourite of all entries was 'Variations on a Theme of 1 and 0' by 'The Binary Trio'.
> 
> Who gets some T-shirts, Andy?


----------



## Acapella11

nic rhodes said:


> I have just packed the car with all the Woos and I am leaving in 5 mins. I am at the travel lodge on friday and saturday night if anyone wants a beer


 
  
 Saturday night maybe!


----------



## dnun8086

Oh don't trying not to drink but bloody hell this weather is just meant for beer damn it  driving up tomorrow staying at the Menzis hotel I think.


----------



## RHA Team

Evening all!
  
 That's me packed up ready for a flight tomorrow afternoon. I will be staying in the Travelodge and am keen for any socialising Saturday evening!
  
 Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## headinclouds

glassmonkey said:


> Also, everyone check out Father John Misty's new album, I Love You Honeybear. It is amazingly witty with fantastic music. I liked it so much I bought the HD version off Acoustic Sounds. I still need to borrow an office mate's CD so I can compare the two. It is my favourite album so far this year.


 
 I just did, and Fun Fear ..... it's fascinating stuff, thanks


----------



## smial1966

*Meet information*
  
*Just a reminder that meet pre-registration closes at noon today! Pre-registering guarantees you admittance and a free lunch, plus beverages and the ability to purchase raffle tickets. Non Head-Fi members may be admitted if there's room but will not be allowed to partake of the luncheon/beverages, nor buy raffle tickets.*
  
*N.B. General admittance to the hall is from 10:00 onwards. Attendees with a lot of gear will be admitted from 09:30. Please do not turn up early and expect to get into the hall, as our retail sponsors need time to set up and we'll be shifting tables/chairs into position.*
  
*I will be monitoring the thread until 21:00 this evening and will endeavour to answer any questions/queries until then.*
  
*Please drive carefully, have a safe journey and see you all tomorrow. *


----------



## Takeanidea

Am almost on my way. If you see a lost soul wandering around the Travelodge later on this evening in a white quicksilver t shirt that'll be me. If you want to meet up tonight by all means pm me and we will exchange phone numbers
Trev


----------



## Takeanidea

I may be able to provide wifi at the meet - it will all depend on the 3 coverage at the social club. It won't be a problem to provide that for anyone who needs it . Just come to my table and ask. 
 It won't be suitable for downloading hi res tracks but it'll handle streaming via spotify etc.


----------



## vkvedam

Excited! Looking forward to meet all the venerable veterans and newbies.


----------



## smial1966

Well said. 




vkvedam said:


> Excited! Looking forward to meet all the venerable veterans and newbies.


----------



## esuhgb

Unfortunately womt be able to make it. Got other commitments. Hope you all a good time.


----------



## smial1966

Sorry to hear that, hope to see you at another meet in the future. 




esuhgb said:


> Unfortunately womt be able to make it. Got other commitments. Hope you all a good time.


----------



## K9sixtwo

A bit late i know, but a little local information for those that do not know the area.. The travel Lodge Lolworth at Bar Hill is actually on the A14 and you have to go up to the next Junction, Cambridge Services, to turn round and come back to Bar Hill, the Menzies is actually off the A14 at Bar Hill and is a good class hotel.. Coming into bar Hill to get to the Sports and Social club you can go either left or right around the periphery road as it's a big loop around the outside of the village, personally going left is easiest.. I seem to recall that signposting is apparent, if not it's off The Spinney..
 There is a massive Tescos in bar Hill with all the usual goodies can be located there, next to Tescos there is a Fish and Chip Shop that is fairly average, but expensive.. The pub in the village is called The Fox and is reasonable, reports on the food they serve is reasonable..
 Please don't leave anything of value on display in your vehicles, the area does have it's Na'er do wells, and whilst opportunistic car crime is rare in daylight hours it's not unheard of..
  
 I would also agree with what Smial said in the post about challenging people who are trying to get in who are not part of the event, and who could view this as an easy way to spirit away things..
  
 Cambridge is a lovely City and for those visiting it if you want any suggestions on where to eat/drink or go to see things then I would be more than happy to make suggestions...
 looking forward to meeting you guys tommorow..
 K9


----------



## smial1966

Thanks for the additional info, but I'd presume that folks staying at Lolworth Travelodge would at least know where it is and how to get there at this late juncture. 

As stated in the first thread post, the venue is in a residential area, so if you find yourself going down a cul-de-sac after following the SAT NAV location instructions then you're in the right place. Incidentally, the Sports and Social Club is well sign posted upon entry to Bar Hill Village. 

Bar Hill is a very safe area made up of predominantly middle class households, so I don't think that theft from vehicles is an issue, particularly as the venue is extremely busy with lots of coming and going. Moreover, there is usually a fast food van resident in the car park and apparently he's quite vigilant watching the vehicular traffic. 

Cheers,
Andy. 




k9sixtwo said:


> A bit late i know, but a little local information for those that do not know the area.. The travel Lodge Lolworth at Bar Hill is actually on the A14 and you have to go up to the next Junction, Cambridge Services, to turn round and come back to Bar Hill, the Menzies is actually off the A14 at Bar Hill and is a good class hotel.. Coming into bar Hill to get to the Sports and Social club you can go either left or right around the periphery road as it's a big loop around the outside of the village, personally going left is easiest.. I seem to recall that signposting is apparent, if not it's off The Spinney..
> There is a massive Tescos in bar Hill with all the usual goodies can be located there, next to Tescos there is a Fish and Chip Shop that is fairly average, but expensive.. The pub in the village is called The Fox and is reasonable, reports on the food they serve is reasonable..
> Please don't leave anything of value on display in your vehicles, the area does have it's Na'er do wells, and whilst opportunistic car crime is rare in daylight hours it's not unheard of..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sceptre

Looking forward to a great day. Thanks for all the planning and effort to create this.

Look forward to sharing and enjoying our great hobby.

Sceptre


----------



## glassmonkey

I have made it! Does anybody want to hang out round travelodge?


----------



## dnun8086

Finally arrived wow what a day. Can't wait for tomorrow see you all in about 10 hours.


----------



## hardtarget666

Looking forward to the meet. Very excited!!


----------



## Nic Rhodes

somewhat delayed getting down tonight, Little Chef at 8 am for breakfast?


----------



## rocketron

See you you tomorrow guys. Hope it's a great day.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm...

I'm going to end up being a late arrival, maybe 12-1, even though am up now (and only live an hour away), I need to head into London first, and then back out late morning...

Pah! - anyway, i'll be there when I can, hopefully not too hot and bothered by that point (assuming as this is a sports / recreation centre, that there are facilities should I want / need to freshen up, if someone can post back to the thread when confirmed, that'll be great!)


----------



## Toxic Cables

*Here are the HifiMAN stock clearance prices for this weekend*
  
*HE-500 Retail £695 £400*
  
*HE-400 Retail £395 £230*
  
*HE-300 Retail £270 £160*


----------



## phillevy

Sadly I won't be able to make it today - I always had something else on, but hoped to fit it all in. This is now not possible. I hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to being at the next meet, whenever that is!


----------



## AndrewH13

Setting off now, reluctantly decided to place my iBasso DX90 and B&W P7s on the for-sale table to fund future purchases, if anyone interested.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm,don't mention a FS table to me!!

Is there a cash machine nearby? Part of me hopes yes, the other, no.


----------



## dnun8086

Interested I knew my wallet might catch wind of this meet and end up spending itself damn wallet lol. Really looking forward to this btw just a reminder with have the AR-M2 Dap with me if anyone's been itching to try it out .


----------



## Ra97oR

My STAX system (SR-404 with SRM-300), Sony SA5000, Sony PFR-V1 will be up for sale today if anyone is interested.


----------



## Duncan

Ugh, I couldn't find where I'd hidden my D7100 so am bringing along my SA5000 (first time since having them that they've left my house!) Should've read the gear list, then could've left them at home.


----------



## KT66

Stuck at home with kids.
  
 No photos yet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Is there a web cam I can watch? So I am not totally missing out.!


----------



## argustimewas

Would love to have been able to attend. I have much to learn from others and it would be great to meet others and to try out some of the setups too. Also, I would like to have made use of the Criterion Audio 15% discount offer to get a pair of Grado SR325e headphones. 

On a good note, the reason I can't attend is I will be supporting Northampton Saints vs Saracens in Milton Keynes - come on you Saints!

The Grados will have to wait.


----------



## Duncan

Stop telling me about all these offers already!!

Just about to leave kings cross now with my brand new toy...


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi all,
  
 Just got home from the Meet.This is the first Meet I've attended.Sorry, but just too noisy for my liking! How is it possible to hear anything?
 I have to accept these types of events may be more about the Socialising, which is evidently not my thing!!
 Please PM me if you would like to meet on a 'private' basis to audition on a one to one basis.
 I'm interested in auditioning-Allnic HPA-5000/Headtrip/Abyss/HE-1000/Audeze again/maybe electro. again etc.I welcome the chance to do A/B auditions with my present gear.(I like 'tubes' and Classical music)
  
 Thanks to Andy and Mark for your  tremendous input today.
 David


----------



## funkymartyn

This get together sounds great, shame I could,nt make this one as only 70 miles away....hope there are a few more local events coming up.
As for the noise, maybe they could have a booth for checking things out ? 
Would love have to have met fellow head fiers......


----------



## Ra97oR

Anyone at The Fox yet?


----------



## Duncan

Sorry that i had to abandon ship early...

Hope everyone had a great day!!

Thankfully I did not find anything I wanted to buy, as am sure my wallet would hate me forever more!


----------



## RHA Team

Evening everyone!
  
 Thanks to all who stopped by to check out our IEMs today - great meeting everyone and atmosphere at the show.
  
  
 Let's do it again soon.


----------



## rocketron

Just got home after a great day Thanks to Mark and Andy for brilliant meet. Star of the show was Brenda and co for the tea and refreshments. Thanks you It was really nice to meet up with old friends and make new ones. Thanks again roll on another.


----------



## tjw321

rocketron said:


> Just got home after a great day Thanks to Mark and Andy for brilliant meet. Star of the show was Brenda and co for the tea and refreshments. Thanks you It was really nice to meet up with old friends and make new ones. Thanks again roll on another.


 
 Seconded. Thanks Mark and Andy.


----------



## dnun8086

tjw321 said:


> Seconded. Thanks Mark and Andy.




Thirded*


----------



## Turrican2

What a brilliant day, really big thanks to you mark and Andy, it was a great meet.

Met some really excellent people both old a new, really love these meets next cannot wait until the next one.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Back home now recovering from seeing all that great gear that every one brought with them today.  Big thanks to Andy & Mark as without them this would not of happened.  Good to meet new faces as well as some familiar today.  
  
 I thought I was getting seasoned at this now but still got sidetracked left right and centre today, head left a spinning and probably did not scratch the surface with the amount of gear to listen to on show today, this was just as impressive as the London meets, truely good show with people that just have a few things in common, passion for music and equipment, broken wallets and understanding partners especially all those that tracked along with their men on the front line today, wish I could coax my wife into one of these meet somehow! 
  
 Got to dash now to pick up some dinner, but want to reminisce on here later about the gear I got to see today.


----------



## Duncan

Meet impressions thread started here

This thread now closed


----------

